# Free Association III!



## Tina (Oct 15, 2007)

'Twas time for a new thread, so here ya go. The old one is here[/url. And this was the last entry:



Fuzzy said:


> Why, Yes!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 15, 2007)

Groovy!!!!!!


----------



## mango (Oct 15, 2007)

*Far Out!

*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

........Right on!..........


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

Fer sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Sure Deodorant :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 15, 2007)

Massengil douche *sonofa---*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2007)

Gerald Massengill (right) participated in the first public meeting of Gov. Kaine's Independent Virginia Tech Incident Review Panel in Richmond's General Assembly Building on May 10, 2007.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, what can I say...


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, what can I say...



You can say that without the question mark.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 15, 2007)

One thing president Bush has showed us, is that you don't need to a basic understanding of English or grammar, to be president! 

"Children*s* do learn" President George Bush


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2007)

*Duuuuh, Nope, Nope, Nope.....*

The real George Bush.... without the make-up.....LOL


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 19, 2007)

Only dopes say nope


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

Unfortunately, not all say NO.....​


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 20, 2007)

Masters of war.........


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=223571474


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2007)

*Master of WAR*, so many lost and for no good reason.....​


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 20, 2007)

Master Of Puppets! Metallica USED to be great!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2007)

The Muppets!


----------



## mango (Oct 21, 2007)

*Gonzo the Great!

*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 21, 2007)

Goose from _Top Gun_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2007)

Goodness Gracious!​


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2007)

Great Balls Of Fire!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> Great Balls Of Fire!



*dejavue*  :doh:

The Great Wall Of China. :bow:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2007)

Mmmmm...Chinese food :eat1:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 21, 2007)

MMMMM.....love me some crab rangoons :eat2:


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 21, 2007)

I <3 crab salad sammiches from Subway's :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't like SUBWAY's, Look what it did to a perfectly handsome BHM!​


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2007)

*Before & After*


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Here & Now


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

Now and Later candy


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

3 Musketeers


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

3 Blind Mice


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 22, 2007)

The three wise men! 

View attachment stooges.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2007)

The Three Stooges? 

View attachment the three wisemen.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

"3" is the magic number.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 22, 2007)

The 3rd Man Out.


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Standing Outside The Fire


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2007)

Smokey The Bear says -- "Only You Can Prevent Forest Fires"


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Bear Necessities


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 22, 2007)

The Jungle Book


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 22, 2007)

Upton Sinclair's The Jungle


----------



## CAMellie (Oct 22, 2007)

Uptown Girl (the Upton did it)


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2007)

*Going Downtown


*


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2007)

"Downtown, where all the lights are bright"


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 23, 2007)

Hot down .....summer in the city....were all the girls are so pretty.....


*The Fat Man Sings*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 23, 2007)

girls just wanna have fun......


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2007)

*Fun Fun Fun
Til her daddy takes the T-bird away


*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

Spank me daddy, I've been baaad!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you take Mastercard? I am trying collecting points!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

That was pointless... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2007)

Pointless is, as Pointless does.......​


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2007)

Bill Engvall's "Here's your sign!"


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 23, 2007)

Sign on the dotted.............line.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2007)

Being picked out of a "line-up."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2007)

You can LINE-UP Dominos and make them fall one by one.​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh, ooh, Dominoe...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2007)

FATS Domino


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2007)

Fats Domino's recording career dates back to the late-1940's, beginning with a tune entitled (what else?) "*The Fat Man*."​


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 25, 2007)

Blueberry Hill


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 25, 2007)

" I found my thrill on blueberry hill 
On blueberry hill when I found you 
The moon stood still on blueberry hill 
And lingered until my dreams came true"

Everybody!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2007)

Do wop music!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the age of Doo Wop! It was a fun time!​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of the basic Doo Wop songs are like an arrangement of 4 chords for starters. I've been aiming to do something creative with a 4-chord doo wop arrangement ... (and adding other instruments ...whatever the imagination thinks of for creativity.) :doh:

time keeps on ticking, ticking, ticking.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Ba-dum-dum-dum-doo-wah...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2007)

Do-Wa Diddy Daddy Puff Diddy Do!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

Er... huh? :huh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 27, 2007)

...she walked on, walked on
through my door, my door
then we kissed alittle more...


----------



## mango (Oct 27, 2007)

*Kissin' Cousins....


*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 27, 2007)

mango said:


> *Kissin' Cousins....
> 
> 
> *



Deliverance


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 27, 2007)

A really bad image for the south!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't understand what is bad about southern images.....​


----------



## mango (Oct 27, 2007)

*Southern Comfort*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh there are two ways I could definitely go here, but I'm going to go with.....

Wicked Hangover.
(What can I say, I'm not a whiskey guy)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 27, 2007)

Hangover cures!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2007)

more pernod :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2007)

Pernod is for wimps, me thinks.......​


----------



## mango (Oct 29, 2007)

*I drink
Therefore I am




*


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not as think as you drunk I am.



Spoonerisms.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2007)

You may not realize it, but you are constantly bombarded by both Spoonerisms and Malapropisms. You'll read them in newspapers and magazines, and you'll hear them in the electronic media, at the local café or on street corners.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2007)

Spoonerism... sounds to me like someone having a spoon addiction or something similar...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Spoonerism... sounds to me like someone having a spoon addiction or something similar...



Just a "spoonful" of sugar makes the medicine go down!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Not for me... yuck.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2007)

Yuck being the operative word.....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2007)

Stick out your tongue. Oh, this looks bad, guess I'll have to operate!

~Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2007)

SOP--Standard Operating Procedures!


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 30, 2007)

*Singing* Hög standard va fan är hög standard !!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 31, 2007)

Translation?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2007)

Translation is a lot easier if you use a good book of definitions.​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 31, 2007)

World is a lot better throught rose colored glasses.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Oct 31, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> World is a lot better throught rose colored glasses.



...and checkin' out the ladies' fine, big 'ol asses?


----------



## fatcharlie (Oct 31, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> Translation?




"High standard, what a hell is high standard" song by Peps Person Blodsband

Ohhh yes I agree with the dreamer abowe...... and big hearts.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2007)

How is an abandoned son shaped by his father's absence? How can a person you have never met become an obsession that controls your life and defines your personality? What does it take to break destructive patterns and move on? Mirush is the story of a 15 year old boy who lives with his brother and mother under difficult conditions in Kosovo. Mirush sets out on a journey to Norway in search of his father, whom he has idolized, but can barely remember. Mirush gets a job in his father's restaurant, but chooses to keep his identity hidden, for in that way learn to know his father and win his attention.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> How is an abandoned son shaped by his father's absence? How can a person you have never met become an obsession that controls your life and defines your personality? What does it take to break destructive patterns and move on? Mirush is the story of a 15 year old boy who lives with his brother and mother under difficult conditions in Kosovo. Mirush sets out on a journey to Norway in search of his father, whom he has idolized, but can barely remember. Mirush gets a job in his father's restaurant, but chooses to keep his identity hidden, for in that way learn to know his father and win his attention.



The above story reminds me of a song by Johnny Cash "A Boy Named Sue".


~Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Name books.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2007)

I think that baby name books are for the birds.....​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking about Baby books that are for the birds, there is the story of the famous Dr. Spock, who became rich and famous selling books about raising children, until he actually had some of his own, and had to confess that his book was BS.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2007)

BS? Bird Seed? :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2007)

Bird feeders


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2007)

*Bird Feeder*






*Bird Feedee*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2007)

Never thought that I would see the day.....
*SUPER MARIO FEEDEE'S!*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2007)

I watched several hours of The Food Network yesterday. I'm a foodee!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2007)

You can get sumpin good here in Milford, New Hampshire.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

Pizza! I've adored pizza since I was a toddler. :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone else ever have a Pizzaz! machine?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't say that I have ever had a Pizzaz! machine. Though we did have a pizza stone from the Pampered Chef.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

As the premier direct seller of essential kitchen tools, an independent Pampered Chef Consultant offers multipurpose kitchen tools, easy recipes that offer dramatic results and simple mealtime preparation techniques that make home cooking quick, easy and fun.​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2007)

Pampering yourself is good.​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 8, 2007)

Godiva chocolates


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 8, 2007)

Lady Godiva


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 8, 2007)

Lady Sings The Blues!


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2007)

*Got Dem Ole Kozmic Blues Again, Mama!


*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2007)

Janis Joplin - Kozmic Blues Band - Frankfurt, W. Germany 1969​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

She was here in the year I was born? Wow.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 9, 2007)

WOW is Mom spelled upside down


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

And nowadays a short for an online game... (WoW would be the correct spelling)


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 9, 2007)

Warcraft and the warcraftiest.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2007)

Warcraftsman...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 10, 2007)

Swiss army knife


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2007)

There's a knife in my arm...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2007)

A knife in the arm has got too hurt!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2007)

Really? Why?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2007)

And that's today's final answer.... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2007)

ROFL...

A parents' answer...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2007)

*You bet your bottom dollar it is !*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

:blink: A bottom dollar? Sorry, no dollars around here, just euros...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2007)

Money isn't everything.

:battingunkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Money might not make you happy, but it calms you down quite a bit...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2007)

It all depends on what *BIT *you use and the horse that you use it on.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
cause there aint no one for to give you no pain


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes you want to go
Where everybody knows your name,
And they're always glad you came;
You want to be where you can see,
Our troubles are all the same;
You want to be where everybody knows your name.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Nov 13, 2007)

Gnarly

I love this word. It is a gnarly word to explain just how and when it gets gnarly. Life is gnarly. There was a gnarly car wreck on the way home from work. It caused a gnarly traffic jam although not as gnarly as the traffic jam a couple of weeks ago...man that was totally gnarly. So many things are gnarly that when you try to list them all ...well it gets gnarly ass long. I just ate a gnarly bowl of beef stew, it is sure to give me a gnarly gas which will cause a gnarly case of the farts which will smell totally gnarly. My cat is gnarly cat he rules the neighborhood. He gave me a gnarly scratch on my arm a few months back and oh yes it left a gnarly scar for a cat scratch but thats because he is a gnarly cat.

Oh by the way something totally gnarly happened to me when I joined Dimensions. I met alot of great people which is in its self gnarly. I also met this gnarly babe who has this gnarly attitude about being a SSBBW. It is so refreshing to hear her speak about herself and how she takes pride in her size, I think this is way gnarly. I am in love with CAMellie and being in love with this gnarly woman is you guessed it GNARLY:smitten:

Dravenhawk


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2007)

Dravenhawk said:


> Gnarly



1980s (?) lingo


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2007)

Like..I don't know. Sounds like surfer talk to me.

Dude! Sweet!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2007)

The Silver Surfer is such a kewel DUDE.....​


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2007)

When I watched that movie, the surfboard made me think of the hoverboards in Back to the Future.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2007)

The hoverboard uses high performance hovercraft technology to lift a 200+lb rider 1 inch above the ground. 
A 6 horsepower 4-stroke gasoline engine spins a multi bladed propeller to force air under the craft. ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2007)

I want a hoverboard for Christmas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

Better than this gun...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 15, 2007)

"You'll shoot your eye out, kid!" -- A Christmas Story


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2007)

That was what I was thinking about...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2007)

Mind-reading


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2007)

A mind reader is a terrible thing to see and a sight seer is a terrible thing to mind.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2007)

I see a bad moon rising...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2007)

I see trouble on the way.
I see earthquakes and lightnin.
I see bad times today.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

ArrroooOOOOoooo...!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2007)

...There's a bad moon on the rise!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess this is what you call put in brackets...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 18, 2007)

Bookends


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Where's the beginning?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2007)

In the beginning GOD said, "Let there be light!"​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2007)

Yikes! 

*puts on some really dark sunglasses*


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 18, 2007)

"My future's so bright, I gotta wear shades"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool shades!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2007)

People like the Cool Shade in the summer time.​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The outdoor cafe!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 19, 2007)

Dining al Fresco perchance?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2007)

The "True Fresco" technique consists of painting on a wet plaster surface (usually a wall or ceiling), using pigments mixed with limewater. ​


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 20, 2007)

Plaster of Paris and a Jigger of Gin.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

*The Tom Collins*​*

*Clean, dry ice 
Juice of 1/2 lemon, freshly squeezed 
1/2 Tbl. powdered or superfine sugar 
1 *jigger of gin*

Shake well and strain into a long glass over a cube or two of ice, and fill with soda water. There's an optional modern garnish of an orange slice, skewered to a maraschino cherry....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 21, 2007)

...dry martini, jigger of gin,
oh what a spell you've got me in
oh my, do I feel higher than a kite can fly-y
give me lovin' baby, I feel high!

- The Kingston Trio


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2007)

The Kingston Trio was the number one vocal group in the world, a musical and cultural phenomenon whose record sales and concert draws were matched only by the Beatles.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 21, 2007)

"Raise your hand, 
Raise your hand if you're Sure!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2007)

*looks around*

Oh wow, not so many... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2007)




----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 22, 2007)

"Value Added" Customer Service


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2007)

"The customer is always right."

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2007)

No, the customers aren't always right, sometimes they need to shut the heck up!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Shout out loud!


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 24, 2007)

It's so loud in here, I can't hear myself think.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2007)

I think that if I thought I could hear myself think, I would be hearing things, that is what I think......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2007)

If you think you think, you only think you think...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2007)

But if you thought you thought what you thought it was, it wouldn't be what you were thinking in the first place.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2007)

What makes you think that I think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a penny for your thoughts!​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 27, 2007)

Save the penny or leave the penny.

Even if it isn't worth anything anymore......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you want my $0,02?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2007)

Well hold on to that penny with "In god we trust" and walk out on our new ices on the lake.....
I will not send with you a 1$ couse I don't trust God a bite.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2007)

How long til ice fishing?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2007)

The only way that I would be ice fishing is if the sun were out like it is for these guys.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2007)

Fishing for compliments! (By the way, I'd go fishing with those guys any day Grandi!)

 Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2007)

Well I guess that's the only fishy we can get from around here :blink::doh:


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2007)

*Gone Fishin'*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2007)

"So long, and thanks for all the fish." 

_(Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy - by Douglas Adams)_


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolphins...


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 29, 2007)

Flipper! 

Must make message longer.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2007)

Nessie's flipper.​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 30, 2007)

Sea Horse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

Do sea horses wear horseshoes, too?


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 30, 2007)

The Black Sea


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Nov 30, 2007)

The Black Knight always wins!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eMkth8FWno


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

No, he doesn't...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 1, 2007)

Does he or doesn't he? Only his hairdresser knows for sure!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

Does a bald man need a hairdresser?


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 1, 2007)

Is a bell necessary on a bicycle? 

My grandma's name is Isabel, and she got teased with this when she was a kid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2007)

How rude...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

Rude, crude or unglued. Either way, they are going to remember me.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 2, 2007)

That's because you are unforgettable.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2007)

"Unforgettable, that's what you are 
Unforgettable though near or far 
Like a song of love that clings to me 
How the thought of you does things to me 
Never before has someone been more." ~Nat King Cole


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2007)

How exactly does cling wrap know when to cling?:eat1:


----------



## mango (Dec 2, 2007)

*Cling-on Technology



*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 2, 2007)

Chancellor Gowron. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2007)

Klingon's off the starboard bow - save us Captain Kirk! :shocked:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

Too bad... Kirk's retired a decade ago...


----------



## DoctorBreen (Dec 3, 2007)

Too much Star Trek, not enough mudkips.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2007)

DoctorBreen said:


> Too much Star Trek, not enough mudkips.



 Mudkips? 

:huh: Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2007)

Mudkips is POKEMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2007)

:doh:

Well, now I know where I had seen that word before... and why it isn't in my dictionary...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2007)

It is in the Dictionary, in the Pokemon Dictionary!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I knew there had to be a Pokemon guide out there because I always got confused keeping up with all the pokemon names and what each did.

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

It's a long way to Kirkenes, It's a long way to go. It's a long way to Kirkenes.....

...and I'm a little slow.....


At least 10 post behind


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> It is in the Dictionary, in the Pokemon Dictionary!​


Well, as I spoke of a dictionary, I didn't think of a Pokedex... just a simple translation dictionary (English - German & vice versa...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

"translation dictionary (English - German & vice versa...)"

That must be complecated  and then a German - Swedish & vice versa


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2007)

Wish I had one...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 4, 2007)

I would buy you one, but I think you would waste it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2007)

"Wasted" by Carrie Underwood

Standing at the back door
She tried to make it fast
One tear hit the hard wood
It fell like broken glass
She said sometimes love slips away
And you just can't get it back
Let's face it

For one split second
She almost turned around
But that would be like pouring rain drops
Back into a cloud
So she took another step and said
I see the way out and I'm gonna' take it

I don't wanna' spend my life jaded
Waiting to wake up one day and find
That I've let all these years go by
Wasted

Another glass of whisky but it still don't kill the pain
So he stumbles to the sink and pours it down the drain
He says it's time to be a man and stop living for yesterday
Gotta face it.

Cause' I don't wanna' spend my life jaded
Waiting to wake up one day and find
That I've let all these years go by
Wasted

Oh I don't wanna' keep on wishing, missing
The still of the morning, the color of the night
I ain't spending no more time
Wasted

She kept drivin' along
Till the moon and the sun were floating side-by-side
He looked in the mirror and his eyes were clear
For the first time in a while

Hey, yeah,
Oh, I don't wanna' spend my life jaded
Waiting to wake up one day and find
That I've let all these years go by
Wasted

Oh I don't wanna' keep on wishing, missing
The still of the morning, the color of the night
I ain't spending no more time
Wasted

Oh, I don't wanna' spend my life jaded
Waiting to wake up one day and find
That I've let all these years go by
Wasted

Yeah, yeah
Oh I don't wanna' keep on wishing, missing
The still of the morning, the color of the night
I ain't spending no more time
Wasted

....sorry, just couldn't resist when I saw the word "waste" in Kathy's post!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

Modern Wastelands...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2007)

Modern or otherwise, wastelands are always wasted.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2007)

What makes them wasted?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wasteland: (1) barren or uncultivated land <a desert~> (2) an ugly often devastated or barely inhabitable place or area (3) something <as a way of life> that is spiritually and emotionally arid and unsatifying. (Definition brought to you by Websters.)

TW - I suppose it all depends on your point of view. Personally, I usually think of definition (1) when I hear the word wasteland, and I've seen some amazingly beautiful desert areas in my life.

~Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 5, 2007)

When I hear wasteland ...I'm thinking of some polluted land that use to be a mine, or former industrial area.
Wasteland = destroid county.
That's my oppinion:bow:

Like a desert is not a wasted land, there you can see a lot of animals and nature. To explore and see how they can cope with their environment is intresting and exiting. 
And don't forget the sunset in silence.
I have not been to any larger deserts but have experieced smaller and also the tundra and tree less mountains in northern Scandinavia. :blush:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 5, 2007)

Or post - apocalyptic


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 5, 2007)

The Four Horsemen


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 6, 2007)

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## mango (Dec 6, 2007)

*A Baker's Dozen



*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2007)

There are thirteen doughnuts in a BAKER'S DOZEN.​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll take the cinnamon roll, that'll leave an even dozen! :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

The cinnamon is on a roll... :huh:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 6, 2007)

Fast Food!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 6, 2007)

Faster Pussycat!


----------



## Lance Comix (Dec 6, 2007)

Faster Pussycat Kill Kill 

View attachment FPKK.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2007)

Kill Bill?


----------



## Lance Comix (Dec 6, 2007)

Fight Club!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

Club Sandwich?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Lance Comix (Dec 7, 2007)

Early in the morning when it looked like rain


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 7, 2007)

Sings:

"Good mornin', Good Mornin'

It's great to stay up late.

Good Mornin', Good Mornin', to you!!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 7, 2007)

"Good morning starshine
The earth says hello
You twinkle above us
We twinkle below

Good morning starshine
You lead us along
My love and me as we sing
Our early morning singing song

Gliddy glub gloopy
Nibby nabby noopy
La la la lo lo
Sabba sibby sabba
Nooby abba nabba
Le le lo lo
Tooby ooby walla
Nooby abba naba
Early morning singing song

Good morning starshine
The earth says hello
You twinkle above us
We twinkle below

Good morning starshine
You lead us along
My love and me as we sing
Our early morning singing song

Gliddy glub gloopy
Nibby nabby noopy
La la la lo lo
Sabba sibby sabba
Nooby abba nabba
Le le lo lo
Tooby ooby walla
Nooby abba naba
Early morning singing song

Singing a song
Humming a song
Singing a song
Loving a song
Laughing a song
Singing a song
Sing the song
Song song song sing
Sing sing sing sing song."

As sung by Oliver.

~Punkin


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 7, 2007)

Please Sir, may I have some more?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 7, 2007)

Oliver Twist​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 7, 2007)

It sucks being poor!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

Indeed... more than a vacuum cleaner may suck in it's entire life...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 7, 2007)

Which is the larger vacuum? 
a) Outer Space
b) The space between Bush's ears 
c) The space between (The name of your local politician here. ) ears
d) None of the above


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

That's difficult... :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 7, 2007)

I guess it must be b) that is the right answer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2007)

I think it's a close call...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Close, but no cigars


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 8, 2007)

"Close only counts in horshoes and hand grenades."


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2007)

Me thinks that this can be an explosive answer.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2007)

You're not alone...


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2007)

But I think it might be a risk that we all will be a case for CIA, ..........
and we all will have a "holliday" year or two in the sun on Cuba.
Guatanamo or some thing they call that place and you will be gone for the world no telephones, no E-mails, no bosses chasing you around, no TV, no newspapeirs. It's almost total relaxing I have heard


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

No shoes, no shirt, no problem. (song by Kenny Chesney)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, I don't think that Kenny Chesney was ever sure about anything, 
just ask his short term ex wifey Renee Zellweger...... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2007)

Where can I meet her? I don't think she's over here in Germany, right now...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd rather meet Kenny. 

~Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 10, 2007)

I never watch South Park, but.....

"They killed Kenny!!"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh my God, they killed Kenny!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Kenny died more deaths than a cat could stand...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish I had nine lives like a cat.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that the cat's meow?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL! Here's an old phrase for you: It's the cat's pajamas!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

Ah... I see...

(Though blindfolded...)


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cat got your tongue?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2007)

"I see" said the blind man to his deaf daughter.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

See no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

The evil is always and everywhere!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2007)

"Santa Claus is watchin' you. He's everywhere, he's everywhere." 

(and, no I'm not hinting that Santa is evil, just remembering an old Ray Stevens song about Santa being everywhere.)

~Punkin :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, actually, he isn't everywhere... but he's got the best secret service ever.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2007)

First lady Hillary Rodham Clinton poses with Santa Claus, an unidentified Secret Service agent, at the White House.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2007)

Shhh! That's top secret! Even Santa himself doesn't know about it!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 11, 2007)

"Santa looked a lot like Daddy,
Or Daddy looked a lot like him...."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

"I saw Mommy kissing Santa Claus underneath the mistletoe last night..."

:happy: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

:blink: I wonder if daddy would be very happy if he heard that...


----------



## mango (Dec 12, 2007)

*Whose yo daddy??!!


*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

Mango, you're avatar reminds me of this movie (starring Fred Astaire)

"Daddy Long Legs"

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2007)

Having a Daddy Long Legs in your house is good, cause they hunt and eat silverfish, ants and other wee pests in your home.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2007)

Sometimes it's simular.:huh:

" Att ha pappa långben i ditt hus är gott, för dom jagar och äter silverfiskar, myror och annan ohyra i ditt hem "

You or  or :bow:






Swedish lecture no. !


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2007)

Aha... interesting...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 12, 2007)

Very interesting indeed. I'll have to look into this deeper.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2007)

Still waters run deep.

:bow: Punkin


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been to Stillwater Minnesota, but the river was not that deep ......
St. Croix ??? We were out on it in canotes.....
But Stillwater was a nice little town where my American sister lived as young.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 13, 2007)

World Traveller!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2007)

A Travel Journal is a good thing to have when traveling. ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2007)

"Around The World In 80 Days"

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2007)

Why the hurry?


----------



## mango (Dec 13, 2007)

*What's the rush?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

It's about time...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 14, 2007)

"I'm in a hurry to get things done,
Oh I rush and rush until life's no fun.
All I gotta really do is live and die,
But I'm in a hurry and don't know why." (Alabama - one of my fav songs)

~Punkin 

View attachment SNFW_120.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2007)

Hurry Up and Wait!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Wait and see...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 14, 2007)

Waiting for Godot


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2007)

Nope I'm not waiting for him....


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2007)

wait a minute...


ummmm?¿?¿?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

What is a New York minute, anyway?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

Quite short, I guess...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2007)

Not short enough! UGH!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

These two in widescreen? What a waste!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 15, 2007)

Child stars that lose their popularity.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 15, 2007)

If you lost your popularity, where would you look for it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2007)

"Looking for Mr. Goodbar"


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2007)

The Power Of Goodbye


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*I don't know why you say goodbye
I say hello


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

The Beatles? The Zombies?

...The Zombeatles???? :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 16, 2007)

Zamboni machine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2007)

Zomboni Machines are cool.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

... literally ...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 16, 2007)

Literal translations are often lost in translation.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2007)

Agreed... Can make you laugh, sometimes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2007)

"Because he makes me laugh." (Jessica Rabbit's reply to question of why she married Roger Rabbit.)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Who framed Roger Rabbit? Well, who did it?


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 17, 2007)

From a children's game:

"Who stole the cookie from the cookie jar?"
"Who, me?" --"Yes, you."
"Couldn't be." -- "Then who?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2007)

Who's on First....​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love that "who's on first" dialogue! We have a few of Abbott & Costello's movies. Hubby's favorite is "Africa Screams" my favorite is "Hold That Ghost".

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahem...



BOOO!


Thank you. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

(giggle) Of course, it is impossible to hold a ghost, unless you're a Ghostbuster! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Even they won't be able to hold me...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2007)

"Holding back the years,
Thinking of the fear Ive had for so long.
When somebody hears,
Listen to the fear thats gone.
Strangled by the wishes of pater,
Hoping for the arm of mater,
Get to me sooner or later,

Nothing ever could, yeah.
Ill keep holding on,
Ill keep holding on,
Ill keep holding on,
Ill keep holding on. . ."

~Simply Red

Hehe - couldn't resist!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2007)

There will be an end to Simply Red. Mick Hucknall the leader kind of decided that after 25 years it has been long enough, so intends that the 2009 will be the last Simply Red tour.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2007)

Well... who knows for sure...
Maybe they return after some years...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 18, 2007)

You are never going to be able to return if you do not leave in the first place.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

Agreed ...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 19, 2007)

Agree to Disagree


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2007)

This might lead to a disagreement...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2007)

A Disagreement is a growing divergence of opinion don'tchya know.......​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 19, 2007)

That would be my opinion


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

If I wanted your opinion, I'd have asked for it. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, I think I'll keep my $0,02 for myself, then...

(Though &#8364;0,02 would be of more worth... )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2007)

In my oppinion, I prefer a bit more in my pocket, so this is better.......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2007)

Penny for your thoughts? 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

A dime, at least...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 20, 2007)

Blame inflation!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Deflated inflation... :huh:


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

television rules the nation


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2007)

Are you sure?


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 20, 2007)

Al B. Sure


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Johnny B. Goode


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 21, 2007)

Back to the Future


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2007)

Last time I saw a flying DeLorean was about 20 years ago...


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2007)

*88 miles per hour!!


*


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 21, 2007)

Driving fast on route 66


----------



## mango (Dec 21, 2007)

*77 Sunset Strip*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2007)

77 Sunset Strip. Broadcast from 1958-1964 There were 206 episodes (plus the Pilot) made.​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 22, 2007)

Pilot lighters


----------



## mango (Dec 23, 2007)

*Need a light?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

No, thanks. I'm enlightened...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

The Enlightened One was born Siddhattha Gotama around the year 623 BCE in what is now Southern Nepal.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm... I always thought his name would have been Siddartha... but I might be wrong...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 23, 2007)

Two wrongs don't make a right....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2007)

Two wrongs don't make a right. 
Unless you're real good at it. ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2007)

That cat looks a bit like Puss n Boots from the "Shrek" movies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 23, 2007)

Antonio Bandaras


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2007)

"The Mask of Zorro"!

~Punkin


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 23, 2007)

Zorro, the Gay Blade


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> That cat looks a bit like Puss n Boots from the "Shrek" movies.


It is, Punkin, it is...



kathynoon said:


> Zorro, the Gay Blade



Blade Runner


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 24, 2007)

table runner


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2007)

turntable...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> turntable...



turnstyle...


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2007)

*Goin' out in style


*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 25, 2007)

Going out in a Blaze of Glory


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 25, 2007)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Saddle up and RYDEEEE!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee-haaaaaaaaaaaawww!...?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Where's my canteen? Man I'm thirsty *ahem*


----------



## mango (Dec 25, 2007)

*These pretzels are making me thirsty!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Seems like someone put chili int these salted pretzels... :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 26, 2007)

New flavor of Combos?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Why not? If they can put chilies into choclate...


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Life is like a box of chocolates....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

This would better be true...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 26, 2007)

You can't handle the truth


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

No false charge!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2007)

A Depth Charge is positive.​


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm positive I am confused


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Accentuate the positive!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Is this the new positive-ism?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know!  Just trying to be positive to lift my mood a bit.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Ah, I see... good idea...


(Something not so good happened?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just a case of the post-Christmas blues. It just didn't feel like Christmas yesterday, the temperatures were warm and none of the family came to visit the in-laws. It was just Me, hubby and the in-laws. I didn't even get a good Christmas dinner. We had ham sandwiches. Blah! I just sat watching "Rudolf The Red-Nosed Reindeer", "Holiday Inn" and "A Christmas Story". 

~Punkin (Three of the littlest outdoor kittens have died this past week too.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh well... As I mentioned in another thread, christmas eve on a monday is always good for a mess...

(Oh dear... *sad face*)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, it's past Midnight and Punkin's gotta get to bed. So, I'm picking up TLW and heading off to bed. Goodnight and Goodmorning, TW.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Good knight... er night...

Er... waitamin... TLW is *here*?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

:doh: See what kind of trouble I get into when I'm sleepy! TLW is back in his own thread. Follow me there. :blush:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay... See you in another thread...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be seeing you in all the old familiar places
That this heart of mine embraces all day through...

I'll be seeing you in every lovely summer's day
In everything that's light and gay
I'll always think of you that way
I'll find you in the morning sun
And when the night is new
I'll be looking at the moon
But I'll be seeing you

(--Irving Kahal/Sammy Fain--)


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

That's easily said when you're hanging on a cross...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 27, 2007)

Cross my heart and hope never to die


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 27, 2007)

Cross your fingers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

fish fingers


----------



## mango (Dec 27, 2007)

*The fickle finger of fate*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2007)

"The 5000 Fingers of Dr. T" by Dr. Seuss

 Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 28, 2007)

Mr. T: "I pity the fool!!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2007)

I miss "The A Team"


----------



## mango (Dec 28, 2007)

*I love it when a plan comes together!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 28, 2007)

Hannibal always used to say that!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Uhm... I thought this would be the "No smoking"-area... *cough*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 28, 2007)

Where there's smoke there's fire.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Fire in the Hole!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

TW - you are forever finding the cutest "smilies"! 

ON topic now:

Thanks for the "fireside" chat we had in here the other night!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, usually, these smilies tend to find me...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 29, 2007)

Must be serendippity in action.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Dec 29, 2007)

Smile and the world smiles with you!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmmm... don't you think this might cause a major earthquake? :blink:

Besides, what does "serendippity" mean?


----------



## lovessbbw (Dec 29, 2007)

The day the earth stood still.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 29, 2007)

The earth is spinning too fast for me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2007)

Stop the World I Want To Get Off !​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

You just got to jump real hard...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 29, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Besides, what does "serendippity" mean?



"Serendipity," which I accidentally spelled wrong, and which I still might be spelling wrong, is when things seem to happen by coincidence, no planning involved, but it somehow all works and fits together nicely.




Timberwolf said:


> You just got to jump real hard...



Jump-ropes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jumping Jack Flash is a gas, gas, gas! (One of my favorite Whoopi Goldberg movies.)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

BBW Betty said:


> "Serendipity," which I accidentally spelled wrong, and which I still might be spelling wrong, is when things seem to happen by coincidence, no planning involved, but it somehow all works and fits together nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for explaining! :bow:



Punkin1024 said:


> Jumping Jack Flash is a gas, gas, gas! (One of my favorite Whoopi Goldberg movies.)
> 
> ~Punkin


Floating device...


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 30, 2007)

Goodyear Blimp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

Marshmallow Man


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Marlboro Man


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2007)

Nuff said.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2007)

:bow: Thanx. :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

"Thank you very much! 
Thank you very much! 
That's the nicest thing that anyone's ever done for me 
It sounds a bit bizarre 
But things the way they are 
I feel as if another life's begun for me." (from "A Christmas Carol" musical)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

"We wish you a merry christmas,
we wish you a merry christmas...
*and a happy new year!*"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

Singling HAPPY HOLIDAYS, be careful what you say, Christmas is such a religous time of the year, you might offend........​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

Grandi Floras said:


> Singling HAPPY HOLIDAYS, be careful what you say, Christmas is such a religous time of the year, you might offend........​



Be careful what you wish for, it just might come true!

Oh, I hope, I hope, I hope!)

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2007)

A Voodoo Doll might make your dreams come true.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

I may be repeating myself, but I wouldn't be too sure about that...


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 31, 2007)

Please repeat that last statement


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't you think saying it twice would be enough? A third time could be getting boring...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am reminded of an old joke:

"Pete and repeat were sitting on a fence.
Pete got off, who was left...." 

 Punkin

P.S. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 1, 2008)

Or along the same lines:

Inchme and Pinchme went out in a boat....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Knock, Knock.
Who's There.
Orange.
Knock, knock.
Who's There.
Orange.
Knock, knock.
Who's There.
Aren't cha.
Aren't cha who?
Aren't cha glad I didn't say Orange!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2008)

I am not sure about blood Oranges or if they bleed at all.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

I heard they're the favorite fruits of vampires...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 1, 2008)

I vant to suck your blood!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Donate blood - save lives!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 1, 2008)

life savors


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

life jackets


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lifeboats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2008)

Sharks in circles...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2008)

Circle the wagons!


----------



## mango (Jan 2, 2008)

*Shaggin' Wagon!



*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint Your Wagon--the musical.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 2, 2008)

Clint Eastwood!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2008)

The Old Grey Mayor, he ain't what he used too be......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Life is a flow of changes...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 2, 2008)

"Old man river! It keeps on rolling....."


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

"Rollin'! Rollin'! Rollin' on a river...."


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dry me a river...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Dry Martini ! Stired not shaken


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, hello Mr. Blond! How are you tonight?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

"You say goodbye, but I say hello. Hello, hello..."

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know why you say goodbye....

I say hello.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Here comes the sun, here comes the sun, 
and I say it's all right...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Good morning Mr. Sunshine,
You brighten up my day."

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2008)

Now you've got me... *puts on sunglasses*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2008)

Frank's got you, under his skin.......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

"The Rat Pack" - I prefer Dean Martin!

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll vote for Sammy, then...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2008)

Sammy was the bomb!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Did he ever explode?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Spontaneous self-combustion (google it)! Eeewwww!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Ouch!  :shocked:


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 4, 2008)

Should we kiss your boo-boo?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 4, 2008)

Yogi Bear and Boo-Boo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Now somebody explain me this twist... :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 4, 2008)

"Let's Twist Again
Like we did last summmer..."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now somebody explain me this twist... :huh:



Which twist shall we explain?

:batting: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Which twist shall we explain?
> 
> :batting: Punkin



Uhm, this one:




Punkin1024 said:


> Spontaneous self-combustion (google it)! Eeewwww!
> 
> ~Punkin





Timberwolf said:


> Ouch!  :shocked:





kathynoon said:


> Should we kiss your boo-boo?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2008)

Come on Baby, let's do the twist......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2008)

That's another twist...

Not really the one I was thinking about...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Plot twists


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Uhm, this one:



Maybe you missed that a boo-boo = a cut, and kids like their mom's to kiss their cuts



From BBW Betty: Plot twists

And the plot thickens ....


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2008)

Fog as thick as pea soup


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

*donggg* Ouch! Who planted a pole right here?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

TW - did Betty and Kathy explain the "twists"?


and...

on topic...

Foghorn!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Foghorn Leghorn?


Punkin - no, not really, at least not in a way I would understand... :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 6, 2008)

Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

Caturday! Meow!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield the Cat!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2008)

Garfield is a FAT CAT.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

So this shoud be the right place for him...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

RIGHT PLACE, WRONG TIME
Dr. John


"I been in the right place but it must have been the wrong time
I'd of said the right thing but I must have used the wrong line..."

:huh: Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a real problem...


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 6, 2008)

Must we always talk about your problems?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2008)

MY problems? Who said we're talking about my problems?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

Problems, problems, problems...does anyone have the solution? 

~Punkin


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 7, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Problems, problems, problems...does anyone have the solution?
> 
> ~Punkin



Does anybody really know what time it is?
Does anybody really care?
(Chicago-seventies)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate daylight savings *Time*, it is a *Problem*......​


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 7, 2008)

My problem is I do not have enough time to do all I want to do.


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2008)

*If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that Id like to do
Is to save every day
Till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Time In A Bottle - Jim Croce...Love that song.

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2008)

bad, bad leroy brown!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

...you don't mess around with Jim."

~Punkin


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2008)

*He's dead, Jim.*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

Get his phaser and I'll grab his wallet!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2008)

"Hit the road, Jack..."

(don't ask, just wonder...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain Jack Sparrow​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 8, 2008)

Captain and Tennelle


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 8, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Captain and Tennelle



Sonny and Cher


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 8, 2008)

" I got you, babe."


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2008)

What restraining order?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 8, 2008)

People, please restrain yourselves


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 8, 2008)

"Please, please, don't eat the daisies."


~Punkin


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 9, 2008)

Please me, tease me, don't forget to squeeze me.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2008)

Kitty Squeezens...... LOL​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 9, 2008)

Here Kitty. Kitty.............


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 9, 2008)

Kitty Carryall


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

Kitty Carlisle!

(I bet nobody remembers her!)

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

This would be a night at the opera...
Or were it six degrees of separation?

(Thanx to P.I. Google & Dr. Wikipedia for their investigative help) :bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

I remember her most from the old game show "What's My Line", but I also remember "A Night At The Opera" since I am a huge fan of the Marx Brothers.

(Thanks for taking the time to look up info on Kitty, Mr. TW!)

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2008)

Many people are unaware that there were actually four Marx Brothers......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Hmmm... so many brothers... where are the sisters?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2008)

Many brothers and sisters it was and the oldest brother was Karl.

But his better know for something else then movies


"Religion is an opium for the people" and I still agree in that...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, the famous Marx Brothers were actually five...

Julius Henry "Groucho" Marx; 18901977...
Adolph Arthur "Harpo" Marx; 18881964...
Leonard "Chico" Marx; 18871961...
Herbert "Zeppo" Marx; 19011979...
Milton "Gummo" Marx; 18921977...

Dear Karl lived a bit earlier (1818 - 1883)...

Besides, It is interesting how many people with the last name Marx became somewhat famous... About 30 or so... three of them with the name Karl...



Okay, you may wake up now... classes are over...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2008)

My favorite Marx Brothers movie is "A Night In Casablanca" with "Duck Soup" running a close second. I could sit a listen to Harpo play his harp for hours. Sigh!

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2008)

Since loosing his own voice, Harpo's Harp was his voice.​


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 12, 2008)

Say this 20 times fast:

Harpo's Harp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2008)

*tries to untie his tongue*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 12, 2008)

tying a knot in a cherry stem....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

With your tongue???


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2008)

I just wonder why anyone would want to tie a cherry stem into a knot with their tongue......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Mee too... To impress others, I'd guess...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2008)

I try to remember why I have a knot on my finger:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, this is often used to remind you of something important...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2008)

i knew i skipped something.....


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 13, 2008)

If someone has to be skipped, I hope it is not me


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2008)

something, someone... Is there really a difference?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 13, 2008)

Well usealy it's easy to skip something but much, much harder to skip someone


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2008)

*Sometimes it skips a generation....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2008)

A whole generation...? :shocked:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2008)

Recessive genes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2008)

Gene's behavior might be kept in the deep Recessiveness of your mind.​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2008)

"Mel, KISS my grits." --Flo on Alice


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've eaten grits, they're quite good! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2008)

I think that it all depended on what kind of GRIT you were eating whether they would be good or not.​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2008)

How about.... 

View attachment True Grit.jpg


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn - The Quiet Man


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

The Quiet Man - John Wayne


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Wayne Schlegel...


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2008)

*just as schloshed as Schlegel...



*


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 16, 2008)

Schloshed not stirred.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

Not to create a STIR, but the term "schloshed" makes me thing of slopping the hogs! Hence my next phrase..."Oh that's just pure hogwash." 

 Punnkin (I know, my mind goes in crazy circles sometimes!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Watchout, we've got your mind circled...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2008)

Look into the Circle from the far recesses of your Mind....Oooooooooo....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Ouch. Now I know how an arrow must feel...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 16, 2008)

"I shot an arrow into the air,
And where it landed...I do not care."


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd be careful about that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2008)

Be careful that for which you wish for, you might get it! LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2008)

Er... :huh: :blink:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 17, 2008)

Once again.......I am amazed and have nothing to say!!!!!!!:huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

But you say
it every day

But I may
keep quite 
and not stay:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2008)

daydream believer


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 17, 2008)

maybe NIGHTdreamer


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 17, 2008)

Night Stalker


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 17, 2008)

I mourn for Kolchak...........loved Darren McGavin!


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 18, 2008)

Let's have a moment of silence for Kolchak and Darren McGavin.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2008)

Darren McGavin, died at 83 on Feb 26th 2006.
Hi show, "Night Stalker" was my personal favorite, I never missed an episode. ​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 18, 2008)

Night Stalker from X-men


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Wolverine...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2008)

Badger (Hey, I'm from Wisconsin)


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 18, 2008)

Ohhh we had a badger that lived under our house when I was a child


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2008)

*We don't need no stinkin' badgers!!!




*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2008)

*i lived next to a lady many moons ago that got a big old fugly POSSUM stuck in between her first and 2nd story..it was a big ole thing and made a ton of noise...they are soooooooooooooo scarey looking if i have the right ROdENT....*


----------



## mango (Jan 19, 2008)

*playing possum all these years....*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2008)

*Fainting goats play possum all of the time, but they are not possums at all!*

Fainting goats are of medium size, alert, friendly and basically easy going. They are considered resistant to disease and easy keepers thus they make excellent pets. They come in an array of colours with black and white quite common. The fainters have a very distinctive look; they are sturdy with good bone density and a well muscled body. They have long ears which usually stick out from the sides of their heads and they have prominent eyes that are referred to as pop-eyed. 

And of course they display the unique and interesting trait to fall over or faint when startled.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm stunned.:shocked:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2008)

*Sparta-kiss!* 
Kirk Douglas was *stunned *as John Travolta planted a kiss on his lips.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I guess I had been that tooo:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2008)

Me three... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2008)

*Three *Blind mice, *Three *Blind Mice, 
see how they run, see how they run.

They all ran after the farmer's wife, 
she cut off their tails with a carving Knife.

Did you ever see such a sight in your life,
as *Three *Blind Mice....:bounce:​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2008)

In the Shrek movie, I think...


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh yes in a skräck movie I think


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

:huh: skräck...? :blink: What does that mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2008)

tand läkar skräck. muskel hamster

I think that this what this means...... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

:blink:.......................:huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2008)

Hamster...spin the wheels and get nowhere.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 22, 2008)

skräck...? What does that mean? 

It means horror ......





Grandi Floras said:


> tand läkar skräck. muskel hamster
> 
> I think that this what this means...... LOL​



And this means tandläkare (tooth doctor) = dentist Skräck horror, When you are terrified to go to the dentist :blink:

And I just spin around at the same place, like that little hamster, to explane my self :doh: as Betty said.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2008)

okay... tandläkare skräck means dentist phobia...
Well, if this hamster has said phobia, it might be training to fight the dentist... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 23, 2008)

Brush your teeth before you go too the Dentist, then it isn't so bad to fight him........​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 23, 2008)

Some people think that some form of dentistry surgery should be forbidden in the Geneva convention!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 23, 2008)

Maybe that kind that have been practis at Guantanamo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2008)

I am pretty sure that Dentistry wasn't very good at Guantanamo !​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yes...............................:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

No Opportunity Necessary, No Experience Required - Yes


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> No Opportunity Necessary, No Experience Required - Yes



I'm not sure why my brain made this particular leap, but....

"Batteries not included."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2008)

Johnny Five!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> I'm not sure why my brain made this particular leap, but....
> 
> "Batteries not included."


I'd rep you for that one, if I could... Good laugh...  :bow: 



Grandi Floras said:


> Johnny Five!​


He's alive!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 26, 2008)

Alive & Kickin'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2008)

Kicking it Old School!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Old Skool, you say?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 27, 2008)

Scool suger plantation in Lugazi, Uganda....... Have you been there too?
Yes it's pretty old


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2008)

Er... no. Haven't left the european continent, yet.


----------



## mango (Jan 28, 2008)

*Continental breakfast



*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2008)

Continental Breakfasts are mmm, mmm, GOOD!​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 28, 2008)

Very complimentary toward the continental breakfast


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

Continental breakfast? Interesting...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 28, 2008)

the continental divide

*wonders what to have for breakfast up there*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Up where? :huh:


----------



## mango (Jan 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Up where? :huh:



*Up where we belong....*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Well... where do we belong, actually?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2008)

Song by Mariah Carey, We Belong Together.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 29, 2008)

On Dim board .....:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## kathynoon (Jan 29, 2008)

The truth is on the board.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2008)

Aha... I always thought it would be in the wine...


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 29, 2008)

thinking might get you into trouble .....then again...

trouble might get you into thinking ....


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jan 29, 2008)

deep thoughts... made me go hmmm..? so true. groovy man.. groovy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

:huh: Gravy? Why gravy? :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2008)

"There's a bit more of gravy than the grave about you, Jacob Marley."-- Ebenezer Scrooge, A Christamas Carol


----------



## mango (Jan 30, 2008)

*Where are the lumps in my gravy..... ?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Gravity killed them... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2008)

There aren't any Lumps in Zero Gravity.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2008)

I hope you don't mind my disagreeing with you. There surely are lumps in zero gravity. Lump it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 30, 2008)

Like it or lump it.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 31, 2008)

My way or the highway!


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh just dump it


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 31, 2008)

Sings to the tune of the William Tell Overture...

"To the dump, to the dump
To the dump, dump dump!

To the dump, to the dump,
to the dump, dump, dump"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2008)

Noone can listen to the William Tell Overture without thinking of The Lone Ranger!​


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2008)

*Yes kimosabe.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Are you sure?


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 31, 2008)

Surely you jest.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 1, 2008)

Morely you test


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Am I being tested?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 1, 2008)

ACT and SAT for college.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

:blink: :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2008)

ACT, SAT or CAT, that has nothing to do with the tea in China. LOL​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 1, 2008)

But maybe with the Kat drug in Somalia and Jemen:shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2008)

*winds himself through all this, poking out of it at the other end with a slightly surprised look on his face* Meow?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

Imagine this *Slightly Surprised Look* when a dawg gets one of these right in the kisser.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Erm... ouch? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2008)

Ouch even Worser..... LOL​


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 2, 2008)

Snakes on the loose - Let's all run


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Fleeing is futile... the snake's on a plane... :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2008)

They are anything but plain snakes on a plane....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2008)

The snakes put the stakes up high...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe the snakes wanted to join the mile-high club


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Five miles high...


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 4, 2008)

towelie on a mountain shouting into a chasm: you wanna get high high high high


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

:huh: Huh? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 4, 2008)

Towelie from Southpark is always HIGH!​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 4, 2008)

But I feel kind of low.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hi and Lois*

http://joshreads.com/?cat=4


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2008)

Somehow, these ends don't meet...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2008)

The ties that bind.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2008)

Tied up with a Tie is too Binding.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 5, 2008)

I hate tie bindings


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2008)

*groan* That tie is too tight... *groan*


*passes out*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 5, 2008)

The business choker!


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 6, 2008)

:blink::shocked:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Who is choking???


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 6, 2008)

Heimlich maneuver


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

*throws up*

Eww, I think that was a little too hard...

*passes out*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone have smelling salts???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Uhnh... ugh... ow, my head. What happened?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

*walks away swinging mallet*

"that'll teach you to go after my chickens!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Huh? Oh, I thought it were mallards... my fault. Ow. *rubs head*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh dear I think Timberwolf is concussed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Literally, yes.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybes you should see a doctor and get yourself checked out.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 7, 2008)

Express checkout: 12 items or less.


----------



## mango (Feb 7, 2008)

*checking out the checkout chick......*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

I do my shopping online so I never get to see the checkout chick


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

I always thought you had to check in first to be able to check out... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

True, but there are no people to help you checkout as its all done online.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, are there people to help you check in online?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 7, 2008)

It is my understanding that you check-in with an airline but check-out with a supermarket.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

Aha... :huh: Well... I just pay & go...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 7, 2008)

If you are done paying, please step aside so someone else can go.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh I have never tried onlines just roller skies:doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 7, 2008)

"I've got a brand new pair of rollerskates, you got a brand new key..."

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, hi Punkin, long time no see...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont like roller skates.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

They don't like me... (the skates...)


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

They hate me too but I think my crutches would hate them even more.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Ummm... Indeed. Crutches don't like skates, no. Never.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2008)

This is a fun Kitty Litter *Roller *Coaster that you don't need *Crutches *for.​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

Bring it on!!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 8, 2008)

One of the things you don't want your president to say to at an inappropriate time .


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

And whyever not???


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Don't ask me... I'm not the president's PR man...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 8, 2008)

There is no bad PR


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

"No news is good news."

~Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 8, 2008)

"Good news/ Bad news" jokes


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

"Well, the good news is, you have 2,222 posts. The bad news is, you made your saving throw."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 8, 2008)

I do not know what a saving throw is. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2008)

Honestly, I don't know, either...

Though I read that a little different... like "a saving throws something" or such


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Honestly, I don't know, either...
> 
> Though I read that a little different... like "a saving throws something" or such



Honesty is the best policy. (I think the "saving throw" has something to do with baseball.)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Perhaps we should ask BBW Betty... I think she could know...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

I have no clue whatsoever about baseball!!! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Erm... are you BBW Betty? :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2008)

Saving Throw is the roll of the dice in roll playing games, such as Dungeons & Dragons. Suppose another character tries to cast a spell against you. Depending on the spell, you roll the 20-sided dice and add the result to your will, fortitude, or reflex saves/ statistics to see if your character escapes some or all of the spell's effects.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

No but I just like to have my say.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Saving Throw is the roll of the dice in roll playing games, such as Dungeons & Dragons. Suppose another character tries to cast a spell against you. Depending on the spell, you roll the 20-sided dice and add the result to your will, fortitude, or reflex saves/ statistics to see if your character escapes some or all of the spell's effects.


Ah... I see.
Though I'm playing a D&D game on my computer, it is all in german... If I understand this right, this is what we Germans call "Rettungswurf". :bow:


Oh, and to the Baseball topic... I understand Baseball about as good as Cricket. :blink:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes same here as cricket is a very British sport and Im Irish so once again am clueless. :doh::doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2008)

Clueless People Unight!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Unight? What kind of night should that be? Now I'm really clueless... :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it should be a starry night with a full moon.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2008)

With Alicia Silverstone 

View attachment Clueless.jpg


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 9, 2008)

If Alicia Silverstone is there then so am I!!! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Uhm... well... :huh: :blink:


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 9, 2008)

Uhm ... Uhm ...Speak up man, don't be shy


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2008)

Long before Princess Dianna, she was "Shy Di."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 9, 2008)

Now she's dead. :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 9, 2008)

"He's dead Jim." (Star Trek on the brain - we watched Star Trek - The Movie last night - can't believe it was 1979 when that film was released!)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah... time goes by quite fast... Star Wars Episode 4 is from the same year, if I remember right...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 10, 2008)

And Grease was from around that time too even though I was only 7yrs old back then. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow. I had my 10th bday, then...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wow. I had my 10th bday, then...



Me, too. Hey, we're about the same age.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2008)

Grease was filmed in the 1980s..... John Travolta_(54)_ was 22, Olivia Newton John_(52)_ was 19 and I_(56)_ was 25. 

Well past highschoolers weren't we? LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

In the 1980s? You mean you didn't age for a whole decade?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh my youngest little son was born that year :smitten:
When I see up to him I can see it have passed some time :blush: 
And I can't understand that because I'm still just 30th :blink:
I think


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2008)

Age-- like weight-- is just a number.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

That's right... "You're only as old as you feel."

Well, this depends on who I ask... my brain or my body...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 10, 2008)

It's mind over matter.... If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 10, 2008)

Kind of like...."Don't sweat the petty stuff, but please don't pet the sweaty stuff!"



BBW Betty said:


> It's mind over matter.... If you don't mind, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Kind of like...."Don't sweat the petty stuff, but please don't pet the sweaty stuff!"



Stuff by Diamond Rio

Catalogs fillin' up the mailbox
Home shopping on the cable box
And www dot
Oh there's no escape
Delivery truck coming up 'round the bend
Beep, beep, beep, just backing in
Sign here and here and here again
'Cause it's no money down no payments till
Your whole place is cram packed filed with

Stuff (stuff) stack it on stack it on up
(Stuff) never gonna ever get enough (stuff)
Oh it's treasure till it's mine then it ain't worth a dime
It's stuff (stuff) spreading like weeds
Dragging me under in an endless sea of stuff
(Stuff) There ain't no end
Got to get a bigger place so I can move in
More stuff

It's getting late but it's alright
The get-it-all mart opened up all night
You can catch it all with a quick swipe
It's easier everyday
Suv's and mini vans
Parading 'round in caravans
Toting off more than their tires can stand
'Cause it's no money down no payments till
Every square inch of the whole world's filled with

Stuff (stuff) stack it on stack it on up
(Stuff) never gonna ever get enough (stuff)
Oh it's treasure till it's mine then it ain't worth a dime
It's stuff (stuff) spreading like weeds
Dragging me under in an endless sea of stuff
(Stuff) There ain't no end
Got to get a bigger place so I can move in
More stuff

Drag it in, pack it in
The man with the most
He just wins more stuff

Stuff (stuff) stack it on stack it on up
(Stuff) never gonna ever get enough (stuff)
Oh it's treasure till it's mine then it ain't worth a dime
It's stuff (stuff) spreading like weeds
Dragging me under in an endless sea of stuff
(Stuff) There ain't no end
Got to get a bigger place so I can move in
More stuff.


~Punkin


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 10, 2008)

Holy crud, that's a lot of stuff



Punkin1024 said:


> Stuff by Diamond Rio
> 
> Catalogs fillin' up the mailbox
> Home shopping on the cable box
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Holy crud, that's a lot of stuff



Then, we have, Oreo's Double Stuff! Yum!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2008)

Now I'm stuffed... :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

I made a stuffed baked potato yesterday. It was soooo gooood!

~Punkin


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Grease was filmed in the 1980s..... John Travolta_(54)_ was 22, Olivia Newton John_(52)_ was 19 and I_(56)_ was 25.
> 
> Well past highschoolers weren't we? LOL​



Sorry hun but I beg to differ as Grease was released 14 September 1978 (UK) so it could not have been filmed in the 80's and it does bug me that they always use much older actors and actresses to play teenagers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, filming with kids has legal limitations that can make a movie more expensive than filming it with some stars... (for example, kids are only allowed to work for a fixed (short) time a day, so you either need twins to get that movie done in a reasonable time, or you have to plan with a longer production time)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 11, 2008)

That reminds me of Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson. They were so cute when they were little girls, now they aren't so cute.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2008)

*CUTE*





*NOT SO CUTE*


At least we agree, Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson, past was better....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

To me, they look scary, nowadays...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

They are all skin and bone and that is not an attractive look


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, as long as the skin still is there... :huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 11, 2008)

The skin is there alright but there is not alot underneath it.  Seems to me like they could do with a few hundred hot meals :eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Ol' McDonald had a farm ia ia ei......

In Sweden we sing adout the farmer Olson instead
What that have to do with this :doh:
Well it's real free association ain't it


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 11, 2008)

My sister has a "farm". She just sold her three cows. She is getting ready to move to Florida. Florida has a lot of cows.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Only place with "seacows" Manaten too. Almost there is some in Amazonas and westAfrican rivers. maybe in India too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, the huge manatee... 

(sorry, just pooped into my head right now...) :doh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 11, 2008)

Are they called "seacows" in English


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 12, 2008)

I dunno, but those Seagulls had better watch out for them cowpies...
Ouch, that's gonna hurt.



fatcharlie said:


> Are they called "seacows" in English


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Are they called "seacows" in English


As far as I know, they call them Manatees...



AtlantisAK said:


> I dunno, but those Seagulls had better watch out for them cowpies...
> Ouch, that's gonna hurt.


What are these cowpies made of?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, you may not want to know...Pretty much anything that went in, then out of the cow. :blink:



Timberwolf said:


> As far as I know, they call them Manatees...
> 
> What are these cowpies made of?


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 12, 2008)

Was the cow jumping over the moon during that time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

That would be quite a dirty moon... :blink:


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll never be able to look at a full moon again without thinking, "Now I know what it's full of."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

*wonders what might happen to the cowpies that miss the moon*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2008)

They undergo a magnificent transformation: 

View attachment cowpies.jpg


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 12, 2008)

You people are all Crazy with a capital C


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2008)

Why don't you just tell me something new about me?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2008)

I am still stuck on the Dirty Moon thing...... LOL​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2008)

I always thought the Moon was made of cheese! And on the topic of cowpies - made me think of Moonpies (see how my mind works! LOL!).



~Punkin 

View attachment moonpie.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 12, 2008)

"The great thing about mooning people, was that you didn't have to be in shape to do it! Hell, the fatter you where that more you brought to the window!"

Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love Jeff's "You Know You're a Redneck If..." jokes. He even made a list about Texans - hilarious.

~Punkin


----------



## pudgy (Feb 13, 2008)

Is everything really in bigger in Texas? If so I want to be there right now.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

I have always wanted to visit the US but especailly the south and Texas would be top of the list for sure. Then I would have to go to Vegas


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 13, 2008)

"What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL I have to get there first hun


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

"What happens in Vegas..." How comes that people who happened to be in Vegas, returned, nevertheless?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know about Vegas, TW. I've never been there - though I did fly over it once on my way to California. 

Yes, things are bigger in Texas! Hubby is 6', his middle brother is 6' 3" and his youngest brother is 6' 10". 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Tex 

View attachment big tex.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2008)

There Is Always A Bigger Fish!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

Except that some of them aren't fish.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 13, 2008)

But they can be kind of fishy anyway.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2008)

There is something fishy around here...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 13, 2008)

Swimming with the fishes


----------



## pudgy (Feb 14, 2008)

I saw the trailer for "Definitely, Maybe" and there was this scene of this 10 year old reading a sex-ed book to a circle of fellow 10 year olds, "And then the male ejeculates and the sperm begin their treacherous swim up the..." and so on.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Swimming with the fishes


I prefer swimming with the wolfins...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

I do not know how to swim.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Just lay on your back an float. 

The Dolphins/Wolfins will take care of the rest...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 14, 2008)

I trust you so this had better work. :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

You should check for dolphins near, first...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2008)

*Dophins are smart on Porpoise!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

Porpoise? Ain't that a whale?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2008)

It's a whale of a tale.

...or a tale of a whale, Moby Dick


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2008)

The Treasure Planet

(don't ask...)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 14, 2008)

Planet of the apes!


----------



## mango (Feb 15, 2008)

*You maniacs!!
You blew it UP!!


:doh:*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Ka-Booom? Did I hear an earth-shattering Ka-Booom?


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ka-Booom? Did I hear an earth-shattering Ka-Booom?



I love Marvin the Martian. He rocks! 

View attachment Marvin.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Does he roll, too?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2008)

It is puzzling just what's on a *Roll*......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Sudoku-On-A-Roll?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

I understand sudoko but am so bad at it that its not even funny!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

That's funny...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheeky Sod, no its not!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

"Yes, it is!"
"No, it's not!"

ect.....

Brothers and Sisters.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL, You just cant beat sibling rivalry.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh, yes, you can.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 15, 2008)

Tell me how???


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 15, 2008)

Tell me WHO.............who wrote the book of love?


----------



## pudgy (Feb 16, 2008)

Back in middle school, I would fall asleep to oldies music almost every night before bed. I fell in love with the Beatles and Billy Joel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

*is rendered speechless*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

See no evil, hear no evil, *speak* no evil 

View attachment monkeys.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2008)

Evil is as Evil does.......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

*hasn't been there*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

A penny for your thoughts....


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

"See a penny, pick it up,
All day long you'll have good luck."


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

You shine up like a new penny! (From the movie _Titanic_


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2008)

How cheap...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Not everything worth having has to cost a fortune.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 16, 2008)

Fortune cookies. 

View attachment fortune cookie.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Fortune Cookies were first served in San Francisco, CA.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2008)

If you're going to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2008)

Flower power


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 16, 2008)

Power Rangers!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2008)

Burn your Draft Cards


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Bump Drafting...


----------



## mango (Feb 17, 2008)

*Bump 'N Grind



*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Slave to the grind


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep your nose to the grindstone and your shoulder to the wheel.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

:huh: :blink:  :blink: :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Keep your eyes on the road and your hands upon the wheel.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2008)

What goes up, must go down, spinning wheel, makes the world go round.
By *Blood Sweat And Tears*.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

My grandparents had a human-powered sewing machine...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

old fashioned, hand-made clothes offered more detail and daintiness than today's manufactured clothes


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 17, 2008)

Angelica Huston in a vat of purple dye at the end of Ever After


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 17, 2008)

Totally...

Pwned!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

x.x ded x.x


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 17, 2008)

SMRT! I mean...SMART!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2008)

Jean Smart 

View attachment Jean Smart.jpg


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 17, 2008)

Im looking forward to having 24 back on our screens.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wait a 42 hours...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

hopefully we see new episodes in about 6 weeks of all our favorite shows


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 17, 2008)

Wasn't "6 Weeks" a movie?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have heard of 9 1/2 weeks.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Im still very sleepy even though I just got out of bed.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

"While You Were Sleeping" the movie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

I close my eyes... what a beautiful site. Sleeping to Dream about you


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 18, 2008)

"To sleep! Perchance to dream!"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 18, 2008)

Don quixote had a Dream, *The Impossible Dream.*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Sleeping With The Past


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 18, 2008)

Sleeping with the enemy!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Make love, not war!


----------



## Paquito (Feb 18, 2008)

Drop beats, not bombs!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

Beat to the rhythm of the drum.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

One of my favorite books: The Walking Drum 

View attachment Walking Drum.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 18, 2008)

"A good drummer listens as much as he plays."
-Indian Proverb


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 19, 2008)

9 1/2 months might have been more fun!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Why not 9 1/2 years, straight away?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 19, 2008)

7 Year Itch!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Huh? Sounds horrible... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 19, 2008)

Vomiting is officially the most *Horrible Sound *ever, according to over a million votes cast worldwide in a mass online science experiment.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

_The Seven Year Itch _is a movie from 1955 starring Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 19, 2008)

Aha... *checks* Okay... Well, the english titles often aren't known by me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Never criticize a man until you've walked a mile in his moccasins. (_Native American Proverb_)


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

These boots were made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over YOU


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

Puss in Boots


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 19, 2008)

these Boots were made for walkin, and that's just what I'll do.. one of these days these Boots are gonna walk all ova you!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> These boots were made for walking, and that's just what they'll do
> one of these days these boots are gonna walk all over YOU





phatfatgirl said:


> these Boots were made for walkin, and that's just what I'll do.. one of these days these Boots are gonna walk all ova you!



It's deja vu all over again.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you thought it was just a trick of the mind, prepare yourself for the truth.


----------



## Paquito (Feb 19, 2008)

Beyonce Knowles 
no deja vu just me and my OH


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought I had deja vu once, but the feeling passed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

This kind of déjà vu feeling is quite common among the posters in this thread...


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 20, 2008)

Weren't we just talkking about this? DejaVu...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't walk in front of me, I may not follow; Don't walk behind me, I may not lead; Walk beside me, and just be my friend


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

Lead, follow, or get the H%@@ outta the way!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Children really brighten up a household - they never turn the lights off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

The last turns off the lights...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 20, 2008)

Turn ON the lights, it's time to wakeup!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, but it's slowly getting dark outsude...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2008)

Oooo, Scarey, Tales From The Dark Side........​


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nope, but it's slowly getting dark outsude...



Were is "outsude"


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 20, 2008)

must be canadian. or would that be oootsude ey?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 20, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> must be canadian. or would that be oootsude ey?



Lord Tonderin[SIZE=-1]! [/SIZE]What's yer talking aboot ey?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Were is "outsude"


 :doh: :huh: Darn! The "I" and the "U" had switched places again...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Batman and the Outsiders


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 20, 2008)

A great book by S.E. Hinton: (OK, so this is the movie--the book is always better!) 

View attachment Outsiders.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2008)

There actually is a world outside...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh goddess help us ..... (or was it goodness :blink


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe the outsiders are trying to come in to see you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Oh goddess help us ..... (or was it goodness :blink


Dunno, but goddess sounds good to me...



mariac1966 said:


> Maybe the outsiders are trying to come in to see you.


Are they friendly? Or should I hide?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2008)

There isn't anything friendly about Cow hides.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

Many American Indians used animal hides to build houses such is tepees and wigwams.


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2008)

Well I don't see any unfriendly with cow hides either  more then for the cow that lost it :shocked:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 21, 2008)

If the outsiders came in, would you still them outsiders?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

Er...  inside outsiders, outside insiders, cowhides inside out or outside in...  halp!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

Haaalp!​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Do you Remember


Hide and seek at dusk. 
Red light, green light. 
The corner store. 
Hopscotch, butterscotch, doubledutch, 
jacks, kickball, dodgeball. 
Mother May I... 
Red Rover and Roly Poly. 
Hula Hoops. 
Running through the sprinkler. 
An ice cream cone on a warm summer night...
Chocolate or vanilla or strawberry or
maybe butter pecan. 

When around the corner seemed far away,
And going downtown seemed like going somewhere.
Cops and Robbers, Cowboys and Indians, Zorro.
Climbing trees, building igloos out of snow banks
Running till you were out of breath.
Laughing so hard that your stomach hurt.
Jumping on the bed.
Pillow fights.
Spinning around, getting dizzy, and falling down...
Being tired from playing...Remember that?
The worst embarrassment was being picked last for a team.
War was a card game.
Water balloons were the ultimate weapon.
Baseball cards in the spokes transformed any bike
into a motorcycle.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you Remember
> 
> 
> Hide and seek at dusk.
> ...



I someone feeling nostalgic?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2008)

Having a baby around often makes you think about things you did as a child.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

It feels somewhat strange if you see the neighbors' kids having kids and driving cars...
And you still remember when they were little kids...


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 22, 2008)

My neighbor's son and his friends were sledding in my front yard today. I wanted to go out and join them, but I know they would not want to play in the snow with someone older than their parents.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a favorite quote of mine about children:


_While we try to teach our children all about life,
Our children teach us what life is all about.
~Angela Schwindt_


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Doesn't lack some truth...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

A kiss without a hug is like a flower without the fragrance


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Now, if all flowers had a fragrance...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Now, if all flowers had a fragrance...



Just think of all the hugs and kisses the world would be full of.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

"Love is in the air..."


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

hugs and kisses.


...why am i craving chocolate? :eat2: :doh: 

*EDIT*

air supply ... i never got to see them in concert. Their concert was rained out!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Rain? Ewww-yuck!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 23, 2008)

Raining cats and dogs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Yikes. Poor critters... :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

creepy crawling critters. :blink:

*alliteration*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

alien alliterations align


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Many monkeys make mud-pies many Monday mornings


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Monkey business...


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Monkeying around....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

:huh: :blink: :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Making faces... :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Making faces... :huh:



"One of these days you'll make a face like that and it will be stuck that way."


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

That may be the reason why I run around with this :huh: face...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you Remember
> 
> 
> Hide and seek at dusk.
> ...



Who wrote these words  They seems to be universeal :huh: I feel the same even if the name of the chocolate bar was different  and we had icehockey and football (soccer you say) cards instead


"Teach you children well the parents hell or teach your parents well the childrens hell" or something Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young sang almost 40-years ago, when my American sister come and lived with us over the summer of -71.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Time passes by quite quick...


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 24, 2008)

Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

Flys Fly when Time Fly's......​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Flies fly timeless flights


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 24, 2008)

If flies fly in my house, I kill them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

As long as you don't do it his way...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

I did it MY way....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

Why does the Rat Pack pop up in my head?


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess you have a pack of rats in your head.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

nope. my head is empty.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

An empty head can lead to trouble....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

With that facial expression...
I actually wouldn't be surprised to see him getting into some serious trouble...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

do you have a facial expression like that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

No. Should I have? 

If yes, where can I buy one of those?


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2008)

*Try eBay.


*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

amazon.com


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I need professional help.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

www.professionalhelp.com


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, not exactly the kind of help I thought of, but thanks, nonetheless. :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

well... you weren't specific as to what type of help you wanted.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Well, I thought the context would make it obvious.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Why would you want therapy services when you have everyone out here on the boards to talk to?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

board games are fun!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Scrabble anyone?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

We can play but only if you are prepared to lose.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I've lost that often... I don't mind anymore...


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 25, 2008)

Scrabulous.com good fun for scrabble addicts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm playing Literati...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

Would you prefer to play Monopoly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh, that would be nice, too... But now it's a little late to start a game...
*yawns*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

There is no time for sleep!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, yes, it is. Even for a night critter like me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Cycling between rapid eye movement and non-rapid eye movement


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 26, 2008)

Let's all go for a bike ride. That will keep us awake.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2008)

Is there a bike that has enough seats for everyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

I think so. But I didn't find a pic of said bike...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

how about a Conference Bike


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

Maybe this picture is better


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, that's what I had in mind...

Thanx. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

I had in *Mind*, a Recumbant Bicycle.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

That certainly would be an unusual site travelling down the road!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, I always wondered how these people riding such a bike manage to stay awake...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2008)

maybe they are pedalling in their sleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh... Never thought of that... Though I once did something similar; not with a bike though...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

sleep walking - one of many sleep disorders.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, it was more like sleep driving...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Please Drive Safely


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

I always drive safely, even when I'm sleeping at the wheel.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 28, 2008)

Asleep at the Wheel 

View attachment Asleep.....jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

Falling is the operative word with these wheels..... LOL​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

nice chariot


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

chariots of fire...


:huh:


----------



## jooliebug (Feb 28, 2008)

Fire in the sky


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 28, 2008)

Ghost Riders in the Sky:

http://deenotes.homestead.com/ghost.html


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 28, 2008)

Ghost Busters


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Busted... almost.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ghost Mountain


----------



## mango (Feb 29, 2008)

*Magic Mountain!



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

magic wand


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## mango (Feb 29, 2008)

*Carpet Burns!!


*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Magic Carpet Ride



Made me think of this:


I like to dream yes, yes, right between my sound machine
On a cloud of sound I drift in the night
Any place it goes is right
Goes far, flies near, to the stars away from here

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
You don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away

Last night I held Aladdin's lamp
And so I wished that I could stay
Before the thing could answer me
Well, someone came and took the lamp away
I looked around, a lousy candle's all I found

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl
On a magic carpet ride
Well, you don't know what we can see
Why don't you tell your dreams to me
Fantasy will set you free
Close your eyes girl
Look inside girl
Let the sound take you away 

(Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice to hear you singing !


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

Even if I'd sing like a crow on dope?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

The Crow looks like he is on Dope, but also looks like a Dope.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

It's all dopey? :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 29, 2008)

Or sleepy, or grumpy, or bashful, or sneezy, or happy, or doc....


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

Heigh-ho, Heigh-ho
It's home from work we go


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

yay home from work!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Woooooooork? :huh:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^Im with you on this one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you know what that is? Is it something edible?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 1, 2008)

"This is delicious, what is it?"

"You don't want to know!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Does anybody know what time is it? Does anybody really care?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 1, 2008)

It's Bedtime for Bonzo!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

I am up for the day!!!eeek


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

This day is gone.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

Gone but not forgotten.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe. But I'm not sure... What day was it?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Days of Thunder!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 1, 2008)

Thunder and lightning


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Riders in the storm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

stormy weather


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 1, 2008)

Fair Weather Friends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

Happy Tree Friends...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 1, 2008)

Elmo and Abby Cadaby are best Friends on Sesame Street


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 1, 2008)

Elmo Elmo bo belmo bannana fanna bo felm ELMO!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

"Tickle Me" Elmo


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

St. Elmo's fire


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Firecracker !


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Firecracker from hell...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Trixie Firecracker :wubu:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 2, 2008)

Trixie Belden

(This was the first one that I read, and I was hooked for years) 

View attachment Trixie.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Captain Hook...


----------



## mango (Mar 2, 2008)

*by hook or by crook*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

hook, line & sinker


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fishing is the sport of drowning worms


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

No-body loves me,
Everybody hates me,
Im going out to eat worms


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> No-body loves me,
> Everybody hates me,
> Im going out to eat worms



This really brings back memories!! My step-dad would sing this to my sister every time she pouted!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dr. Seuss was born on this day, March 2, 1904


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder if he was a real doctor...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> This really brings back memories!! My step-dad would sing this to my sister every time she pouted!!



Im glad it brought back memories for you. I used to sing it to my neice Kaitlyn when she was 4 and she would always say to me "but I love you auntie Linda, you won't really eat worms will you???" It was so cute.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

"First you pull the heads off, then you suck the guts out, then you throw the skins away...."

What a HORRID song!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I wonder if he was a real doctor...



The "Dr." in his pen name is an acknowledgment of his father's unfulfilled hopes that Seuss would earn a doctorate at Oxford.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow Mar...you are a WEALTH of information! Rock on, girl!!

My kids LOVED Dr Seuss


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The "Dr." in his pen name is an acknowledgment of his father's unfulfilled hopes that Seuss would earn a doctorate at Oxford.


I see...

I first heard of Dr. Seuss here in this forum...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Have you ever read any of his books - Cat in the Hat,- Green Eggs and Ham, One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish,- How the Grinch Stole Christmas, - Horton Hears a Who - ?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Who are you? Who Who Who WHo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I haven't read any of his books.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

I love to read Have you ever read any Stephanie Plum books by Jannet Evonovitch?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have read a few of her books, but I much rather read books by Michael Connelly, Lisa Scottoline, Iris Johansen, Jeffrey Deaver, or John Saul.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

Aha... Unknown people to me...


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 2, 2008)

Fear of the unknown


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

The only thing we have to fear is fear itself


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fear is a darkroom where negatives develop. ~Usman B. Asif


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

That is an interesting point...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 2, 2008)

You have a point there. But if you keep your hat on, no one will notice.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

I love wearing hats!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 2, 2008)

The Cat in the Hat 

View attachment Cat Hat.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Kitty!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

Oblio lives in the Land of The Point


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 2, 2008)

point me in the right dirrection.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's Your Sign


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

I once had a better one, but I can't find it...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's my favorite sign of the times, I find it funny.... Crack Hoe! Ha Ha​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

I have to admit that I don't get the joke...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

The yoke's on you, egghead!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh, thanks... :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for the memories (who loves ya T?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

Memories... memories?


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 3, 2008)

barbie streisand:...like the corners of my mind.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

"Memory" from Cats

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-L6rEm0rnY


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Cats in the Cradle


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 3, 2008)

...and the Silver Spoon


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2008)

Stray Cat Strut


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Brian Setzer, Lee Rocker & Slim Jim Phantom


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Jump, Jive an' Wail


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

I LOVE slim jims!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Slim Jim coctail


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2008)

"slim jim" for breaking into cars


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Breaking into car's will get you into a whole heap of trouble.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Catch me! (...if you can.   )


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

2002 Movie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

Catch a falling star and put it in your pocket, save it for a rainy day!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

For a rainy day?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rain, rain go away.... come back another day....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

"I'm soaking in the rain..."


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

"Im singing in the Rain"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Where's the difference?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Singing in the rain sounds much more pleasant than soaking in the rain.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

I see... *sings*

I'm wading though the snow...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Frosty the snowman was a jolly happy soul 
With a corncob pipe and a button nose 
And two eyes made out of coal 
Frosty the snowman is a fairy tale they say 
He was made of snow but the children 
Know how he came to life one day 
There must have been some magic in that 
Old silk hat they found 
For when they placed it on his head 
He began to dance around


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

Mar, we reeeally need to get you out more often!

I love snow cones!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone remember the coneheads?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

I know waffle cones, but snow cones... :huh:

Coneheads? Not really, never watched them.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

I LOVE sugar cones! Hiya all


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a sugar rush right now!:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I know waffle cones, but snow cones... :huh:



A snow cone is a dessert item usually made of crushed or shaved ice scooped into a ball flavored with brightly colored sugary syrup, usually fruit-flavored


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Snow cones bring back memories of going to the carnival


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Er... sort of...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 5, 2008)

Cotton Candy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

candy apple


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 5, 2008)

apple jacks cereal


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

I love apple pie!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 5, 2008)

"We love Baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet"


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Take Me out to the Ballgame


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 5, 2008)

Put me in, Coach!
Look at me,
I can see,
Center Field.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

LOVE that song!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 5, 2008)

Love is an ocean of emotions


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone like Billy Ocean?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

No but I like Ocean Spray cranberry sauce :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Er... *has apparently nothing to say, but posts nonetheless*


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 5, 2008)

Empty thoughts, empty words


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 5, 2008)

Penny for your thoughts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

If you think they're worth that much...


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

Awww they are worth alot more than that.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanx. But I'd prefer to keep them for myself, if you don't mind... 

(My thoughts! )


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 6, 2008)

Are you a hermit?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

sometimes a hermit seems like it would be a wonderful thing to be


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 6, 2008)

Unless you're a hermit crab: 

View attachment hermit crab.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone have crabs here?? tee hee


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope but I loves me some crab cakes.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

How 'bout some Drakes Cakes? YUM


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know them, but you sound as if they were good.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

They are good to the last crumb.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Here ya go, buddy

www.drakescake.com/ 

View attachment drakescakes.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

MMM HMMMM especially the Devil Dogs:eat2: so dry but so good.*choke,choke* milk please.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Milk - it does a body good! (LOVE devil dawgs!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

how about Deputy Dawg anyone remember him?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't forget Huckleberry Hound!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Loved him but Hoar Hound candy is NASTY!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

aha... nasty candy... interesting...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you know what PEZ means (the little candies that come in those dispensers with heads):





The name came from the first, middle and last letters of the German word for peppermint: 


*P*feff*E*rmin*Z*.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 6, 2008)

mmmm I like Cake of ANY kind:eat2:
Julie is a super dork Totaly off topic and from ages ago sorry


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Do you know what PEZ means (the little candies that come in those dispensers with heads):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha... didn't know that.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

I thought that was a very interesting fact I came across today. I did not know that either, and one of my friends is a huge PEZ collector.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

I collect carousels


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Aha... You seem to have a lot of space in your back yard... 

(Good night, everyone)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm about to collect some MAJOR Z's...g'nite all!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I collect carousels



Wow... so do I... I have quite a few carousel animals from Lenox, and even a few baby carousel animals.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Mood gorning, all... er... :doh: 

Good morning, all. *yawns*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 7, 2008)

Spoonerisms!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Sporkerisms? :huh:


----------



## mango (Mar 7, 2008)

*Dr Strangepork!!



*


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Now it's getting really weird...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 7, 2008)

*Pigs In Space!!!!!!*


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 7, 2008)

Buzz light year space ranger


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Space Jam - Michael Jordan agrees to help the Looney Toons play a basketball game vs. alien slavers to determine their freedom


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

Michael Jordan Eats Cartoons ... is a song that my friend made quite a long time ago .... *memories* ..."see them shiver on the spoon" ... think thats part of the lyrics.... it was a kinda silly song.


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2008)

Who ate all the doughnuts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think Homer Simpson ate all the doughnuts.....


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

I ate all the jelly filled ones:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Boston Cream doughnuts are most delicious !:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Boston Cream Pie is yummy too:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

Boston Marathon


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Boston Terriers are pretty damn cute


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 8, 2008)

Yorkshire terriers are cute too


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Woof?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 8, 2008)

I think the dog needs to go for a walk


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 8, 2008)

A walk in the moonlight.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

Walking on Sunshine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Manic Monday


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Monday monday


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Snowy days and Mondays always get me down


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

Remember this song?


When you've got worries, all the noise and hurry
Seems to help, I know

Downtown

Just listen to the music of the traffic in the city,
Linger on the sidewalk where the neon signs are pretty
How can you lose? The lights are much brighter there...
You can forget all your troubles; forget all your cares, and go
Downtown -- things will be great when you're
Downtown -- you'll find a place for sure
Downtown -- everything's waiting for you


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Yep  my sister had the 45 I played it all the time, that and Georgie Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

I love their ribs!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

mmm ribs I just have make some with some Sweet Baby Ray's bar-b-que sauce, that is the BEST:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Sweet baby Ray... :huh: so young and able to create a bbq-sauce, nonetheless... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Actually Larry is the one who made the bbq sauce and named it after his little brother, Sweet Baby Ray.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah... brotherly love...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh brother, where for art thou?


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> mmm ribs I just have make some with some Sweet Baby Ray's bar-b-que sauce, that is the BEST:eat2::eat2:



My husband made ribs last night and we used Sweet Baby Ray's sauce. Finger lickin' good!!! :eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Oh brother, where for art thou?



The Brothers Grimm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Lil' Red Riding Hood


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 9, 2008)

Big Bad Wolf


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Lil' Red Riding Hood



Owoooooooo!
Who's that I see walkin' in these woods?
Why, it's Little Red Riding Hood.
Hey there Little Red Riding Hood,
You sure are looking good.
You're everything a big bad wolf could want.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

If you go down to the woods today...................


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 9, 2008)

Today is the first day of the rest of your life!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Live your life


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

They won't let me!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Lifesavers candies are very tasty except for Butter rum yuck.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

Somebody throw me a lifesaver I'm drowning here


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

I think they make Lifesaver jelly beans now too


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Do they actually save your life?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

I haven't had those but I've had Jolly rancher jelly beans mmmmmmm


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh the Jolly Rancher he is one fine candy maker :eat2:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

The candy man can


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

can he can-can?


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> can he can-can?



Who knows how to do the can-can dance?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not sure. Do you know how?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

I can can can


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

I wonder if a can can can can, too...


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

I wonder if a can can can while eating candy and holding a candle


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

There are a lot of cans floating around here


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 9, 2008)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Kathy


Don't Rock the Boat


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you prefer smooth sailing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

I saw three ships come sailing in.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 9, 2008)

on christmas day on christmas day


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

On Christmas day in the morning.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

Here comes Peter Cottontail
Hopping down the bunny trail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it a rabbit?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is there any doubt?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

No Doubt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

*"Six Feet Under"

*  In the morning I wake up
 And in the night I sleep
 Since the day that I was born
 Repeat, repeat, repeat
 Brought to this life
 Born to this life
 Where was I before?
 Non-existent? Not at all?
 Will I ever know?

  Today is my birthday
 And I get one every year
 And some day...
 Hard to believe
 But I'll be buried six feet underground

  Subconsciously motivated natural instinct
 Alter nature for the pleasure
 Orthocycline
 Flirt with conception
 Slow the cycle
 Will the baby grow?
 Social tradition interference
 Control, control, control

  Today is my birthday
 And I get one every year
 And some day...
 Hard to believe
 But I'll be buried six feet underground
 I'll be dead and gone, no longer around

  Spinning, spinning
 Before I can recall
 All the unknown chemicals
 Control the cycle
 The successive generations
 From dust to dust
 Burying my grandma
 Then give birth to my own daughter

  Today is my birthday
 And I get one every year
 And some day...
 Hard to believe
 But I'll be buried six feet underground

  Today is my birthday
 And I get one every year
 And some day...
 Hard to believe
 But I'll be buried six feet underground
 I'll be dead and gone, no longer around
 I'll be buried six feet underground 

(No Doubt)
​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

I doubt that this is negotiable.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Could we possibly negotiate about it?


----------



## mango (Mar 10, 2008)

*I'll give you an offer you can't refuse.



*


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

How sure about that are you???


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 10, 2008)

The Godfather!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

I need a fairy Godmother


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Cosmo & Wanda


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer from Seinfeld?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 10, 2008)

I could use a "Big salad" for lunch


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

A "Big Salad" and some soup perhaps??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Some fries to that?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

I love McDonalds fries!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

Ever been to McDoom's?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

NO, but I did sleep in a Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

OHHH, I do love Holiday Inn. I need a vacation!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

Vacation - great song! Wrong thread!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

no. not really.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 10, 2008)

You're too good to me, TW :kiss2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 10, 2008)

Too good to be true?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Why, I know I'm true, but I'm not sure if I'm good...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

You have a good heart and that is what really matters


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

:blush: Why, thank you. :blush:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

You are very welcome my friend, Honesty is the best policy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Would be nice if politicians would keep that in mind...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Politicians had Minds......


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

A mind is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 11, 2008)

A waist to a terrible thing to mind!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Would you mind me minding my own business?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

I will mind your business for the right price


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

:huh: :blink: Er... :blink: :huh: Well... :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

At a loss for words.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

I can't deny it.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 11, 2008)

Cleopatra--Da Queen of Denial


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't know about Queen of Denial but I sure could go for some Dairy Queen right about now.:eat2:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

I scream, you scream, we all scream for *Ice Cream* :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll take an ice cream sundae with hot fudge and whipped cream.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

mmmm whipped cream, I love cool whip so much I could eat the whole tub:eat1:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 11, 2008)

Hot Tub  under the moonlight.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone for dancing in the moonlight?? TW?? :wink wink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you should dance to Bad Moon by Creedence Clearwater Revival 
Don't go out tonight 
he's bound to take your life
theres a bad moon on the rise


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Bad Moon Rising?

Well, there will be a heavy storm in our area today...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

There have been heavy storms in my area for the last few days


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

Come Hail or high water


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 12, 2008)

High Water Pants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants......


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Reversible Pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

Stnap elbisrever?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Do you walk backwards when wearing them?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

What side is your favorite? inside or outside?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

Sunny Side UP.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 12, 2008)

You are the sunshine of my life


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Turn your face to the sun and the shadows fall behind you. ~_Maori Proverb_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

When you get up in the morning and the light is hurt your head
The first thing you do when you get up out of bed
Is hit that streets a-runnin' and try to beat the masses
And go get yourself some cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

Spied a little thing and I followed her all night
In a funky fine levis and her sweater's kind of tight
She had a west coast strut that was as sweet as molases
But what really knocked me out was her cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah

(solo)

Now go out and get yourself some big black frames
With the glass so dark thay won't even know your name
And the choice is up to you cause they come in two classes:
Rhinestone shades or cheap sunglasses
Oh yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 12, 2008)

Sings:

"I wear my sun glasses at night"


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

"I've got a future so bright, I've gotta wear shades"


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

Pocket full of sunshine


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd rather have a pocket full of peanut butter cups:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd rather have a pocket full of unmarked $50.00 bills!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah you're right the peanut butter cups might melt


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

In my hands, money melts too darned fast!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

I'll be happy when all this snow melts away


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

The Great American Melting Pot


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

*is honestly speechless*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

maybe you should try a professional writer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been told I am a professional.....uh.....nevermind....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

*no comment*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 12, 2008)

O I C how U R


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 12, 2008)

going to the YMCA


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

E I E I O...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Old MacDonald had a farm...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Down on the Farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Early in the evenin' just about supper time,
Over by the courthouse they're starting to unwind.
Four kids on the corner trying to bring you up.
Willy picks a tune out and he blows it on the harp.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Rooster hits the washboard and people just got to smile,
Blinky, thumps the gut bass and solos for a while.
Poorboy twangs the rhythm out on his kalamazoo.
Willy goes into a dance and doubles on kazoo.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

You don't need a penny just to hang around,
But if you've got a nickel, won't you lay your money down?
Over on the corner there's a happy noise.
People come from all around to watch the magic boys.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.

Down On The Corner, out in the street,
Willy and the Poorboys are playin';
Bring a nickel; tap your feet.
​


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

Country Jam USA.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

I do not like jam, I prefer lemon curd:eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheese Curds YUM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Lunch time!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Anytime is cheese time. :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not easy being Cheezy!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

You make it look so easy


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 13, 2008)

"The true skill of a master is to make it look easy. "


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

I always wanted an Easy Bake Oven but I never got one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Are you sure they make baking easier?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

No actually it probably makes it harder. It is this little toy oven that bakes with the heat of a light-bulb. I just wanted to eat one of the tiny cakes it makes. MMMM cake.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

*feels a sudden craving for cake*


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

Sugar and spice (go) in a cake.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Come Go with Me by _Sugar and Spice_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Avalon Hideaway - ZZ Top


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Why do you want to hide?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

Seemed necessary to me...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

come out, come out, whereever you are......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

*is not there*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 13, 2008)

is neither here nor there....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 13, 2008)

Figment of the imagination


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

it was just my imagination ... running away with me ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Imagine all the people living in a world of peace


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 13, 2008)

We are the world, we are the children.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

We are the ones who make a brighter day
So let's start giving
There's a choice we're making
We're saving our own lives
It's true we'll make a better day, just you and me


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes we ARE the world


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

:huh: Are we? :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

There Yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Dunno. Where are we, actually?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 14, 2008)

"You are here" maps in malls and other large buildings.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok but where is here???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm... could it be there? Or there? Or over there? 
Or is it possibly... here?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

It is neither here, nor there......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

I think we're lost.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 14, 2008)

Lost in Nowhere USA!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

I feel more like lost in space...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 14, 2008)

A okay tv series turned into a crappy movie.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2008)

...or maybe space ghost coast to coast


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

drink coasters


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 14, 2008)

just coasting


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 14, 2008)

Coast this


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Sally Sells Seashells by the seashore.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

Sally shells sheshells... er...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 14, 2008)

I love "mustang sally"


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 14, 2008)

Mustangs and Broncos


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

My truck is a Bronco


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

Mustang Convertible


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 14, 2008)

Transformers, more than meets the eye. 

View attachment transformers.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm more than meets the eye too


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

The butterfly is a flying flower


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

what a pretty image I never thought of it like that


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

oh...the things we can see if only we took the time


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't wait for spring flowers. (It's been a COLD winter)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2008)

April Showers bring May Flowers


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Daffodils, hyacinths, tulips, and lilac...oh, my, what a beautiful sight to the eyes.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

For myself, I hold no preferences among Flowers,

I am the gladdest thing Under the sun!

I have touched a hundred flowers, and not picked one.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

A morning-glory at my window satisfies me more than the metaphysics of books


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

The Glory of a Sunrise.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

How glorious a greeting the sun gives the mountains!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

The Blue Ridge Mountains are beautiful


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Snow-capped mountains


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

snow caps chocolate candies are mighty good.:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Snow Cap Ale - I wonder if you can taste the snow!!??


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Hostess Sno-Balls the weird marshmallow pink chocolate cakes are good too:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2008)

Snow White and Rose Red


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

Roses are red violets are blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

The red rose whispers of passion
And the white rose breathes of love


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 15, 2008)

The Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

I never promised you a Rose Garden


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

yellow roses are my favorites


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2008)

Paper Roses


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 15, 2008)

Roses Roses perfume....an OLD fragrance from Avon


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 15, 2008)

"A rose by any other name would smell as sweet" --Shakespere who was from Stratford upon Avon


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

To be or not to be?


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2008)

"To be or not to be..." As sung by Gilligan


----------



## mango (Mar 16, 2008)

*"little buddy"



*


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Skipper, Ginger, Maryanne, and the Professor Too!!


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 16, 2008)

The great storm


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

The Great Lakes Storm 1913


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Storm? You here?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Don't know why theres no sun up in the sky,,,,Stormy Weather


----------



## Zoner (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry, I'm still stuck on the Hostess Sno-Balls. Those are amazing. They always make me sick, and my only regret at feeling sick is that I can't get any more of them down.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Me too they were so weird, and rubbery but yet so addictive.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

After every storm the sun will smile


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

Even at night?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

Tonight is the night is the night is the night of love.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 16, 2008)

Strolling down the beach at night in the moonlight.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 16, 2008)

The Perfect Storm - GREAT movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Talladega Nights


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm surrounded by rednecks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

_You might be a redneck _if your Christmas ornaments are made out of spent shot-gun shells.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

If your tv that works id stacked on a tv that dosen't you might be a redneck.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

_You might be a redneck if _your monitor is up on blocks!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

You can only make fun of rednecks if you are one and I are one.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Who said we were making fun of rednecks?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 16, 2008)

Nobody just what popped into my head. Every boyfriend I've ever had has been a redneck.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok not to turn this into a you might be a red neck thread but heres one of my favorites....
If your mom fails to remove the marlboro cigarette dangling from her lips before she tells the State trooper to kiss her ass....You might be a Redneck.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

Lose an hour in the morning, and you will be all day hunting for it.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 16, 2008)

A bad day fishing is better than a good day at work.

(Not my thing but I know people that live by it.)


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

everybody is workin for the weekend


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

workin' for a livin'


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

This just in, Heuy Lewis has the News.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

Baby Huey was a duck and had feathers......


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

duck duck GOOSE!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Five little ducks went out one day, over the hills and far away...Mother duck said "_Quack, Quack, Quack_." but only Four little ducks came back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

The ugly duckling...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

Turned into a beautiful Swan


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

And ended up as Peking Duck in the all new Woy Loy Goy Restaurant in San Francisco.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Family sized peking duck, huh?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

Childeren playing peekaboo.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 17, 2008)

Picabo Street


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

TAG .... you're it!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

Why is everybody always pickin' on me?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

He's a clown, that Charlie Brown. He's gonna get caught; just you wait and see


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 17, 2008)

Caught in the act


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 17, 2008)

There's a light on this tree that won't light on one side.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 17, 2008)

you light up my life


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Light of the World


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

[FONT=arial, helvetica] We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it [/FONT]


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

What's the matter with the clothes I'm wearing?
"Can't you tell that your tie's too wide?"
Maybe I should buy some old tab collars?
"Welcome back to the age of jive
Where have you been hidin' out lately, honey?
You can't dress trashy till you spend a lot of money"
Everybody's talkin' 'bout the new sound
Funny, but it's still rock and roll to me


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

Won't you take me to... FUNKY TOWN?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Play that Funky Music


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2008)

Play me some Mountain Music
Like Grandma and Grandpa use to play...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Then I'll float on down the river to a Cajun Hideaway


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Well, you don't know what we can find
Why don't you come with me little girl 
On a magic carpet ride 

Well, you don't know what we can see 
Why don't you tell your dreams to me 
Fantasy will set you free 
Close your eyes girl 
Look inside girl 
Let the sound take you away​


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

The sound of the ocean as the waves splash up against the rocks


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

The sound of the ocean in a conch shell.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

I wonder how concious CONCH SHELLS really are of their surroundings......​


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2008)

Sheldon walking across the sand without leaving a footprint.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

You can't leave footprints in the sand if you are sitting down.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

When you sit on the sand you end up with sand in your bathing suit


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Better than sand in your mouth...


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Pecan sandies are something sandy that's good in your mouth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

Some kind of cookies, right?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Some kind of cookies, right?


Yes shortbread cookies with nuts in them store bought are ok but my homemade ones are really yummy.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

Homemade chocolate chip cookies.:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Lemon cookies are delicious


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2008)

are lemon cookies better then english tea cookies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

might they even be better than danish butter cookies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

Aboslutely nothing is better than Butter Cake (to me at least)


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2008)

*Betty Botter Bought Some Better Butter *

Betty Botter bought some butter 

But she said the butter's bitter, 

If I put it in my batter 

It will make my batter bitter, 

But a bit of better butter

Will make my batter better, 

So she bought some better butter

Better than the bitter butter, 

And she put it in her batter 

And her batter was not bitter, 

So 'twas better Betty Botter 

Bought a bit of better butter


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

*unties the knots in his brain*


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

how much wood 
could a woodchuck chuck
if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 18, 2008)

Chuck Woolery ~ Lingo


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

I love that show, my sister is very addicted to some online game called slingo


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

Necco waffers are my addiction. (next to my SO anyway  )

http://www.candydirect.com/change/Necco-Assorted-Mini.html


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

I preffer waffles over waffers any day.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would prefer strawberry shortcake over waffles !


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

strawberry waffles with vanilla ice cream and maple syrup, and i don't know how many points that is.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

I scream, you scream... we all scream for ICE CREAM


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Rocky Road ice cream is one of my favorites:eat1:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 19, 2008)

The path of life is a Rocky Road


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

Moosehead Lager

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/379/1053/


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Halifax Mooseheads - Be Loud. Be Herd.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Moosehead Brewery


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 19, 2008)

Chocolate mouse - please


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

you want to eat a chocolate mouse?:blink: I think you meant mousse  and I agree I'll have some too please:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

Why does this make me think of Tom & Jerry?

Oh, and if there should be some mousse left... :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Chocolate mouse - please



Now Kathy...I know you wouldn't eat a mouse! LOL 



Let's all eat dessert first to make sure we have room for dinner


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 19, 2008)

Meeces to Pieces!

I *LOVE* Rocky Road, BTW!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Reeses Pieces in ice cream would be awesome:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Reese's Puffs cereal


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm coo coo for Coco Puffs


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

Trix are for KIDS!!


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

I wanna be a toys r us kid


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

A child can ask questions that a wise man cannot answer


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

In general, yes. But if you come with an all american test, I might fail.
(All american means that the kid is american as well as the test itself.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

Failing is just another one of life's lessons......


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Well... no comment.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

no comment---thats my policy if you can' t say something nice then say nothing at all.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

:bow: Yes. :bow:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Silent Bob


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

Silent Hill...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Silence is golden


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

Silence is golden.
(And I know I've been silent for too long!)

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Silence is golden.
> (And I know I've been silent for too long!)
> 
> ~Punkin




Great minds think alike!!! Nice to hear from you Punkin  Surely you have been missed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Great minds think alike!!! Nice to hear from you Punkin  Surely you have been missed.



Hahaha! Two heads ARE better than one! 


Thanks MariaC!

~Punkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2008)

Three-headed monsters


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

single-headed no-brainer...


(don't ask... don't know it myself...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

Purple passion lol


----------



## mango (Mar 20, 2008)

*Purple Rain


 *


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Purple My favorite color!:wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

Purple is my favorite color too!!


Color Purple Facts & History from Crayola

Rank: 3 out of 50
Crayon: Purple Heart 
Family: Purple 

Personality Traits
majestic, magical, visionary, royalty, intuitive, mystery, intrigue, highly creative, generous, charming, witty, spirituality, imagination, fantasy, playfulness, power, sentimentality, wisdom, introspection

Cultural Meanings
Western cultures believe purple is associated with royalty. Women in Thailand wear purple to mourn the death of their husbands. The Native Americans believe the color purple to mean wisdom, gratitude, and healing.

Fun Facts
A Purple Heart is an award given to soldiers who were wounded or died in battle. 

History
Cleopatra loved the color purple and had her servants soak 20,000 Purpura snails for more than a week to get an ounce of purple dye.

Music
Richard Wagner composed his operas in a room with a purple light. This was his color of inspiration. Purple Rain (Prince), Purple People Eater (Austin Lounge Lizards)

Contrasting and Complimentary Colors
The contrasting color of purple is yellow. Purple works well with other cool colors such as blue and green. 

Movies
The Purple Heart (1944), The Color Purple (1985)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow Maria, cool info on purple. Pink goes well with purple too.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 20, 2008)

Pink Ribbon 

View attachment pink.jpg


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 20, 2008)

You and your hand by---PINK lol


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 20, 2008)

Pinky and The Brain!

~Punkin


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

Try to take over the world.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I would have gotten away with it, if it weren't for these pesky kids... and that... puppy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

snaky path


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Egyptian Cobra


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 21, 2008)

Cleopatra and the asp


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cleopatra VII, Last Pharaoh of Egypt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

I wonder if Pharaoh Moans _(pheramones)_ LOL......​


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

You stink!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

pheromone perfume :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Sorry, my nose is stuffed... Can't smell a thing...


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Wake up and smell the coffee!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stop and smell the roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

Thorns is what I smell... :huh:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

Thats better then a yucky smelling salt.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Hot salty chips. :eat2:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

Chips Ahoy! cookies :eat2:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 21, 2008)

Ahoy there sailor lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Chips and Salsa:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

C.H.I.P.S. - miss that show. Saw Erik Estrada on a made-for-t.v. movie yesterday.

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Ponch had a pretty tight uniform I remember that about C.H.I.P.S


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 21, 2008)

Buddy Epson


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2008)

...as Barnaby Jones


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

What's all that jonesin' about?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

Reminds me of an old song "Basketball Jones".


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Keeping up with the Jones


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

The keeper keeps the kreeps as a keepsake...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Christmas with the Kranks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2008)

What I remember about that movie - they were crazy about a canned ham! Ugh! 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Spiral ham with brown sugar glaze


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

spiral Ham with brown sugar glaze and Stouffers mac and cheese and scalloped apples and green beans :eat2: thats what I'm making


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Spiral Staircase


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

spiral staircases are like giant slinkys


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

What walks down stairs, alone or in pairs, And makes a slinkity sound?
A spring, a spring, a marvelous thing, Everyone knows its Slinky
It's Slinky, it's Slinky, for fun it's a wonderful toy
It's Slinky, it's Slinky, it's fun for a girl and a boy


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

Slinkys weren't as fun as the commercial said they would be.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 21, 2008)

Truth in advertising?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

Slinky debuted at Gimbel's Department Store in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania during the 1945 Christmas season


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

I always ended up with my slinky tied in knots


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked the tinkling sound slinkies made. We used to just play with ours like an accordion.

~Punkin


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

I liked the slinky dog on toy story


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

Buzz Lightyear


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright, everyone. This is a stick-up. Don't anyone move.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Not even think?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

hmmmm.....okay I will let you think a little.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

I like to think alot and usually tend to over-think things too much


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

Hermione Granger


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Harry Potter and the order of the phoenix.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 22, 2008)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Paris, Texas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

PARIS HILTON & PEREZ HILTON
in Texas?​


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

village idiot(s)


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

George W. Bush


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

jooliebug said:


> George W. Bush



Dang Joolie It wont let me rep you.Good one though

Bush baked beans


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 22, 2008)

Mexican jumping beans


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 22, 2008)

Mexican hat dance


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mariachi Music.....cha cha cha!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

Asleep In The Desert


----------



## Paquito (Mar 22, 2008)

mmm...dessert dreams....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

er... seems like there's someone asleep in the dessert...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Sonoran Desert


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

The Sonoran desert had me snoring in my dessert:bow:zzzzzzzz


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2008)

"The ship set ground on the shore of this uncharted desert isle,
With Gilligan, the skipper too, The millionaire and his wife..."

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

S. S. Minnow


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 22, 2008)

Dawn Wells (Marrianne) got busted for smoking the reefer here in Idaho.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

3 hour tour


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Why did everyone have so much luggage if they were only going on a 3 hour tour?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

The magic of T.V.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

I love T.V but magicians bug me so do mimes.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

A Mime is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

If you wasted a mime in the woods would anyone hear him fall?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 22, 2008)

If a man speaks in the woods where no woman can hear him is he still wrong?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

No but if that man were a mime would it be wrong of me to want to waste him?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

If life is a waste of time and time is a waste of life, lets all get wasted and have the time of our lives.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

I hate clowns


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

"In the hopes of reaching the moon men fail to see the flowers that blossom at their feet."--Albert Schweitzer


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

Life is a bed of roses.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

Ouch.



.....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2008)

Sings...

"Do you really want to hurt me?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

Boy George is a nincompoop.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

:huh: A what? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

A fool, idiot or simpleton = nincompoop


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

Simple Simon met a pieman 
Going to the fair; 
Says Simple Simon to the pieman, 
"Let me taste your ware." 
Says the pieman to Simple Simon, 
"Show me first your penny." 
Says Simple Simon to the pieman, 
"Indeed I have not any." 


 Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

I could sure go for some pie right about now mmmm pie!:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795

Fresh from the oven.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

mmm apple cherry peach I don't care they are all great.:eat2:


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 23, 2008)

Georgia peaches


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

Peach Cobbler :eat2::eat1::eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2008)

Cobblers make/ mend shoes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

"These boots are made for walkin'..."


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

boot scootin' boogie


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Electric Slide


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Do the Hustle!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

The Chicken Dance


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

I've never seen a chicken dance have you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

Of Course I have seen a chicken dance. Haven't you?


http://www.funpages.com/chickendance/


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Well....one time I was getting ready to put a chicken in to roast and I stood him up to wash him, and his fat thighs were so cute I was making him dance around on the counter. I heard laughter and turned around to find my husband watching me like I was crazy, which I am apparently.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

What sane person could live in this world and not be crazy? 
_Ursula K. LeGuin _


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 23, 2008)

Only sane people are crazy.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 23, 2008)

And your never gonna survive, unless you get a little...crazy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

"Crazy, I'm crazy for feeling so lonely...."


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

When the party was nice the party was bumpin'
yippy i oh
everybody havin' a ball
yippy i oh
well i think i hear the crazy frog jumping
yippy i oh
up and down and all over the wall
its the crazy frog now

who let the frog out?
bap bap bap bap bap
who let the frog out?
bap bap bap bap bap
who let the frog out?
bap bap bap bap bap
who let the frog out?
bap bap bap bap bap


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 23, 2008)

Crazy crazy for feeling so lonelyyyyy Ahhhoooooo It makes the dog howel along


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2008)

_Moonstruck_ is one of my favorite movies. In one of the scenes, the grandfather tries to get his dogs to howl at the moon.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

If I were maybe a wolf or a dog 
I wouldn't have to speak 
Wouldn't have to talk 
Just eat my dinner and go for a walk 
And howl at the moon


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Woof?

*ahem*

AaarrrooooOOOooooo...


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

To look up at the pre dawn sky at the moon so full and high.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

I see
a bad moon risin'


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

New Moon On Monday


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2008)

It's Just Another Manic Monday


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't like Monday's


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

"I hate mondays" - Garfield


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

Monday, Monday, so good to me........:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

No milk today... :huh:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes we have no banannas


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

You have no banannas? 

...

Well, do you have bananas, instead?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to love to watch the Banana Splits show when I was a kid.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting show...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

H.R. Pufnstuff, 
Who's your friend when things get rough? 
H.R. Pufnstuff 
Can't do a little cause he can't do enough.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

It's a giant Stay Puff marshmallow man, 

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You have no banannas?
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, do you have bananas, instead?



oops got my finger stuck on the n's


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 24, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> It's a giant Stay Puff marshmallow man,
> 
> Who ya gonna call?



Blondie: "Call Me"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7LZRaHz0Q8


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 24, 2008)

You can call me anything you want just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

Did somebody say dinner?:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

Dinner? At 1 A.M.? :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 24, 2008)

It's tommorow on the other side of the world. Or is it yesterday?:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Today is yesterday's tomorrow...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

"Tomorrow Never Dies" - don't you just love James Bond flicks?!

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

The Tomorrow People


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Tomorrow's wednesday.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wednesday Addams


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 25, 2008)

Cousin It is my favorite


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

They're creepy and they're kooky, 
Mysterious and spooky, 
They're all together ooky, 
The Addams Family. 

Their house is a museum 
Where people come to see 'em 
They really are a scream 
The Addams Family.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

The Munsters


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Fred Gwynne


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Car 54, Where are You?


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

"Dude, wheres my car"???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you check out the car dump?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

In the Parking Garage


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2008)

Springtime brings on the ever popular garage sales.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Buy one, Get one Free!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

One Man's Junk is another Man's Treasure.


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 25, 2008)

Junk in the trunk


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Baby got BACK.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

:huh: :blink: Wow. :blink: :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2008)

"WOW" is a palindrome.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, like Otto.


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 25, 2008)

Like ANNA she's hot

And SIRAP I PARIS ... but that was some Swedish


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

Borrow or rob


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 25, 2008)

Beg, borrow, or steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

May I beg your pardon?


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 25, 2008)

Often drivers really should pardon their language.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

"I beg your pardon, I never promised you a rose garden."

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

The greatest gift of the garden is the restoration of the five senses. _~Hanna Rion_


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

Spring has sprung the grass is riz wonder where my flowers is.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

You'd better watch out... the trees are coming out!


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 26, 2008)

The Ent's go to war.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

The Ents go to war? Uh oh... I guess this is the end of Isengard.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

The Lord of the Onion Rings...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

"Funions, funions, la la la, oooo, I love Funions! 

(I really don't like Funions, but thinking of onion rings reminded me of the old commercial jingle.)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess that's why this thread is called "Free Association"...


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 26, 2008)

Tostito's Scoops and salsa. :eat1:


----------



## jooliebug (Mar 26, 2008)

I like salsa Dancing


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

:huh: Who is Salsa? :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

Salsa---a spicy dip made from tomatoes onions and peppers
Salsa-- a Latin dance
I'll take the dip with the Tortilla chips please:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

Peter Piper picked a peck of peppers


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

Woody Woodpecker


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2008)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

 Punkin


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Chucky Cheese Restaraunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

cheesy or cheeky?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

A Cheeky Sod.... LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

Awww, the poor sod... :huh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Awww, the poor sod... :huh:



I'm feelin' sod and homely


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

homely fare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

I think its fair to say you're not homely


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

you might be right...


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2008)

Billy Joel:

You May Be Wrong But You May Be Right:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxNOCl7S7lU


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

You may be right. I may be crazy, But it just may be a lunatic your looking for.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

I know I am wrong.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

Two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 27, 2008)

But two Wrights flew a plane


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Two thongs don't make a Wright? :huh: 

View attachment thong.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

Wright, Wyoming


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 27, 2008)

Yellow Stone national park


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

Black Thunder Coal Mine


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 27, 2008)

Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Butcher Holler, Kentucky


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Butch Cassidy... :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

Sundance film festival


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Park City, Utah


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 28, 2008)

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Beehive State


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Beehive State



Beehive hairstyle


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Rockabilly Hairstyles


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Brian Setzer


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

_Stray Cats_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Oooh, Oooh, Oooh, Oooh,
Black and orange stray cat sittin' on a fence
Ain't got enough dough to pay the rent
I'm flat broke but I don't care
I strut right by with my tail in the air

Stray cat strut, I'm a ladies' cat,
A feline Casanova, hey man, thats where its at
Get a shoe thrown at me from a mean old man
Get my dinner from a garbage can

Yeah don't cross my path

I don't bother chasing mice around
I slink down the alley looking for a fight
Howling to the moonlight on a hot summer night
Singin' the blues while the lady cats cry,
"Wild stray cat, you're a real gone guy."

I wish I could be as carefree and wild,
but I got cat class and I got cat style.

I don't bother chasing mice around
I slink down the alley looking for a fight
Howling to the moonlight on a hot summer night
Singin' the blues while the lady cats cry,
"Wild stray cat, you're a real gone guy."

I wish I could be as carefree and wild,
but I got cat class and I got cat style.​


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 28, 2008)

The ArisoCATS 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CljLbqYUs54


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

Wacky Races


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

Go Speedracer GO!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Trixie is the girlfriend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

SO THERE! LOL​


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Foo Fighters


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2008)

To Wong Foo, Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Is everyone ok?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm cool  SwampToad how are you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

I survived....just a few bruises though :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Were you cruisin for a bruisin?:huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Were you cruisin for a bruisin?:huh:



cruisin' on a sunny afternoon 

btw, I am cool too!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

_Still Cruisin'_ (The Beach Boys)


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

*singing*

and i still haven't found what I'm looking for .... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Through the Looking Glass


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheep Sunglasses?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

the future's so bright, I've gotta wear shades


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Say, why are you talking to that statue?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

What you perceive to be a statue can be deceiving.


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2008)

What do you mean he's not a statue? :huh: 

View attachment silverman4_00.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

It's an optical illusion!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

Optical Illusions can be deceiving.....​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

facing hands... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Hand That Rocks the Cradle



...on the tree top...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

A cradle on a tree top?

Wouldn't that be a nest? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

The Gods must be crazy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Horse


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

Horse with no name...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

_Where the Streets Have No Name_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 29, 2008)

The Streets of San Francisco


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2008)

"Rice-a-Roni: The San Francisco Treat"


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 29, 2008)

Purina cat treats.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

Rice Krispies Treats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Give yourself a treat...


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2008)

Treat yourself to a night out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

National Night Out


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Southern Living


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Southern Comfort


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Southern Music Company


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajun Moon... (JJ Cale)


(don't ask, just wonder, like me...)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Cajun Moon... (JJ Cale)
> 
> 
> (don't ask, just wonder, like me...)



I'm totally down with JJ!!!!

Moon Over Miami


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> I'm totally down with JJ!!!!
> 
> Moon Over Miami


:huh: Is it allowed to ask why?

Miami Vice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

JJ on "What's Happening"!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: Is it allowed to ask why?
> 
> Miami Vice



Because He's the greatest songwriter of the last century!
At least in my opinion.

"JJ of What's Happenin"

DY - NO - MITE!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Napolean Dynomite!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Because He's the greatest songwriter of the last century!
> At least in my opinion.
> 
> "JJ of What's Happenin"
> ...


Aha. Seems there is a term missing in my dictionary...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

An Electronic Dictionary can be very useful.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

I prefer the online version...


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

The Gold Standard Version


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Sorry, but this seems to be a beta...


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

American Heritage Dictionary


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Meet your ancestors.

(OMG, what a terrible threat! )


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

_Meet the Parents_


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Hit the button.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 30, 2008)

whack-a-mole


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Whack a Ground Hog


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Go Hog Wild!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

_Wild Hogs _with John Travolta


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Wild Thing.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in Hog Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
You make everything
Groovy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Feelin' Groovy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Get into the groove...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 30, 2008)

Shake your groove thing shake your groove thing yeah yeah...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 30, 2008)

Fevered Romance


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 30, 2008)

Romance is in the air


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 30, 2008)

Spring is in the air


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

Air springs in the mattress


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Princess and the pea.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Tales of the lost Fairies


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Ring of Faerie Mushrooms.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

The house of the rising sun.


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

New Orleans


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 31, 2008)

songs about New Orleans


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

The maid of Orleans


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

New Orleans Jazz Fest


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Mardi Grass


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Mardi Grass








Marty's Grass. LOL​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Marty McFly


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 31, 2008)

Brundlefly! 

View attachment brundlefly.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

How appetizing...


(Note to self: Don't go to Dims while eating...) 

:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

hors d'uvre


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Escargo :huh: People actually eat that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

Dunno. What should that be?


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Escargot = SNAILS


----------



## Frankhw (Mar 31, 2008)

Cooked Snails (ie slugs with shells)


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

Giant African land snail


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 31, 2008)

And then you have grilled fat catepillers as dessert snacks :eat2::eat2:
or maybe you say rosted ?

(I really had that in Zimbabwe:blink


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think I will stick with the strawberries


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

Strawberry Jam is my favorite:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

They jammed our radar, sir!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

12345? That's the stupidest combination I've ever heard of in my life! That's the kinda thing an idiot would have on his luggage!


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2008)

*1, 2, 3, 4, 5? 

That's amazing! I've got the same combination on my luggage! 


*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

combination microwave toaster oven


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

all-in-one hot air, microwave oven and grill


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

hot air balloon


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 1, 2008)

Full of hot air


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

hot air popcorn maker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

Hot Air Balloon​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2008)

"It is BAALOOOON!!!"

Line from: Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang 

View attachment chittychittybangbang.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Look, there!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Look, there!



Here and there and everywhere...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

I say its neither here nor there


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 1, 2008)

Here

http://maps.google.com/maps?sourcei...um=1&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 1, 2008)

(considering the recent weather)

BLOWN AWAY.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

Washed away...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 1, 2008)

Sings:

I'm gonna wash that man right outta my hair,
And send him on his way


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 1, 2008)

Hair today, gone tommorrow


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

today is a gift in which we call "the present"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

A Birthday Present


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 1, 2008)

Presents? Who has my presents?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe Santa Clause, the Easter Bunny or the Tooth Fairy


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

3 of my favorite people.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens 
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens 
Brown paper packages tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Raindrops keep a' falling on my head...


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2008)

*I'm singing in the rain....*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

sing me a song
you're the piano man..


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 1, 2008)

The piano has been drinkin', not me!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

me, myself, and I


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Me. Myself, and Irene


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

movie with Jim Carrey...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

The Riddler.


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 2, 2008)

Oedipus and the Sphinx. 

View attachment ingres6.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

The Spinx looks stoned too me...... LOL​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> The Spinx looks stoned too me...... LOL​



Maybe he met up with Cheech and Chong!! 

View attachment cheechandchong.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

movie --- "Nice Dreams." :bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 2, 2008)

The Riddler on the roof , musical :doh:


If I were a witch man, diba diba diba dooo.........
or maybe....
If I were a weat man ......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Upside down world...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Diana Ross


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

The Supremes


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 2, 2008)

Papa Murphy's Take and bake pizza's

Single topping, supreme or 5lb stuffed pizzas

http://www.papamurphys.com/


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

stuffed peppers


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

Pepper Ann


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Raggedy Ann


----------



## mango (Apr 2, 2008)

*Anne Boleyn


*


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 2, 2008)

Peter Boyle 

View attachment peterboyle.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Peter Pan - I can FLY!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

Peter Griffin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 2, 2008)

Peter Peter Pumpkin Eater


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

*performs a crash landing*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

Big girls are soft landing pads


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 2, 2008)

Big girls don't cry


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

"Don't Cry For Me, Argentina"


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Crying over you....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tears in Heaven


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Tears for Fears


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Everybody Wants to Rule The World


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

The Great Commandment

(I know that's a different band, but somehow these two songs come in one package for me)


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

The Golden Rule


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

Golden Delicious.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

Apple.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 3, 2008)

"The VHS beat Beta not by quality of product, but by the number of movies that came out for the VHS. The same happen in the game console wars, and most likely in the war between HD DVD and BlueRay."
":doh:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 3, 2008)

Danga', Danga', Danga'! It's a Stingray, Crickey!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Steve Irwin


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

The crocodile hunter Steve Irwin may he rest in peace


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## mango (Apr 3, 2008)

*"That's not a knife...."*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Australian Outback


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Emus and kangaroos


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

The other red meats. :eat2::eat1:


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 3, 2008)

Cook me up a steak please


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Steak and baked potato :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

Le steak-frites est delicieux! :eat2:


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 3, 2008)

Chedder cheese fries.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Big girls don't cry...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

girls just wanna have fun...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you wanna dance?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Tango, Salsa, Merengue


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 3, 2008)

Lemon Merangue Pie....YUM!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

Lemony Snicket


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Willy Wonka? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

A Series of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 4, 2008)

The Democratic primaries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

The Three Stooges


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Three's Company


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

three, four, five, what about the jive?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

The Jackson 5


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

ABC....easy as 123....simple as DO RE MI...ABC....123 baby YOU AND ME....YEAH!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Rockin' Robin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Hiya TW! 

Batman and Robin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi hi...

Green Lantern


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Spider Man Spider Man does whatever a spider can


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Can you do the CanCan??


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

No... can you?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

No I can't can't


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 4, 2008)

You can if you try real hard


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 4, 2008)

Break Dance


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Dance, dance, dance the night away...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

_So You Think You Can Dance_


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Dancing in the moonlight


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Moonlight serenade

*I love Van Morrisson!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Moon Over Miami 

(the two of you are way too fast for me!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Miami Dolphins


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

They call him Flipper, Flipper, Flipper
No one you see,
Is smarter than he


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Flip this house!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Are You Smarter Than A Fifth Grader?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 4, 2008)

Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Blue Collar Comedy Tour


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Now THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Tonights The Night


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Tonights the night!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG how WEIRD was THAT????????


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

"Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

You can call me Al


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

You can call me your sister separated at birth  that was wild.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Paul Simon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Simon says Put your hands on your head!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

You put your right hand in...you take your right hand out...you put your right in..then you shake it all about....You do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around...Thats what its all about!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

All about Eve


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

Garden of Eden


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Inna Gadda Da Vida baby........


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 4, 2008)

Iron Butterfly


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Madame Butterfly


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

the butterfly flutters by


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

heart flutters


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2008)

*pulsating rhythm


*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

rhythm is a dancer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

...a dancer for money...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Eddie Money


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 5, 2008)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Murphy Brown


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

LeRoy Brown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

KAI Brown​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Brown Sugar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Bobby Brown


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Brown Eyed Handsome Man


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Brown Eyed Handsome Man




Brown eyed handsome and beautiful women for me


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Brown eyed lady


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

<-----Brown eyed girl


----------



## mango (Apr 5, 2008)

*Do you remember when
we used to sing
sha la la la la la la la la la la la la la



*


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 5, 2008)

Sha na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Hey we're the Monkeys....


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 5, 2008)

Monkey see, monkey do


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone remember the game "Barrell of Monkeys?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Seems like you still can get that game...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I had that game I loved it, but Sea Monkeys are a rip off they never work.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Voyage to the bottom of the sea


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

_Fantastic Voyage _- Lakeside


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Off Broadway Musical - The Fantastiks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Playbill


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 5, 2008)

"The play's the thing" -- Shakespeare, although I don't recall which play,


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Romeo and Juliet.:smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovers and other strangers

Hi all


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Beatrice Arthur


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

Beatrix Potter


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

The Tale of Peter Rabbit


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessica Rabbit

http://angeldess.deviantart.com/art/Demonica-Rabbit-48662952


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

Jessica Fletcher


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 5, 2008)

Fletch .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 5, 2008)

Catcher in the Rye


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

J. D. Salinger


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

J.D. Souther sang When your only lonely remember that song?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

do you remember way back when ... ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aimee Mann


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

music of the 90s


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

_Strike It Up_


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Up, Up, and Away ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

in my beautiful balloon


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

true colors are beautiful ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Like a Rainbow


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

rainbow brite, cartoon from the 80s


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Introduced by Hallmark in 1984


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Hallmark Christmas Ornaments


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Santa Claus


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Bringer of toys for little girls and boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Boys and Girls Clubs of America


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

The voice of America

(whoever that may be...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

You're the voice try and understand it
Make a noise and make it clear


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

We didn't start the fire...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Billy Joel


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Billy Idol


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Eyes Without a Face


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 6, 2008)

the Cyclops 

View attachment 488664_thb.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Greek Mythology


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2008)

"It's Greek to me."


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

"My Big Fat Greek Wedding"


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 6, 2008)

Family traditions!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

family feuding ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hatfields and McCoys


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

The Real McCoys​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sitcom from the late '50s


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Leave It To Beaver, Wally always cracks me up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Beaver Creek


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Up a creek without a paddle


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 6, 2008)

Doggie paddle.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Cat crawl...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Monkey in the middle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

There go those monkeys again....

Red Rover Red Rover we call ___________ over!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Why on earth does this make me think of The PowerPuff Girls?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Spice Girls

(I think you meant the POWDER puff girls...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Nope. The PowerPuff Girls...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpjVRaSjewg&feature=related


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

three little girls in kindergarten who have superpowers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Maria Schriver


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Maria Shriver, First Lady of California


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Take California --- song from The Propellerheads .......


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

California Dream with Mamas and Papas......

But my Dream lives in Florida:blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

Florida Oranges .......


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Ohio Buckeyes


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Four dead at Ohio State........Thanks to Nixon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 6, 2008)

Cleveland!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Cleveland Indians Go Tribe!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 6, 2008)

Cowboys and Indians


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Chief Halftown


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Chief from Y.M.C.A.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Village People


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

The Village *a movie*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

M. Night Shyamalan.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

tongue twister


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Sister Sue sells sea shells.
She sells sea shells on shore.
The shells she sells.
Are sea shells she sees.
Sure she sees shells she sells.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

*LOL* awesome ... my tongue is in a knot. *ack* :doh::huh:

lots of alliteration!

there ya go.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Nope . . .


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

*LOL* how's that free association? 
It was just like song and rhyme to me .... not a direct question. 

You must've just felt compelled to reply, TW!


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 7, 2008)

Chain of thought takes hard left.. or was it a right?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2008)

Bugs Bunny: "I knew I shoudda taken that left turn at Albuquerque"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

No Right Turn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

I would rather make a right turn for this reason.​


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a "little" slow and after my time........

The Swedish Cheif

Sjuhundrasjuttiosju sjösjukasjuka sjömän från det sjunkade skeppet skötes av sjuttiosju sjuksköterskor....

Try to say that ...... and if you make it you will be most welcome to this Swedish class


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

_Swedish Car Day_


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> *LOL* how's that free association?
> It was just like song and rhyme to me .... not a direct question.
> 
> You must've just felt compelled to reply, TW!


:huh: Well, don't you think answering the question could have been the first that came into my mind? :huh:
(Which means that I absolutely followed the rules of this game... )


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> _Swedish Car Day_


Swedish drapes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 7, 2008)

Swedish Meatballs, yum!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Köttbullar? 
(At least this is the way they write it in Germany. I guess the original swedish way looks a little different, due to some different letters in their alphabet...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

No that's right kött (meat) bullar (buns)

The translation or the "Swedish talk test" above means

777 seasick seamen from the sinking ship cared by 77 nurses.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

Seven Silver Swans Swam Silently Seaward.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hedberg he must be Swedish


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

His name sounds like that... or is it the humor?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff Dunham with his puppets Peanut and Walter


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Muppets? Oh... no. My fault.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 7, 2008)

JEREMIAH WAS A BULLFROG!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

Rolling on the river.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mississippi River Steamboat


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Steamboat Blues


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Blues Traveler Band


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 7, 2008)

Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

Travellin' Light - JJ Cale


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Electric Light Orechestra


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 7, 2008)

Max Headroom/ Art of Noise


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEPq0FvFm3g&feature=related


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

Science Fiction Series


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr. Who, Torchwood, Stargate Atlantis....

(some of my favorite Sci-Fi series.)

~Punkin


----------



## pudgy (Apr 8, 2008)

Battlestar Galactica!


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 8, 2008)

Eureka on SFC


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

By George I think I've got it


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

:huh: Where did you get it from? :huh:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 8, 2008)

George, George, George of the Jungle....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Curious George


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Curiosity Killed The Cat


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 8, 2008)

Mt Kilimanjaro

http://volcano.und.edu/vwdocs/volc_images/img_kilimanjaro.html


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

Cherry Blossoms


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

Sakura --- Cherry Bloom


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Cherry Coke:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 8, 2008)

Cherry Slush


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 8, 2008)

Cherry Water Ice


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

Cherry Twizzlers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bing Cherries


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Eagle Eyed Cherry singing Save tonight........


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

On Wings of Eagles - Debbie Friedman


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Ohh I guess I fooled you, Maria into wrong thread :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

ok I guess you fooled me too then Silver Thread and Golden Needles---Linda Ronstadt


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Ohh I guess I fooled you, Maria into wrong thread :blush:



No....I am completely aware of what I did.... I made an association with your word Eagle - It just happened to be a song since songs were on my mind


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then I fooled myself thinking I fooled you :blink::doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

Motley Fool


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

Ohh just fooling around..............


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

All Around the Mulberry Bush


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 8, 2008)

... and so do we do when we washing our cloths, washing our cloths....:huh:


But it's realy time for bed ....Good night all playmates


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

*** Have a good night***


Washing Machine


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dishwasher.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

Dishdasher... :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 9, 2008)

Dashing thruough the snow.

(Yes we got about 2" last night,  it's suppose to be spring. )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs. Dash


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 9, 2008)

Mrs. Butterworths


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2008)

Butterfinger (one of my all-time favorite candy bars)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Powderfinger (one of my all-time favourite bands  )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

I just wonder why they called themselves Powderfinger in the first place..... _(never heard of the either bye the way)_​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Johnson & Johnson Powder


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 9, 2008)

Shower fresh all day


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Fresh as a daisy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

donald duck and daisy duck


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all!

Duck duck duck duck GOOSE!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Duck duck duck duck GOOSE!



Hiya ThikJerseyChik! 

Whoa, I like used the duck duck duck duck thingy in the edited thread a short while back. Cool! *Dejavue, sorta*

Goose and Maverick


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Top Gun--Tom Cruise before I was sick to death of him.


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel the need ... for speed


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here he comes.....Here comes _Speed Racer_....He's a demon on wheels


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Spriedle and Chim Chim


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Mary Poppins!

*Do you know how many times I tried to get my umbrella to do what Julie Andrews' did???


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cartoon from the 60's


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

The Flintstones Yabba Dabba Doo!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Brill Cream - 'a little dab'll do ya!'


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Dippity Do


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Dippity Doo remember that stuff? my sister used it all the time


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

GEEZZZZ.... great minds think alike


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

OH OOOH OHHHHH>...I have another one (I get so excited at this thread!)

Whats the difference between a rooster and a prostitute?

*
*
*
*
**
A rooster says "Cock a doodle dooo.....

A prostitute says "ANY cock'll doooo....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rock-a-Doodle (movie)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Rock a billy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Billy Goats


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Baaaa baaaaa black sheep!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

have you any wool
yes sir, yes sir
three bags full


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

To Sir, With Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sidney Poitier


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Guess who's coming for dinner?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Guess Who's Coming To Dinner



OMG we did it again!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

HA HA Not only that I also was saying OMG we did it again when I scrolled down and read you saying OMG We did it again ha ha that is too freaky girl


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Freak out!


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

Freak shows


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Government Employees!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

City Hall


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm reminded of the phrase "You can't fight City Hall."

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

Deputy Mayor


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Deputy Sherriff


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

Andy Griffith and Barney Fife


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mayberry :happy:


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 10, 2008)

Triple berry Pie


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

Cinderella's pumpkin carriage


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Glass Slipper


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Slippin' and Slidin'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

Slip Sliding Away _*(song sang by Gregg Lawless)*_!​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras
[FONT="Times New Roman" said:


> Slip Sliding Away _*(song sang by Gregg Lawless)*_[/FONT]![/CENTER]



Simon and Garfunkel also sang that song. (Their version is the one I remember.)

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

I wonder if Simon and the chipmunks ever sang it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

I wonder who didn't sing it... :huh:


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 10, 2008)

The Wonderfull World of Disney


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Snow White and The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

Snow White And Rose Red


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Red Roses for a blue lady


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lady Sings the Blues


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Lady and The Tramp...I'm not sure if she could sing or if she was blue though


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Walt Disney


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Walter Kronkite


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

CBS news anochorman


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

Cable Net Network :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

24-hour Television News Coverage


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

Sixty Minutes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

88 Minutes (movie)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

60 minutes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

60 Days


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Around the world in 80 days


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 10, 2008)

I liked the Disney version of Around the World in 80 days - it had Jackie Chan in the role of Passepartout;

~Punkin


----------



## pudgy (Apr 11, 2008)

I like the one with Pierce Brosnan. Eric Idle as his sidekick was completely priceless!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

First Broadcasted in 1989


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

Lost in Space


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2008)

Land of the Lost


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

lost and found


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wonder how many things actually make it to the Lost and Found.....or if they are ever found by those that have lost them......​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lost (the television series), although I've never watched the show, I know it is a popular series.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

I am pretty sure that some of the Lost really don't want too be found.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Finders Keepers (1987 Children's Game show)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

The Keepers of Time is the current faction for the Caverns of Time Game.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Dungeon Keeper is also a game. Would be nice to see a new version of it...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 11, 2008)

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

The London Dungeon (tourist attraction)


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

Monty Python & the Holy Grail


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

Watch out for explosives...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

homemade bombs


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 11, 2008)

Weapon of the poor and oppressed, they can never efford "smart bombs".

or 


Life of Brian ...

Just look on the bright side of life...........hoho hoho hoho


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Monty Python


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2008)

"The Full Monty"


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 11, 2008)

Full moon ?? well not today


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

CCR There's a Bad Moon on the rise


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Rise up and make your voice heard


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Voices in the Air (radio broadcast in New Zealand)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Voice Of America


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Live Internet Talk Radio


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Sitcom from the 90's News Radio starring Phil Hartman, such a funny comedian may he rest in peace.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Graphic Artist


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Spirograph remember those? I had one, it was groovy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Lite Brite


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Rock em Sock em Robots


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Designed by Marvin Glass


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 11, 2008)

Through the looking glass


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Mirror mirror on the wall who's the fairest of them all?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Snow White


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

1.Doc
2.Dopey
3.Sleepy
4.Happy
5.Sneezy
6.Bashful
7Grumpy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Disney movie from 1937


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Captain's Courageous another great movie from 1937


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

Captain Underpants!


OMG I got 4 cans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Captain Underpants? I'd hate to think of what his super power is 
Congrats on your 4th can buddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr. Green Jeans


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr. Bojangles


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

Mr. Rogers neighborhood


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

ordained Presbyterian minister.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

"This is the Ministry of Sound"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

London Nightclub


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 12, 2008)

American Werewolf in London


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Mr. Jekyll & Dr. Hyde :huh: :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

Albert memorial on *Hyde* Park, London​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Belvedere Castle in Central Park, New York


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

White Castle!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Mini burgers called sliders:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bacon Cheddar Cheese Burgers :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 12, 2008)

Pizza Hut Bacon Double Cheeseburger pizza


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

BLT on toasted rye


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

a fast food restaurant chain and international franchise


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 12, 2008)

Culver's Reuben sandwich


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 12, 2008)

Rueben Kinkaide


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Keith Partridge--David Cassidy:smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Partridge in a Pear Tree


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

weeping willow tree


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cry Baby The Musical


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Cry Baby the movie starring Johnny Depp :smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Big girls don't cry....big girls don't cry....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Big girls don't cry....We get even.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Even Stephen!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Stephen King


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Misery


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Misery loves company


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2008)

Three's Company


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

John Ritter


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2008)

Tex Ritter


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Texas Twostep


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Gimme 3 steps!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Lynyrd Skynyrd I love them


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

classic country rock band


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Dunno what the connection to The Grateful Dead may be, but here they are.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Deadheads


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 13, 2008)

The Mosh Pit


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Stage diving


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

Stage Fright


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Six Flaggs Fright Fest


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

They flagged it...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

It's a grand old flag


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

Flag the deer in _The Yearling_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

"*The Yearling*" by Donald Lipski.​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Deer in the headlights


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

The band "*The Headlights*", wrote and recorded it's sophomore full length album, 
*Some Racing, Some Stopping*.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Headlights on Dark Roads by Snow Patrol


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Country Roads a John Denver song


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Country Boy


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

John Denver - Thank God I'm a Country Boy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Henry John Deutschendorf, Jr., (John Denver's real name)


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Jacob and technicolor dreamcoat


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Whenever we go out, the people always shout


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

You know you make me wanna SHOUT!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Kick my heels up and (SHOUT)
Throw my hands up and (SHOUT)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

Got a stain? SHOUT it out!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Laundry Stain Remover


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

This is the way we wash the clothes, wash the clothes, wash the clothes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Never ending chores


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Once upon a time


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

In a land far, far away


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Far and Away - Tom Cruise and Nicole Kidman


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Nicole Kidman made a major upgrade so now its
Nicole Kidman and Keith Urban :smitten:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Urban Legends


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

The Legend Of Sleepy Hollow


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I'm getting kind of sleepy migth be time for bed it's 1 o'clock here......and today it's Monday.

Night all play mates.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Good night, Charlie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Good night Charlie! 
Good Night Moon a children's book


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Goodnight sweetheart, well, it's time to go....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Sha -Na -Na----Bowzer got on my nerves.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Bowzer? Mario's arch enemy?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

No Bowzer was one of the lead singers in Sha-Na-Na he was tall and skinny with a really 
deep baritone voice and for some reason he bugged me.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Mario Brothers! Hey TW


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Aha...

Hey TJC


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Mario Batali and his orange Crocs.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Who ?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Don't mind her, too much chocolate birthday cake...geesh

Orange marmalade!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

Lady Marmalade...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Lady in Red


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey I resemble that remark 
Mario Batali is the Iron Chef on the food network who is chubby and wears orange rubber clogs that are called crocs and he has RED hair, so there I stayed in the red train of thought.
and yes I have o'd on chocolate cake.:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

The LIttle Red Hen


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

red, red, wine ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

California Wine Country


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

California Raisins ...


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 13, 2008)

Raising Arizona


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

great movie with Nicholas Cage!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

National Treasure


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

National Lampoon

(whatever that may be... got no clue where it came from)


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Animal House! To-ga! To-ga! To-ga!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

John Belushi


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 14, 2008)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Blue brothers.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

:huh: Smurfs? :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Enough with the Smurfs already, how about the Blue Man Group.....​


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

She....wore...bluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuue velvet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

Elve's Blue Suede Shoes!​


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Elvis? Viva Las Vegas, baby!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 14, 2008)

The City of Sin, created in the middle of the desert by mafia figures! Now, own by corporation, that wants to make it more "family friendly"!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

MGM Grand Hotel and Casino


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 14, 2008)

Colorado Rapids of M.L.S.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Denver Broncos


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

The eagle has landed


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 14, 2008)

Moom Over Parador 

View attachment 51R6FS3HV1L__SS500_.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Bad moon rising


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh they have a lack of clearwater in Africa


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Out of Africa


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

No, into Africa


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

ARound the world in 80 days... (what a haste...)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Up up and away in my beautiful balloon


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Remember punching balloons? those were great for releasing tension.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

YES! I loved my 'punchball' (thats what we called them)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah thats right Punchball I bet it would be fun to paint someones face on there and let er rip


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Spyder Paintball Guns


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Guns N Roses


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

hard rock band


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Hard Rock Cafe


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hard Rock Casino


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Hard as a rock.....:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

rocket scientist


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Robert Stephensons Rocket and John Erikssons Novelty


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

Rocket Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Man of LaMancha


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Windmilles.....


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 14, 2008)

Flour mills


----------



## mango (Apr 14, 2008)

*Flower Power!

*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sock It To Me!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

That knocked me off my (non-existent) socks.


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 15, 2008)

Huckleberry Finn


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

Strawberry fields forever......


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Beatles


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

Ladybugs Post not long enough


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Fireflies...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Faith Hill


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

Beverly Hillbillies ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Buddy Ebsen


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

Nutty Buddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweatheart Cup Company


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

Reeses Cup


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Peanutbutter


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time !!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

*covers ears*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

covering the ears to that song! good call! :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 15, 2008)

I just call to say I lo......:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 15, 2008)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

Mac'n'Cheese


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

cheesecake factory


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

Cupcakes....m.m.m.m


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

root vegetable


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

root for the underdog


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

"there's no need to fear.............UNDERDOG is here"


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

UnderDog the super hero in his little blue outfit.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

I Am Wonder Woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bionic Man


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 15, 2008)

Bionic Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Wasn't there a whole family, in the end?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Steve Austin 

(I don't know about a whole family, I never watched the show)


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 16, 2008)

Austin Texas


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

Austin City Limits


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 16, 2008)

Grand Ole Opry


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

No Limits


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

No sleep till Brooklyn ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

*yawns* Are we there, now? *yaaawwwnns*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

Are We There Yet?​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 16, 2008)

"Daddy, I gotta go!"

Daddy, "You were supposed to go before we left."

"But Daddy, I really gotta go!"

Mommy, "Oh pull into that gas station, dear, I gotta go too."

Daddy... :doh:

 Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

You should plan a break for at least every two hours driving on your trip...


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 16, 2008)

cross country ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

_College Road Trip_ (movie)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Raven Symone


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Olivia on The Cosbys


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

Crosby, Stills, Nach and Young is on my Myspace music list now.
.......
Teach your parents well, childrens hell will slowly go by.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Cosby Loggins


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 16, 2008)

Log in ..... or you can't be here:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

Monoply Here and Now


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

Monopoly? :bounce:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

oops...I am missing an "O" Monopoly was what I meant


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 16, 2008)

It's all about the "O"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

How about the X, Y and Z?


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 16, 2008)

The Plots Afoot.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

The Game is Afoot (book)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

And now here's Conan O'Briiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiien!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 17, 2008)

The California Raisins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A398VraSBwY


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Heard it through the grapewine...


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2008)

The Grapes of Wrath by John Steinbeck


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Steinway pianos


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Piano Man


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

*Piano Man* _*
(Owned by: Critter Creek Miniature Horse Farm)*_​


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 17, 2008)

Chillicothe Paints of the Frontier League 

View attachment paints.gif


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

*Star Trek's*: Nano Space - The final frontier​


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 17, 2008)

"Star Trekking" by the Firm


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

You mean this one?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Star Trek The Next Generation is my favorite


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no real favorite amongst them.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens
Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens
Brown paper packages tied up with strings
These are a few of my favorite things


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Julie Andrews


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Sugar 


Julia Roberts


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Maria
Julia Roberts and Eric Roberts can you believe they are siblings?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Do you have pics? I can't remember having met Eric...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 17, 2008)

Leif Eriksson


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 17, 2008)

Leif Garrett


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Mrs Garret from the Facts Of Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Charlotte Rae


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2008)

Charlotte's Web


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

E. B. White


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 18, 2008)

White water rafting


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Echo Canyon


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2008)

Echo Sackett

(Main character of Louis L'Amour's _Ride the River_)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Green River


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Green River, Wyoming


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 18, 2008)

Green, green grass of home...... (Spring coming fast now, soon I have to mow the lawn )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2008)

Home Sweet Home!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

home on the range


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

It is a good thing that we don't burn down the home on the Range.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

_Burnin' The Roadhouse Down _


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 18, 2008)

"I might have burned down there roadhouse!"

"Wild Hogs"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

John Travolta


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Friday Night Fever


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Disco Fever


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Shiek - ZZ Top


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas	


G


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone Hi Maria, I think you got your games confused.
Kung Fu television show starring David Carradine


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi everyone Hi Maria, I think you got your games confused.
> Kung Fu television show starring David Carradine



Hi Sugar.....I guess exhaustion is finally catching up with my brain


Karate Kid


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Shiek - ZZ Top





mariac1966 said:


> Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas
> 
> 
> G





sugar and spice said:


> Hi everyone Hi Maria, I think you got your games confused.
> Kung Fu television show starring David Carradine





mariac1966 said:


> Hi Sugar.....I guess exhaustion is finally catching up with my brain
> 
> 
> Karate Kid


:blink: :doh: Oops... My fault, sorta... :blush: 

Karate Warrior


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Movie The Warriors about NYC gangs I thought it was


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Movie The Warriors about NYC gangs I thought it was


:huh: < Me at the beginning of the sentence above
 < Me arriving at the end of the sentence

:doh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :huh: < Me at the beginning of the sentence above
> < Me arriving at the end of the sentence
> 
> :doh:


 I'm sorry to confuse you. The Warriors was a movie from 1979. It became a cult classic, you can Google it to see why I thought it was cool. Of course I was 16 at the time and the movie did have a hot guy in it, so maybe that influenced my opinion back then.:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanx for the input... :bow:

Though it was mainly the absence of punctuation marks that confused me (it's late over here, thus I'm a bit tired)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

late night television shows


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Infomercials...


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 18, 2008)

The Truman Show


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I'm sorry to confuse you. The Warriors was a movie from 1979. It became a cult classic, you can Google it to see why I thought it was cool. Of course I was 16 at the time and the movie did have a hot guy in it, so maybe that influenced my opinion back then.:batting:



I loved that movie. Must have seen it a dozen times. Now I am goign to have to track it down and see it again.





Frankhw said:


> The Truman Show



Truman Capote


----------



## mango (Apr 19, 2008)

*Bukowski*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

Modest Mouse ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Mighty mouse "here I come to save the day"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Donald Duck


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Clarence "Ducky" Nash (voice of Donald Duck)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Nashville...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Country Music Hall of Fame


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Walk of Fame


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hollywood


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Bollywood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Knock on Wood


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

Hacke Hackspett as we say.
or
Woody ?? Woodpicker as you say (maybe )


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 19, 2008)

Woody - From Cheers


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheers for pears :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

3 cheers for the Red, White and Blue!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Cheerio!


...and toodle pip... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Tea with Honey


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

Honey buns


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Buns of steel


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds like some hard work... :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

A little hard work never hurt anyone!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Would you mind me doubting this?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Hook


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 19, 2008)

the movie Tootsie 

View attachment 516D3XER97L__SS500_.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

Dustin Hoffman and Bill Murray were great in that movie.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Meatballs!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

On Top of Spaghetti
all covered with cheese


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Maria, how young are your children??? 

Mac and cheese


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

cheesy bits 

(I wonder where my brain found this one...)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

deep fried cheese curds


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

mozzarella sticks


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

pizza fries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Pizza rolls


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

rolls of toilet paper


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

interesting change of matter... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

massive matter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

The core of a *massive *star in a distant galaxy collapses, ending its life -- though there is little effect visible at the surface. 
Deep inside, twin beams of *matter *and energy begin to blast their way outward. ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

It's all a matter of nonsense...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Cabaret Theatre of Nonsense 2007.​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

nonsense poetry


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

Visual Mapping of Poetry.​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Pantaums, Haikus, and Limericks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Limerick, Ireland


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

Irish Folklore


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

The carnyx


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

well since we are talking about musical instruments, I love the mandolin.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)

Ricky Skaggs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

I love Lucy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Juicy Lucy


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Juicy Juice ---I don't like it blech


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 20, 2008)

Hawaiin Punch - I love that


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Hawaiian Luau


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 20, 2008)

Pele
Goddess of Fire

http://www.coffeetimes.com/pele.htm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Fire and Ice


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

Icy Hot (must make post longer)


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 20, 2008)

Non compartible


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Your Mileage May Vary!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Maria, how young are your children???
> 
> Mac and cheese



Hi Chikie....I don't have any children of my own... but I have helped to raise 2 nieces and 2 nephews, and now I am helping to raise my great-niece who just turned 1. I watch her at least 4-5 days a week. My oldest niece, Tina, is 22 and she is the mother of the little one who just turned 1. My youngest nephew is 16.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Your Mileage May Vary!



Driving Distance


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

distant relatives


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

great-grandparents


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 20, 2008)

Meet the Ancestors


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

six feet under


(don't ask, just wonder)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Under the boardwalk


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Locomotion by OMD


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

Railroad Trains


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Peace Train


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Alfred Nobel

(He made the donation for this (and some other) prize after seeing what they used his invention for. (For those who might not know, Mr. Nobel is the inventor of dynamite)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn! Now I see birds everywhere! Aggressive birds. :huh: :blink:  :shocked:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Did they scare you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

They'd like to attack me... :huh:

(but I don't let them... )


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank goodness they did not attack you : I wasn't sure what to do to save you if they had


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

meanwhile, they're gone again... a squirrel with a chainsaw scared them away...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

was that the squirrel that starred in _Chainsaw Massacre_?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

I honestly don't know. After the birds flew, it put the chainsaw back into its holster and came over for a brief cuddle...


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 21, 2008)

Caffeine dreaming


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

:huh: I didn't know caffeine could dream... :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

Caffeine give some the jitters if they drink too much in a day.​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

caffeine-free cola ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

7-Up! The Un-cola.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

seven up... 
three left...
ten down...
fivehundred right...
one thousand up...
now we should see the big "X"...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Follow the leader


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 21, 2008)

This is Red leader

Increase speed to mark 3 and begin your run.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

The Skywalker dynasty...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dynasty - an American prime time television soap opera


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

Ming making the post long enough


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Last dynasty in China


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 21, 2008)

Terra-cotta Warriors 

View attachment qinshihuang-grey-1-s.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Chef Ming Tsai used to be on the food network.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Saltine Warrior

http://www.suathletics.com/sports/gen/2001/mascot.asp


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

How dee!

The French Chef with Julia Child (RIP)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Dan Akroyd doing his Julia Child impression on SNL "Oh dear I've just cut the dickins out of myself"


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Charles Dickens


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

A Christmas Carol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Carol Channing


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

Carroll O'Connor


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

All in the Family


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2008)

My step-Dad used to call my Mom Dingbat and I was Dingbat Jr. 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Family affairs


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 22, 2008)

Family Reunions


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

that sounds familiar


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2008)

Sings: "This looks familiar, vaguely familiar...."

song: I'm Going to Go Back There Someday from the Muppet Movie


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Professor Honeydew of the Muppet Show


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fozie Bear and Kermit driving down the highway in "a bear's natural habitat...a Studebaker!" 

~Punkin


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Lost Highway... Bon Jovi goes Country....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

*COUNTRY FRIED*​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Country Fried Steak :drool:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,1977,FOOD_9936_4819,00.html


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2008)

Bela got a wooden stake through the heart.​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah, the stakes are high...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

steaks and baked potatoes:eat1:


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2008)

*bangers 'n mash


*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

The Monster Mash by the Misfits


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Monster Truck Madness


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 22, 2008)

Trick my Truck, on CMT


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Trick or Treat


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Tricks are for kids


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Silly Rabbit!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Bugs Bunny--"whats up Doc?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tazmanian Devil


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Roadrunner


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

I think you are stuck on Roadrunner today! 

Roadrunner Records


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Plymouth Roadrunner (beep beep!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Plymouth Rock


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Schoolhouse Rock anyone remember it?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2008)

Lolly, Lolly, Lolly get your adverbs here!


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 22, 2008)

Saturday mornings of childhood


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Captain Noah


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Shhh, be vewy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits. (Elmer Fudd)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Looney Tunes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

"Uhm, what's up, doc?" (guess who)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2008)

*Doc*, Dopey, Sneezy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy, Happy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

seven dwarfs?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Snow White


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ivory Snow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

Ivory Snow White.​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Lenox Collectibles


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

Annie Lennox


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Orange hair and blue eyes, she was strange but pretty.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pippi Longstocking


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

"my name's Pippy Longstocking if you say it fast its funny"
"Pippy Pippy Longstocking how I love my funny name"

My sister and I dragged my Mother to go see this movie when I was a kid, she hated it we loved it.


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 23, 2008)

But her real name is Pippi Långstrump, Astrid Lindgren is a Swedish author and all her books were in Swedish from the begining 
She wrote them "private" for her children from the begining.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Pippi Longstocking was originally invented by her daughter Karin, who was, at the time, ill and bed-ridden.


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 23, 2008)

Franklin Deleno Roosevelt

And the fight against polio


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

viral infectious disease


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

HIV and STD's


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Always practice safe sex. (whoa how did we go from Pippy Longstocking to HIV :huh


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 23, 2008)

It's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Who's sorry now?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Connie Francis


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Francis Ford Copolla


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 23, 2008)

Harrison Ford


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

George Harrison


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

George Of THE Jungle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Bungle in the Jungle


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Jungle Fever


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Wesley Snipes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Tax evasion


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Richard Hatch (from Survivor)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Tax Relief (come on summer!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Sun Burn Relief


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 23, 2008)

Aloe vera gell


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 23, 2008)

Natural healing plant


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Faith healing


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Marianne Faithful


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Album _Broken English_


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Execuse you, can you me show the way to train?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

Gravy Train ​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

Purina Cat Chow, Little Friskies...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

Friskies Canine Disc ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

Woof! *wags tail expectant*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Good Boy *throws the ball*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

*looks after the ball* Where's the disk?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Frisbee ...


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 24, 2008)

Cheap flying saucers


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 24, 2008)

UFOs and Area 51


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Aliens E.T. Phone Home


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 24, 2008)

"Close Encounters of the Third Kind"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Monster House


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

The Addams Family mansion


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

The little shop of horrors


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Beauty Shop


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 25, 2008)

pampering pets


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Pampered Chef


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2008)

Chef Boyardee (I still like Beeferoni!)

~Punkin


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Spaghetti-o's with Franks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

*Chloe Franks*
_(acted in "Tales From the Crypt" - 1972)_​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Chloe Sevigny in "Brown Bunny"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

*Happy Bunny.....*​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Happy Together by the Turtles

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Together_(song)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

"....teenage wasteland..." from Baba O'Riley by the Who

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baba_O%27Riley


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

Who's Baba O'Riley​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ali Baba and the Forty Thieves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

The Rhythm Thieves​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Pied Piper of Hamlin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Bagpipers...


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

Men in kilts


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Robin Williams


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

William S. Burroughs






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Burroughs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

William Tell


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Lone Ranger Theme (William Tell Overture)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Tell_Overture


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

George W. Trendle


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi Ho Silver Away!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

Up up and away!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

To infinity.....and beyond!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

Beyond the Yellowbrick Road


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

Ruby Slippers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Ruby Tuesday Restaurant


----------



## mango (Apr 25, 2008)

*T.G.I. Friday's*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Good Friday


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

Officer Joe Friday from "Dragnet"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

police procedural drama


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Police story


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

police academy movies ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hightower...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

High Five!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

High Elevation


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Mountains ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High....Coloradooooo...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

sugar high...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm gonna get high, high, high....

GM, TW!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

higher ground *song*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

*ABC Song*​


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 26, 2008)

Alphabet soup


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Chicken soup


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Chicken Run


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

The turkey trots


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Stuffed Turkey


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanksgiving


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

Tryptophan coma:bow:zzzzzzz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

The Movie "Coma"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Persistent Vegetative State


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

State of the Union


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

state of the onion? :huh:


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 26, 2008)

Trade Union - get organized 





Ooops to slow ..... Use onion get hot


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

Used onions get hot?


(Is it possible I need some new glasses? Or have I problems hearing? )


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

EWWWWW used hot onions? No thanks unless they are Onion Rings hot out of the fryer.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

If they are really fresh, okay... but used? :blink: pre-chewed, huh? :blink: ew.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Used car lot


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ford Manufacturing Plants


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Robert Plant


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Page and Plant


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

Led Zeppelin Song Remains The Same


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

"Remains of The Day"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

Day tripper


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Jack Tripper from Threes Company


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Three stooges


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Larry Curly and Moe


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 27, 2008)

Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

*Blue Angels* 
_jets_​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Black Velvet (Alannah Myles)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

*National Velvet*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

National Geographic


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

National library month is this month


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

"National Treasure" the movie


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Treasure Island


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*The Island of Dr Moreau


*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hawaiian Islands


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

Bermuda Islands​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

St. George's Town


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

Ghost Town​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ghost Busters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Buster Brown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

Busters Coffee​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

San Juan Coffee Company


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

Did Buster Keaton drink coffee?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Alex Keaton did


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Back To the Future


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim from Taxi


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Jim Nabors


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Goooollllly!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 27, 2008)

Pyle, you knucklehead


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 27, 2008)

Knuckling down to work.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Men at work


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*Land Down Under!


*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

Gday mate!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2008)

Crocodile Dundee


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Dundee Mc Mahern :huh: :blink:  
(Don't ask, I don't know, either)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

The University of Dundee (Scotland)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

Dundee United


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Football Club


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 28, 2008)

Turkey club sandwich


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

packed lunch


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2008)

Is it lunchtime yet? 

I pack my lunch practically everyday. Sometimes I really get tired of trying to come up with something I really want to eat.)

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

You Aint Seen Nothin Yet ​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

No, I haven't seen nothing...


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing But Trouble


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

Double Trouble


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 28, 2008)

Double Feature


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Great Depression


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2008)

Steinbeck's The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

_Of Mice and Men_


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2008)

"Are you a man or a mouse?"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Mighty Mouse


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

The Mighty Quinn.


Everybody's building the big ships and boats,
some are building monoments, other jotting down notes.
Everybody's in despair, every girl and boy,
but when Quinn the Eskimo gets here everybody's gonna jump for joy.
Oh come all without, come all within,
you'll not see nothing like the mighty Quinn,
............................. Bob Dylan on Great White Wonder


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

"Here I Come To Save The Day!!!"


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 28, 2008)

Saving for a rainy day


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

Rainy day women 12 & 35.....
Bob Dylan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob Newhart


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

Bob Barker The Price Is Right


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I go to the baker if the price is right


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

"Greatest game show of all time" - _T.V. Guide_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

Wheel - - - - Of - - - - Fortune!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pat Sajak ..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

Alex Trebek from "Jeopardy"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

created by Merv Griffin


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

The Merv Griffin Show...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Irish American


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky Charms


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky Luke:happy:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

Lucky Strikes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

3 strikes and your're OUT!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Out of Left Field


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Righty Tighty Lefty Loosey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Tighty Whiteys!


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 29, 2008)

White as snow


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

The White Shadow, remember that show?


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought a shadow was kind of dark or black :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

The White Knight


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Knights In White Satin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Satin Sheets....oOoOoOoOo~!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Three Sheets to the wind :blink:*hic *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Dust in the wind


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Kerry Livgren


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 29, 2008)

Drew Carry


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nancy Drew


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 29, 2008)

The Hardy Boys


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 29, 2008)

Scooby Doo and Gang (teen mystery sleuths)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Velma and Daphne.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

Fred and Shaggy
*ahem*
Oh, and Scooby, too...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 30, 2008)

The Jetsons


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

The Great Gazoo


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2008)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Kerry Livgren


"Life branch" if you translate this Scandinavian name to English.
Sorry I can't help that I like to educat all you Dim friends in some Swedish:blush:



Catsby it that were TLW and tlw lives ?:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

*Dim Dim Girls*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

I prefer the Dimensions' girls...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 30, 2008)

"Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"

 Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I prefer the Dimensions' girls...



And the Dimension's girls prefer guys like you


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun"
> 
> Punkin



Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

Cindy Lauper just wants to have fun with boys like you.......​


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

born in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

I was born in Washington D.C.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

District of Columbia


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 30, 2008)

can't vote


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

Vote early and often


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

Dawn's early light....


----------



## Frankhw (Apr 30, 2008)

Light of the Moon


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Red light district


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2008)

"Red Light, Green Light" children's game


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

Traffic Light cupcakes mmmmmmmm


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

mmmmm mmmmmm good...mmmm.mmmmm good....thats' what Campbells soups is

MMMM MMMM GOOD!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

headquarters located in Camden, New Jersey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

The Jersey Shore


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe Piscopo on SNL "I'm from Jersey,you from Jersey? I'm from Jersey"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

Jersey Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

The Sopranos live in Jersey


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

The Mob....


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

"Goodfellas"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

_Wiseguy_ by Nicholas Pileggi,


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

_National Treasure_


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Fort Knox?


----------



## Frankhw (May 1, 2008)

007 in Goldfinger


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Sean Connery as James Bond

& 

Gert Fröbe as Auric Goldfinger


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Mike Myers as Goldmember
&
Mike Myers as Austin Powers....

& 
Mike Myers as Dr. Evil
&
Mike Myers as Fat Bastard, etc., etc.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

*Goldfinger Bassist's Pic....*​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

John Entwhistle - Premier rock bassist... ever...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

Papa sang bass, Mama sang Tenor and me and little brother just joined right in there...


~Punkin


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

Papa John's pizza


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 1, 2008)

*Mama Cass Elliot*

View attachment 142045.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

California Dreaming


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Dream A Little Dream Of Me


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Mr. Sandman bring me a dream


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

The Chordettes


----------



## Frankhw (May 1, 2008)

Chevy Corvette


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

America's #1 Sports Car...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

Mazda Miata!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

Are you sure that this is a real sports car?


----------



## mango (May 1, 2008)

*...Baby you can drive my car....*


----------



## kathynoon (May 1, 2008)

Baby needs a new pair of shoes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

I need a new pair of Nike Air Tennies


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

Air Jordans


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Jordans almonds


----------



## Frankhw (May 1, 2008)

Almond praline Icecream


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 1, 2008)

You scream, I scream, we all scream for Ice Cream.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Louis Daniel Armstrong


----------



## Frankhw (May 2, 2008)

Stretch Armstrong


----------



## BBW Betty (May 2, 2008)

The song "19 Somethin'" by Mark Wills

"I've seen the stuff they put inside Stretch Armstrong."


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

*Neil Armstrong*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Neil Young


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

The Young And The Restless


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

Rest in peaces


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Headstone


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 2, 2008)

OMG! Someone really didn't like John! 

Tombstone humor.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

Stoned . . . 

View attachment Think-Stoned.jpg


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Jehovah!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

ahhhhh THE GAME OF LIFE, I 'fess I grew up with this one 

View attachment 59214.jpg


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Clue


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

good ole Sherlock Holmes 

View attachment shcollectionvol1.jpg


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Morphine - the seven percent solution


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

one of my favorite *OLD* SOLUTIONS........12 yrs free though  

View attachment apg_marijuana_070727_ms.jpg


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Hash... not sure how I veered off into the illicit recreational drugs road


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

*cough* *cough cough*

*falls senseless*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Amusement park rides - Free Fall


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

*wakes up by a fierce wind*

:huh: Huh? What's goin' on? :huh:
Oh, great, I'm skydiving...
:blink: ... er ... :blink: 
Where's my parachute?

... er ...

... er ...
 :shocked: Aaaaaaaaaaaaahgh! :shocked: ​


----------



## Frankhw (May 2, 2008)

Mythbusters 


The Point Break Episode


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

Point Break a movie starring Keanu Reeves:smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Canadian Actor


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

John Candy (I still miss him - he was one of my favorite comedy actors.)

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

I miss John Candy and I also really miss Chris Farley they were so funny, such a loss.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

_Who's Harry Crumb?_


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

:eat2:*Crumb Cake*:eat2:​


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Robert Crumb


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> :eat2:*Crumb Cake*:eat2:​



I LOVE CRUMB CAKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

I love chocolate cake


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Hershey's chocolate


----------



## Frankhw (May 3, 2008)

Pennsylvania's largest consumer of dairy products.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Well we're living here in Allentown....


----------



## fatcharlie (May 3, 2008)

Wasn't Duke Allentown a famous trumpet player


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Freddie Hubbard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Wasn't Duke Allentown a famous trumpet player



freak :doh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

I think his name was Duke Ellington...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

ragtime pianist


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Ragtime Blues


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

Ragdolls...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

hello dolly :smitten:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Raggedy Ann and Andy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Andy Warhol


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Albino Artist


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Albino Crow Gallery (native American Artwork)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Sioux Indian beaded jewlery


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Crow tribe (my great-grandfather was from this tribe)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

As the crow flies


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

The Scarecrow from The Wizard Of Oz


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> The Scarecrow from The Wizard Of Oz



"If I only had a brain!" (Sometimes I feel like my brain has left my body, some people call it "brain farts"!)

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

The Cowardly Lion my favorite character


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

C c c c courage!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

If I were king of the forrrresssst!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

You crack me up!

Forrest Gump


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Life is like a box of chocolates:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Nothing beats those little Hersheys Kisses.... yum!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Or the chocolatey goodness of our double doubles:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Double stuffs ROCK!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

POP Rocks (candy)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Corn Pops Cereal:eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

Pop goes the weasel!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

Mustelidae family


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

The Partridge Family


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

Family Affair with Buffy and Jody and Sissy and Uncle Bill oh and don't forget Mr French


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

French Dressing


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> French Dressing


 Yum I love French and Catalina dressing too:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Caesar Salad


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

MMM Croutons and cheese:eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

extra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

MMMM HMMMM Havarti Cheese is so good too:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

How 'bout a little Gouda?


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

MMMM yeah and there's one called Brick cheese that is very good too. Damn we sound like a couple of mice here


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

_The rat takes the cheese 
The rat takes the cheese 
Hi-ho, the derry-o 
The rat takes the cheese _


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

The Dairy Queen


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Queen of Spades


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

*Conversation Hearts*​


----------



## Frankhw (May 4, 2008)

Seasonal candies.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

"Candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Bring on the Grey Goose!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

Duck, Duck, Goose!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Rubber Ducky


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by fatcharlie View Post
Wasn't Duke Allentown a famous trumpet player


freak

Well this is free association and when I heard the name Allentown, I thought about Duke Ellington. But that might depend on my bad English pronaciation 


Rubber ? Lucky you !


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by fatcharlie View Post
> Wasn't Duke Allentown a famous trumpet player
> 
> ...



awww...did I offend? Yes, it IS free association...lol

J/K, big guy! :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Hey, what's this? A quarrel? :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

No just a misunderstanding, we all get along


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

So let's leave it alone
cause we can't see eye to eye
there is no good guy, there is no bad guy
there's only you and me and we just disagree 

Should be the Dims mantra!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Mason jars


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Home made preserves


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Made in the USA

*thanks, girlie  :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Home made with pride. 
anytime G/F:wubu:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Love has no pride


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Pride Of The Yankees


----------



## kathynoon (May 4, 2008)

Pride and predudice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

who has to go pee pee?


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Not me me but maybe later


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of their country!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

A Few Good Men "You Can't Handle The Truth"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

the truth shall set you free


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Truth or Consequences!

Hey M!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

City in New Mexico

Hey there chikie!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Guadalajara, Mexico! Arriba!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

South of the Border


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Border Patrol


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Border liner


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Pool liner


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Inliners


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Inline skates


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Ski skating... you are not allowed to do that in the "Wasaloppet":happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Wasa... a brand for crispbread, over here...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

wassa matta u?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Wasa... a brand for crispbread, over here...



Ol' Wasa Knäckebröd, old Swedish brand of bread. But Wasaloppet is the famous ski race between Sälen and Mora 92km (aprox 70 miles) goes first Sunday of March for more then 80 years. 


And it no matter with me even if I have been racing Wasaloppet more then one time.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Well I'm too fat to ski so i guess I'll go for the crisp bread hand it over.:eat2:


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Well I guess you can find Wasa knäckebröd in some stores in Ohio at least I found it in California 35 years ago. 
They might have some still it never gets old if you handle it right


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Wasabi Bistro


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Sushi w/ wasabi


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Japanese Food


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

Food for thought


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

The Food Network


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2008)

My favorite Food Network shows: Diner Impossible; Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives; Iron Chef America; Throwdown with Bobby Flay; Ace of Cakes. Can you tell I'm a foodee! 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Paula Deen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Paula Cole


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

"Hey Paul.....Hey Paula"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Paul Simon


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Art Garfunkel


----------



## fatcharlie (May 5, 2008)

Art, Art,  Art, Art, Art !


Guernica !


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2008)

Art Linkletter - I loved his books on Things Kids Say! (I'm showing my age on this, but that was the first "art" name that popped into my head!)


~Punkin


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Bill Cosby of the new version of Kids Say the Darndest Things


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Art, Art,  Art, Art, Art !
> 
> 
> Guernica !


Pablo? Is this you?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 5, 2008)

Matisse anyone? 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Well, I think I'd prefer some Renoir, right now...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Mary Cassatt


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Mary, Queen of Scots


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Claude Monet love those Impressionists.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Landscape painting


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

* Painting in Watercolors*​


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Serious watercolors at Angel Falls


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

Fallen Angel​


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Angels of the Night


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

Guardian Angels


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Angel eyes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Argus' eyes...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

These eyes, cry every night for you


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Bedroom eyes:batting:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

so whats on yer mind, girlie??? huh huh huh??


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

hee hee just sayin....I've been told I have bedroom eyes:batting:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Hungry eyes ...


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Hungry like a wolf


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

Wolfen - the movie

*Hey TW...where are ya buddy....we're singin' yer song*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

American Werewolf In London


----------



## fatcharlie (May 5, 2008)

Timberwolf but he is in Germany


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

German Potato Salad


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

German Chocolate Cake! :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Chocolate Factory


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Did someone say chocolate?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

Nuff said.....:eat2:​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2008)

Cookie Monster. Me want cooookiiiiees!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

*WILLIE WONKA, chocolate GOLDEN TICKET *


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Willie Wonka's Fizzy Lifting Drink


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

*Fizzy Foamy Science Kit*​


----------



## Frankhw (May 6, 2008)

Science fair volcanos


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

My Fair Lady


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

Lady And The Tramp


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

The lady IS a tramp!


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

trampoline ..... :bounce:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

trampolines scare me


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

I'm scared


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

I bounce enough on my own when I walk, I don't need the trampoline.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

Bouncie ball!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

hippity hop ball


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

Hip Hop Dancing


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

Breakdancing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

break a leg


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

theatrical superstition


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

Hostbusters... Hey, where did the "G" go to?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Blockbuster


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

gang busters


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

bustin' beans bravery


:blink:


----------



## Frankhw (May 7, 2008)

Beans and black coffee


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2008)

Chocoloate covered Espresso Beans:bounce::bounce::blink:


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

Starbucks or Caribou Coffee


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

Seattle . . .


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 7, 2008)

"Here Come The Brides" theme song.(Anyone remember that old tv show?) "Got the bluest skies you've ever seen, are in Seattle..."


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

The television show Fraiser was set in Seattle too.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 7, 2008)

Grammer school


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Grammar Rock!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

Rock A Billy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Houston Rockets


----------



## mango (May 8, 2008)

*Rocket Man*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Elton John


----------



## Frankhw (May 8, 2008)

Excessive Luggage (someting like 60+ cases for costumes alone):blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Samsonite Spinner Luggage


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Fjällräven rucksack and Lundhags walkin' shoes.:bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

The Grand Tetons, insert gorgeous shot 

View attachment grte0551.jpeg


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

BUCKSHOT ​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

For personal defense? :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2008)

Why do they call it "buckshot"?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Good question...


----------



## Frankhw (May 8, 2008)

Bucks like a mule (12 gauge shot guns)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

donkeys. . .


----------



## Liss (May 8, 2008)

Tomorrow I'm makin Waffles!


----------



## Frankhw (May 8, 2008)

A Faerie's Tale


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

Once upon a time...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 8, 2008)

...in a land far far away....


----------



## Aireman (May 8, 2008)

...There lived three very pretty blond....


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

Dumb Blond Jokes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

There lived three very pretty blond dumb blond jokes... wow.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

They lived in the same neighborhood as the Three Little Pigs and The Three Bears.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

...and the big bad wolf (Timberwolf????)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Goldilocks


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

...and large Gold treasure......


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Treasure Hunt


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

...and the hunter took the big bad wolf and blow him of the board....


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

checker board


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Chess !

(Another hint to another music tread that seems to be to hard for some...
not you Maria you seems to be real good at it )


----------



## Frankhw (May 8, 2008)

Everybody take the queen!!! (Monty Python)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

"We are not amused!"


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Amusement Parks


----------



## Frankhw (May 9, 2008)

Busch Gardens


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

The Secret Garden


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

yummmmmmmmm fresh TOMATOES


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

catsup or ketchup ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2008)

Heinz Ketchup - my favorite!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

Chips LCD Television with Ketchup Remote​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

i went right to the *GOLDEN ARCHES* with that one  

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2008)

Flipping burgers, that was what I did after school for about six month when I lived in San Jose.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

Flipping cards


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

baseball collectibles


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

The New York Yankees






..and yes the pic links to sonsofsamhorn.net.. jealousy is an ugly emotion


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Philadelphia Phillies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

bawlmer O's in da house 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Camden Yards


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

The Brickyard


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

United States Grand Prix


----------



## Frankhw (May 9, 2008)

Helio and Julianne


----------



## kathynoon (May 9, 2008)

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Dancing _under_ the stars with the man of my dreams...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Land down under


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

Koalas and Kangaroos come from a land down under


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2008)

And they're both marsupials (I think?)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

Captain Kirk


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

William Shatner


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

T.J. Hooker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

"are you a HOOKER? And all this time I thought I was doing GREAT with you!"

what movie is that from?? *My ALL TIME Favorite movie!*


----------



## Frankhw (May 9, 2008)

Lon Chaney, man of a thousand faces


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

City of Thousand Oaks


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2008)

"House of A Thousand Lanterns" by Victoria Holt


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Eleanor Hibbert


----------



## Frankhw (May 10, 2008)

The black opal


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Black Opal Seafood Restaurant


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Seefood diet...


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2008)

Friday Night Fish Fry :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> "are you a HOOKER? And all this time I thought I was doing GREAT with you!"
> 
> what movie is that from?? *My ALL TIME Favorite movie!*



Arthur with Dudley Moore


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

3 little Fishies


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 10, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Arthur with Dudley Moore
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...



The lovable drunk.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

I love Lucy!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Desi Arnaz


----------



## kathynoon (May 10, 2008)

Desi Arnaz, Jr.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Lucy's $50,000,000 baby


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

*Rich Baby*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

Rich Little


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

Richie Rich $


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Harvey Comics comic book character


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

Harvey Korman


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

Korman Suites


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 10, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeets


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

Sweet Adeliiiiiiiine


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

The Quaker City Four.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 11, 2008)

Quaker Oat Cereals


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

Steel cut oats


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

Little Debbie cream filled oatmeal sandwiches:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Debbie Allen


----------



## Frankhw (May 11, 2008)

Allen Alda


----------



## BBW Betty (May 14, 2008)

M * A * S * H


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

Frank Burns the ferret face weasel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 14, 2008)

Burn baby burn, disco inferno! hola!


----------



## Frankhw (May 14, 2008)

Saturday night fever


----------



## kathynoon (May 14, 2008)

John Travolta


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

Hairspray ...


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Nikki Blonsky


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Great Neck, NY


----------



## Frankhw (May 15, 2008)

Lake Champlain


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 15, 2008)

Niagra Falls


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Horseshoe Falls


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2008)

Purple Horseshoes in Lucky Charms


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 15, 2008)

I love Lucky Charms cereal!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

Cereal Killers is a collection of demented breakfast cereal parodies.​


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

Criminal Minds is a great t.v. show where they hunt for serial killers.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

Serial Mom


----------



## mango (May 15, 2008)

*Mr. Mom*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

Lonestar


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 15, 2008)

Texas the Lone star state


----------



## Frankhw (May 15, 2008)

The Gulf Coast


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

The Gulf War


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

the gulf of Mexico


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2008)

Song: "What happens down in Mexico, Stays in Mexico."


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Mexico? Not Vegas?


----------



## Frankhw (May 16, 2008)

excessive Neon lights


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Neon Signs ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

*Astrology Signs *​


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

5 fingers ....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Just one hand? Where's the other?


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Just Like Heaven *song*


----------



## kathynoon (May 16, 2008)

Heaven help me


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

Help! The Beatles


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 16, 2008)

I've just seen a face
I can't forget the time or place
Where we first met
She's just the girl for me
And I want all the world to see
She's mine

Li-di-di Di-di-di


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

Find the *face *among the beans......​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

Right above the "the"... Reminds me a bit of Patrick Steward...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Captain Jean-Luc Picard


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

Prof. Charles Xavier


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2008)

The X-Men, my favorite is Wolverine!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

Marvel Comics


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

The new "Ironman" movie


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

"Yes. I can fly."


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Kenny G ....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

South Park?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Comedy Central


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Central Park


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

National Historic Landmark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

Monument Valley


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Arizona ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

Tombstone, Arizona


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

tumbleweed


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2008)

The song "Tumbling Tumbleweed" by The Sons of the Desert


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

*Gene Autry*​


----------



## Raqui (May 19, 2008)

tumble dry - a load of clothes.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

tumble bees


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2008)

Tumbling an ex down a staircase.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Drifting Along With The Tumbling Tumbleweeds ...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

Tokyo Drift


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Tokyo, Japan


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Imperial Palace


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

The Imperium strikes back... :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> The Imperium strikes back... :blink:




Hahahaha! You are so funny!

Actually, the next thing I say will cause people to go :huh:

...Imperial Sugar - it's quick disolving!

 Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

*Three strikes and you're out!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

I never was in. How can I be out?


----------



## Raqui (May 20, 2008)

FA's Out the Closet


----------



## Frankhw (May 20, 2008)

Close out sales.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

Bargain Basement


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2008)

Don't go in the Basement!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## Frankhw (May 22, 2008)

Achy breaky Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2008)

Hannah Montana - Miley Cyrus (anyone else tired of seeing Hannah Montana stuff everywhere?)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Nope. But I guess that's because I don't get to see that much of her...


----------



## Frankhw (May 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hannah Montana - Miley Cyrus (anyone else tired of seeing Hannah Montana stuff everywhere?)



Butte Montana / big sky country


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Skyline Drive, Virginia


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Alexandria, Virginia, my hometown.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2008)

The great libraries of Alexandria, Egypt


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Where does that burnt smell come from? :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

eew that smell....can't u smell that smell...


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Hmmmm if it is a burnt smell coming from Alexandria Egypt maybe its mummy B.O.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

walk like an egyptian...


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

The Elephant walk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Walkin Tall


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Long Tall Sally


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 22, 2008)

Lay down Sally (Hiya TW)


----------



## Frankhw (May 22, 2008)

Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Richard Dreyfus movies ....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Frankhw (May 23, 2008)

Star Trek Enterprise


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Enterprise, the First Space Shuttle.​


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Shuttle Buses


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Bus Stop (wasn't there a song...?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

Yep, TW, there was a Bus Stop song. The one I remember is "Bus Stop" and was sung by the Hollies (1966). That song reminds me of rain and umbrellas. 

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

Great song .....

also like ... "He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother" from The Hollies


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2008)

Oh, I loved that song too, Swampie! 

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

*Swampie Telenine*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Reminds me of Pokémon...


----------



## Raqui (May 23, 2008)

when your dating a Jamican you say

EY POKE ME MON!!!!! LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

White sand, blue water and tropical rum drinks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

Malibu Mango Rum


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

Malibu Barbie, I had one


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

Barbie Dream House


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

I had the Barbie camper and tent it was lots of fun.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

KOA Camp Grounds


----------



## pudgy (May 24, 2008)

Proposing to my fiance at a state park.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Division of Parks and Recreation


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Summertime Activities for kids


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Kids R Us


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

I M Toy

(Not really...)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

oOoOo I *love* toys!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

*I Love Toy Trains - The Music!*​


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

toymakers ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Toyland, toyland, beautiful girl and boy land....


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

oodles and oodles of toys! :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Oodles of Noodles (Good Morning Toady!)


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Good Morning ThikJerseyChik! 


Ramen Noodles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Noodle head!


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Noodles (guitarist from The Offspring)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Guitar Hero


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

Clark Kent aka Superman


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

*Christopher Reeve*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Wonder Woman


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

I wonder if wonder woman eats wonder bread while wearing her wonder bra?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Noodles (guitarist from The Offspring)


Also guitarist from Gorillaz...  (but maybe not the same)


sugar and spice said:


> I wonder if wonder woman eats wonder bread while wearing her wonder bra?


WinterWonderLand


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

The wonderful world of Disney


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Mickey and Minnie Mouse


----------



## TropicalFish (May 24, 2008)

polka dots


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

swiss cheese kinda has polka dots


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Slovakian folk music.


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Polka Jamborie (on a local radio station every Sunday morning)


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Weird Al Yankovic's song Polka Your Eyes Out ....


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

Gangasta's Paradise => Amish Paradise


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

Amish Hand-crafted Furniture ....


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

Lancaster, PA


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Palomino :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

White Grapes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## fatcharlie (May 24, 2008)

Steinbeck
Tom Jode and
I'm a dust blow refugee - Woody Gutrie songs on the same thema


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

Tom Thumb


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Tom Jones MEEOW! hes HAWT!:smitten: or he was in his earlier days hee hee


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2008)

Indiana Jones - Can't wait to see the new sequel!


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

sequels and prequels ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> sequels and prequels ...



Okay, I must be tired. I saw your post and immediately this popped into my head:

"sequins and pretzels". LOL!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

twisting pretzels :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

commercial of pretzel boy ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

She's in love with the boy

GM Toady


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

George Boy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

George Jetson


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

The Jetsons


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Some tea Watson ?


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

I like iced tea more than hot tea


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

2:00 tea and crumpets


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Sweet Tea


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Yummm sweet tea is the best. I've never tried sun tea is it good?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Alabama Slammers! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Grand Slams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

Grand Tetons


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Grand Canyon


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

canyon rafting


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

river rafting


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Mississippi River


----------



## BBW Betty (May 25, 2008)

"Mark Twain"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Huck Finn (great story)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Great American Novels


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Native son by Richard Wright a great American book.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Special Agent Tom Sawyer...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Crime Scene Investigator


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Christmas Scenes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

Santa Claus


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Tim Allen ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

woody allen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Alan Alda from M*A*S*H


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Loretta Swit


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

Loretta Lynn


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Lynn Anderson


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

Astrid Lindgren


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Karlsson-on-the-Roof


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2008)

Fiddler on the Roof


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

Cat on a Hot Tin *Roof*.​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Hot Tin Sundae


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Sunday morning...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Monday Monday *waves at TW*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

Memorial DAY


----------



## Raqui (May 26, 2008)

Divided lines in the parking lot of my favortie place of recreation LOL


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Parallell parking


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Double Parking


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

They paved paradise and put up a parkin' lot


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Airport Parking

**Hi Chickie... I like your new avatar!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Hey Maria...thanks 

Thomas the train


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Choo choo Charlie


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Thomas the Tank Engine

*waves*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Chattanooga


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

Lionel Trains


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Richie Rich


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Dollar the Dog


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Deputy Dawg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

Andy of Mayberry RFD


----------



## BBW Betty (May 26, 2008)

"Ronnie" Howard as Opie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

Ronald McDonald


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

Hamburglar?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

What was that little purple guy??


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

Grimace....but as of 2007 all the McDonald Land Characters have been discontinued as part of a healthier eating life-style.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

It isn't easy being fat AND purple!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

It's not easy being green. ~Kermit the Frog

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Miss Piggy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Beaker (singer of the Muppet Band)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 27, 2008)

beakers.....chemistry


----------



## superodalisque (May 27, 2008)

chemistry... poof! a lil explosion


----------



## Raqui (May 27, 2008)

The crazy world of Dynasty that soap opera. I always spell it like this because DY NASTY LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2008)

Ming Dynasty


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

*A Ming Dynasty Jar*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Cookie Jar


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Cookie monster and Grover are my favorite muppets.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

These are a few of my favorite things....


----------



## BBW Betty (May 27, 2008)

Julie Andrews as Fraulein Maria


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Do a deer a female deer, Ray a golden drop of sun, me a name I call myself, fa a long long way to run, so a needle pulling thread. la a note to follow so, te a drink with jam and bread....this will bring us back to do......sorry just had to sing it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

Sing, sing a song....


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Make it simple to last the whole day long.......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

It's been a hard days night...


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

and I been sleeping like a log......ha ha ha ok I'll quit.
Great Day in the morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

It's been a hard day's night 
 And I've been working like a dog 
 It's been a hard day's night 
 I should be sleeping like a log 

 But when I get home to you 
 I find the things that you do 
 Will make me feel all right 

 You know I work all day 
 To get you money to buy you things 
 And it's worth it just to hear you say 
 You're gonna give me everything 

 So why on earth should I moan 
 'cause when I get you alone 
 You know I feel okay 

 When I'm home 
 everything seems to be all right 
 when I'm home 
 feeling you holding me tight, tight 

 Yeah, it's been a hard day's night 
 And I've been working like a dog 
 It's been a hard day's night 
 I should be sleeping like a log 

 But when I get home to you 
 I find the things that you do 
 Will make me feel all right, Oh! 

 So why on earth should I moan 
 'cause when I get you alone 
 You know I feel okay 

 When I'm home 
 Everything seems to be all right 
 when I'm home 
 feeling you holding me tight 
 all through the night 

 Yeah, it's been a hard day's night 
 And I've been working like a dog 
 It's been a hard day's night 
 I should be sleeping like a log 

 But when I get home to you 
 I find the things that you do 
 Will make me feel all right 
 You know I feel all right 
 You know I feel all right​


----------



## Raqui (May 27, 2008)

The men who sells hot prezetels in manhattan


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

No Right Turn on Red


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2008)

Traffic signs....

"Signs, signs,
Everywhere a sign.
Do this, don't do that,
Can't you read the signs."

This was our exit song on Senior Day at Quanah High.

~Punkin


----------



## Raqui (May 28, 2008)

Labor Day - NO WORK!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (May 28, 2008)

Raqui said:


> Labor Day - NO WORK!!!



Contradiction in terms


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

Pompous contradiction in terms​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Sir Spamalot


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 28, 2008)

"Spam, spam, spam, I love spam." (Monty Python's Spam episodes.)

~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

View attachment 477.gif


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Spam is nasty!


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

nasty yucky icky .....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Simply SPAM!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 28, 2008)

Mystery meat!


----------



## braindeadhead (May 28, 2008)

Mystery Men


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Unsolved mysteries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Mystery Novels


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Mystery Novels



Mystery Girl by Roy Orbison


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Roy Rogers


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

Roger Whittaker


----------



## braindeadhead (May 28, 2008)

Forrest Whitaker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Roger Whittaker


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

again? :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

Deja vu:blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Lots of repeats in this thread....


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Say It Again


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Play it again, Sam


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

I do not like green eggs and ham. 
I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Son of sam


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Samwise Gamgee


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Profiler Samantha Waters


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 28, 2008)

John Waters on a bridge over...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

Can we "bridge" the gap?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

London Bridge


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

*Like a Bridge over troubled waters.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Tower of London


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Tower Bridge


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2008)

The Two Towers by J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## braindeadhead (May 29, 2008)

Nerds!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Better a nerd than braindead...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

Braindead Fred


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

Right Said Fred


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

Fred Flintstone 

View attachment fred_flintstone.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Barney Rubble


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

Barney Miller


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Barney, the Purple Dinosaur


----------



## kathynoon (May 29, 2008)

The Purple People Eater


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

the Color Purple - by Alice Walker


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

Whoopie Goldberg -- I loved her in that movie


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Sister Act ..


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

"Sister Act II: Back In The Habit." Actually my all-time favorite Whoopie film is "Jumping Jack Flash".

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Habitat for Humanity


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2008)

Volunteering


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Any volunteers? Hey, hey, not so many...


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey...it's Fat Albert!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

*Kenan Thompson*​


----------



## Raqui (May 30, 2008)

That the picture of that stupid kid from that burger joint movie


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

Burger King


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

The King in the Burger King commercials creeps me out.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

Burglar King...


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

The Hamburglar


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Mayor Mc Cheese


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

Mayor Koch


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Mayor of Munchkin Land


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

Dunkin Munchkins


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

Duncan Macleod from T.V. show Highlander, hes HAWT:smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

Higher and Higher


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

Jackie Wilson


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

Wilson Phillips


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

The Mamas & the Papas.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Dream a little dream of me....


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

*Fats WALLER *​


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Waller, Texas


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

The Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Yellowstone National park


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

*South Park*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Park Avenue


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2008)

Monopoly .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Board Games


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Parker Brothers


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Coen Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Javier Bardem


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

*The Sea Inside*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Be careful not to drown.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 2, 2008)

*throws out a life raft*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

white water rafting


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

My upcoming vacation!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Daddy Day Camp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

campfire...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

roasting marshmellows


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

S'mores :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

graham crackers


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2008)

Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

*Liberty Bell*​


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Diving Bell


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

Bell Island


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 3, 2008)

Southern Belle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

The Beauty and the Beast


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 3, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 3, 2008)

How's about *this* beholder? 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Behold My Heart


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Home is where the heart is...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

_Home Alone_


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

Alone again ---- naturally.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

"One is the loneliest number!"

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

one, two, three, four, 
tell me that you love me more


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

five, six, seven, eight,
there's no time to wait


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

Time waits for no one


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Time goes by... *tick* *tock* *tick* *tock* ...


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

Hickory Dickory Dock...


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

Hickory Smoked Ham


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 4, 2008)

You are such a ham! 

~Punkin


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

Denver Omelette :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

*Fresh Eggs*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

free running eggs... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

popish eggs? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pop Culture


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Vulture Club :blink:


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 4, 2008)

Me Smash!!!!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

Hulk Love!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Incredible Hulk


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 4, 2008)

Sings the jingle: "The incredible, edible egg"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Leggs, pantyhose that came packaged in an egg.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

Bank Robbery.


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 4, 2008)

You can take that to the bank


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

financial accountant


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Bankruptcy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 4, 2008)

Attorney's fees...yuck!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

Deportation Proceedings.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

illegal aliens


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

"Alien Nation" (Anyone remember that movie and t.v. show?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Mawwiage, that bwessed awwangement, that dweam within a dweam.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

_I have a dream_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

Martin Luther King


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

Freedom of speech


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Free as a bird ...


----------



## braindeadhead (Jun 5, 2008)

Big Bird (this message is too short)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

The Early Bird.​


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Early to bed ....
Early to rise ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

*Makes a man Healthy, Wealthy and Wise.*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Ben Franklin got quite a "charge" out of flying his kite in a thunder storm.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Philadelphia


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Philadelphia



Cheese Steak


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheese Whiz


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

Whiz Kids


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

Charlie Brown 

View attachment Charlie Brown.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Charlie Chaplin


Ever sing this one:

"Oh the moon shines tonight on Charlie Chaplin,
His shoes are crackin'
They need a blackin'.

Oh, his little red pants are torn,
They need a patchin', 
Where he's been scratchin'
Mosquito bites."




~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

*Mosquito Head Net*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2008)

"Nothin' but net."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

Netflix


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 6, 2008)

Blockbuster movies


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 6, 2008)

Buster Brown


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

Buster Brown's dog was named Tige and he was a Boston Terrier.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Boston Legal


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 6, 2008)

Legally Blonde


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

Boston tea party


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Chestertown tea party


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

tea party food is usually tiny finger sandwiches


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

Finger Lakes, NY


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 7, 2008)

sticky fingers


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kentucky Fried Chicken - it's finger lickin' good.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Popeye's Chicken


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chicken Little*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 7, 2008)

The itsy bitsy spider


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

Spiderman Spiderman does whatever a spider can


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

Webs of Deceit


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 7, 2008)

Charlottes Web


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

E. B. White


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nights in White Satin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 7, 2008)

Satin Sheets


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2008)

"Satin sheets to lie on,
Satin pillows to cry on,
And still, I'm not happy, don't you see.
Big long Cadillac,
Tailor mades upon my back,
And still, I want you to set me free."


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

_Born Free_..


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 8, 2008)

Free stuff


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

stuffed animal toys


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 8, 2008)

Beanie Babies


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

bean bags ..


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 8, 2008)

Old bags .


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bags under your eyes.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Crows feet


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Botox - (but not everyone can afford the stuff)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 9, 2008)

wrinkle free shirts


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Permanent press! I don't like to iron, but will if necessary.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Iron Maiden


***I like your new picture Punkin!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

*Maidenform Bras*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lift and seperate!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

*Separated Eggs.*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

eggs and bacon :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Western Omelete


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

Western apparel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Wild, Wild West


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

Wild Nights


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nights of White Satin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, I'm hearing this song again "Nights In White Satin" by the Moody Blues. Love that song.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

Moody Gardens


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2008)

hanging gardens of babylon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mesopotamia


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

Hippopotamus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

*LA BOMBA*


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 10, 2008)

Music from the homeland


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sound of Music


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

"The Music of the Night"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 10, 2008)

Night Moves


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 11, 2008)

Not Ready For Primetime Players


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

*Balloon Soccer Players *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

World Soccer Magazine


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

"Bend It Like Beckham"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Keira Knightley


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

*
Pirates Of The Caribbean*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 12, 2008)

Pirates of the Carribean movies.

~Punkin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

*Theater Popcorn *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

The Popcorn Factory


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 12, 2008)

Orville Reddenbacher


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 12, 2008)

Orville and Wilbur


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

The Traveling Wilburys


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

Divine Secrets of the Ya Ya Sisterhood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

Sister Sledge


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

Twisted Sister


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

_Twisted _movie


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 13, 2008)

pretzel twists


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Pilsbury Dough Boy


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 13, 2008)

Doughboys of WWI


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

assassination of Archduke Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2008)

"War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Uh-huh
War, huh, yeah
What is it good for
Absolutely nothing
Say it again, y'all"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Edwin Starr


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ringo Starr*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2008)

"John, Paul, George, annnnnddddd..... Ringo!!" -- Young Delores van Cartier in Sister Act


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

Whoopie Goldberg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Talk Show Host


----------



## kathynoon (Jun 14, 2008)

Talk it up


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

ham Radio >>


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

Radio GaGa


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

Roger Taylor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

*Tim The Tool Man Taylor*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

_The Santa Clause_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

*Michael Lembeck *​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

Michael Landon


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 14, 2008)

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

House of Cards


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2008)

52 card pick up!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Pick-Up-Sticks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 15, 2008)

7...8...lay them straight...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

George Straight


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 15, 2008)

Curious George


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

Lonesome Dove


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 15, 2008)

Sings: "OHHHHHH, Lonesome Me"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

*Me *, Myself and Irene​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

Vernon and Irene Castle


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 16, 2008)

"Shall We Dance"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

It Takes Two to Tango by Gary Smalley


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tango & Cash


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Kurt Russell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

*Jack Russell Terrier*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Milo from the hit movie _The Mask_


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

Jim Carrey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 16, 2008)

Slim Jim! Hi TW


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

Jimmy Stewart was slim, I wonder if anyone called him slim Jim


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

_The District _(TV show)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 16, 2008)

The clothing district


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

City of Angels


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Home of the jumping frog


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 17, 2008)

"The Notorious Jumping Frog of Calaveras County"


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 17, 2008)

Mark Twain!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Samuel Langhorne Clemens


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 17, 2008)

The Mississippi River and steamboats


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Industrial revolution


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

*The Velvet Revolution,* Panic! on the Streets of Prague
​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

The Velveteen Rabbit


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Blue Velvet


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 17, 2008)

bobby vinton http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9e7ot5R6L4


----------



## CyburGoddess (Jun 17, 2008)

your intutition is critical to your survival:kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

Critical Care Unit


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Emergency surgery


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

Emergency one of my favorite T.V. shows from the 70's


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

That 70's show


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bell-bottoms


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hip-huggers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

_Huggies _diapers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

*Vitter's Diapers*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Big baby! (I did not need to see that this morning - Ack!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 18, 2008)

"Crybaby" movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny Depp


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny Wad! {oops]


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny Knoxville


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny Appleseed, johnny cake....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

" An apple a day keeps the doctor away!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

A spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

_Sugar Pie Honey Bun_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

"Sugar, aw honey, honey,
You are my candy girl,
And you got me loving you."

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

_Twizlers _licorice


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

Fresh LICORICE​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Fresh Air!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

AH the scent of Downey fresh laundry.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr. :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Robert Downey Jr. starred as the Iron Man and he was great.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Iron Maiden


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Minute Maid Orange Juice.:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Orange Glow


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

Shine little glow worm glitter glitter.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Inch worm, inch worm
Measuring the marigold
You and your arithmatic
You'll probably go far

Inchworm, inchworm
Measuring the marigold
Seems to me you'd stop and see
How beautiful they are


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2008)

Gummi worms!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nobody likes me, everybody hates me,
Guess I'll go eat worms,
Long, thin, slimy ones; Short, fat, juicy ones,
Itsy, bitsy, fuzzy wuzzy worms.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

*Book Worm*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

Book of Knowledge


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Book of the month club.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 20, 2008)

Fruit of the month club


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 20, 2008)

'That' time of the month...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Ragtime blues


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

Back in the saddle again.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Gene Autry..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Gene Hackman


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 21, 2008)

hacky sack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Good Morning All!!!

Sad Sack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*Kitty Krackling Hid-n-Seek Sack*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Red Rover Red Rover we call _____________ over!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Red Delicious Apples


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*Dried Apple Heads *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

**they are really weird Looking!! 


apple pie ala mode


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*Telstra i-mode*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Stealth Mode


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

hiding in plain sight


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Hide and seek


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Seek and Find


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

*Finders Keepers, Losers Weepers.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Platform game


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

The Dating Game!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 21, 2008)

leads to the Newlywed Game...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow the leader


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

The Leader of the pack


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

"Road Hogs" - the movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

movie _Wild Hogs _with John Travolta !!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

Wild Horses


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Wild Horses



Brokeback Mountain...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

Lonesome Cowboys


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 21, 2008)

"Lonesome Dove"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Robert Duvall


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Robert Redford


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

_All the President's Men_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

*It's Raining Men ...*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *It's Raining Men ...*​



*HALLELUJAH*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Weather Girls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

*Material Girl*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Madonna Louise Veronica Ciccone


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

Like a virgin..


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

Extra Virgin olive oil


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Olive Garden


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Garden of Oaks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

Oakland Raiders


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

st. Louis Rams


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2008)

Dallas Cowboys


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

The lone star state...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mockingbird (State Bird of Texas)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 23, 2008)

_To Kill a Mockingbird _by Harper Lee


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

*Gregory Peck*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooooo! Gregory Peck - love his smooth deep voice. :wubu:

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Smoooooothies!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Smooth operator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

*Female Heavy Equipment Operator*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Heavy D and the Boyz


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Boyz To Men


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

Men's Wearhouse


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

Burlington Factory Warehouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

factory outlet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

electrical outlet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

socket ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2008)

Glade Scented Oil Plug-Ins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

*100 mpg plug-in hybrid vehicles *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Herbie The Lovebug


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

yucky lindsy lohan..eat a friggin sandwhich


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

:huh: Eat a sandwitch? :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

wicked witch of the West


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Vivienne Westwood


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Sheldon


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Webb Sgt. Joe Friday on Dragnet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack Wagner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

Jack O'Lantern


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

haunted house


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

House Boat


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

dragon boat races


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

komodo dragons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

Republic of Indonesia


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 25, 2008)

Republic of China


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Ming dynasty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sun Ming Ming (Chinese basketball player)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ming the Merciless


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Merciless Gladiator


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

gladius (ancient roman sword)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Roman numerals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't want to be weighed or wear a belt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

A belt of sausages, perhaps?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sausage pizza


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just had some pizza this evening! :eat2: Canadian bacon and pineapple - one of my favorites!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

pizza parlor


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

ice cream parlor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

*Parlor Table with Brass Griffins*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2008)

Beauty Parlor :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

BeastMaster


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

Stuart Masterson :huh: :blink:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2008)

Stuart Whitman.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Whitman's samplers:eat2::eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 27, 2008)

Godivas Chocolates


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 27, 2008)

Lady Godiva


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 27, 2008)

Lady of Spain and a crummy accordian.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

The Rain In Spain Stayed mainly on the plane.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Snakes on a Plane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Better than planes on a snake, don't you think?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

Atomic Brain *Think *Tank​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 28, 2008)

Drunk Tank


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Otis Campbell the town drunk of Mayberry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

NOrth Carolina


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

South Carolina


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

The Palmetto State


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

The Buckeye State Ohio


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Midwestern State


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Western movies


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Clint Eastwood made a lot of westerns.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Sundance Kid...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Karate Kid


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

"Eastern" movies


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Eastern Promises


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

*Empty Promises*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 29, 2008)

Promises Promises


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2008)

"I beg your pardon,
I never promised you a rose garden."


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 29, 2008)

"You Don't Bring Me Flowers Anymore"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

Bad Boys...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Whatcha you gonna do when they come for you?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 29, 2008)

Good luck in prison....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

swedish curtains


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 30, 2008)

Swedish Meatballs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

... aka köttbullar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

Cocoa Butter (huh?)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 30, 2008)

Palmer's Cocoa Butter Lotion


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

*Sweet Lavender Massage Lotion *​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet Surrender


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

Lee's surrender at Appomattox


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

Sarah Lee!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

She makes a damn good cheese cake.:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

cheesecake with blueberry topping, or the SSBBW model Cheesecake, take your pic


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Blueberry Hill


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 30, 2008)

Fats Domino???


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

Chubby Checker


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

Chubby Hubby Ben and Jerry's ice cream


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 30, 2008)

Chubby Ex who i'd like to see die of a coronary.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 30, 2008)

SSBHM-ex-bf who I will keep praying for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

The Accidental Husband


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

Accidental Death Policy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

Till Death Us Do Part


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

hair parted in the middle ....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2008)

Dead skunk in the middle of the road...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Fear the wrath of the Ghost Skunk!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 1, 2008)

The Wrath of Khan


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2008)

Star Trek movies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 1, 2008)

POPcORN hot and buttery and yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

View attachment hot-buttered-popcorn.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jul 1, 2008)

"Let's all go to the lobby! Let's go to the lobby, and get ourselves a snack!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

Buttered popcorn and Raisinets mixed together Yummmmmm:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Jordan Almonds.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

Almond Joy candy bars:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

5th Avenue Candy Bars & Chrysler New Yorker.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

*1946 Chrysler OLD Yorker *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Pink Cadilac


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2008)

Champagne sherbert


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rainbow sherbert


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 1, 2008)

Sher*bet* is great added to punches.

**Hangs head in shame for being the language/ spelling police **


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 1, 2008)

Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Yip! Yap! Yip! Yap! (and so on...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Sher*bet* is great added to punches.
> 
> **Hangs head in shame for being the language/ spelling police **



FYI Sherbert (standard spelling in Australia and New Zealand) is an alternative spelling of sherbet


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never really liked sherbert or sherbet but it is pretty good in a punch :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

James Carlos Yap (Filipino Basketball player)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

why does this make me think of Flipper?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 2, 2008)

beany and cecil....or am i giving my age away now  

View attachment bandc.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

The little boy in that picture kinda reminds me of Elroy from The Jetsons. And, yes, I do remember Beany and Cecil. 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

George Jetson


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

George Barris


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

George Burns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

George Harrison


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

*1926 Ford Model T Coupe *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Antique cars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Tin Lizzy...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Lizzy Borden took an ax and gave her Mother 40 whacks. When she'd seen what she had done she gave her Father 41.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess that hurt...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

_What Hurts the Most _(song by Mark Wills)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 2, 2008)

_Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?_ by Boy George and Culture Club


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

_Check Yes or No_


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Multiple choice


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Do I have to take them all? :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Finders keepers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

Keeper of the Keys - Peri O'Shaughnessy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chatelaine


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

wife of the lord of a castle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

The McCastleton Castle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Knights on White horses


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 3, 2008)

Knight in Shining Armor


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 3, 2008)

Knights of the Round Table


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Men In Tights


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 3, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Sher*bet* is great added to punches.
> 
> **Hangs head in shame for being the language/ spelling police **



Does the language/spelling police pay good?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Does the language/spelling police pay good?







*Having fun doesn't cost anyone anything*​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Sophia Loren's boobs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

*Shower Boobs*
_Each Bosom has a compartment for shower gel, shampoo or conditioner_!​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Uh-huh huh-huh huh huu...plastic boobs. (thought to the tune of Beavis and Butthead)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

*Butthead of the Month Award*​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

The trophy model is wearing underwear.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Fruit of the Looms


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rigid Heddle Looms*​


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Bondage machine.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine (hard rock/rap band)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Road Rage( rage in a machine)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Raging rapid waters


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bart, Lisa, and Maggie


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

Homer loves his doughnuts:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Spider Pig, Spider Pig...does whatever a spider pig does!!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Spider- hybrids are scary.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

Spider hybrids? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hybrid Cars


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Tiny back seats.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

2+2 seater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Rumble seat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

ejector seat


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 3, 2008)

cushiony seat


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

padded posterior


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Badonkadonk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

strange sounds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Trace Adkins (_Honky Tonk Badonkadonk_)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

vanished without a trace


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 3, 2008)

Vanishing cream - pass some to our friend friend! lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Burt's Bees Marshmallow Vanishing Creme


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 3, 2008)

Marshmellow Fluff :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Smores cooked over a camp fire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

*Campfire Steak Seasoning*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Steak with Blue Cheese crust


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Lytle Land & Cattle Company has the best steak in Abilene, Texas! :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

The Grace Museum


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

say goodnight Gracie


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

Night Night sleep tight don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Your eyelids are getting heavy...you can feel yourself getting drowsy....are you "sheepy" yet? 'giggle'

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Baaa-a-a...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Baa, baa black sheep
Have you any wool?
Yes sir, yes sir,
Three bags full.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

Full House


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Wool's out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Outback Steakhouse


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

We're back to steaks again! Everyone must be thinking about a July 4th barbeque! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Steak... now I'm getting hungry... at 1 am... :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hamburgers and Hotdogs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Picnic food


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

The ants go marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching two by two, hurrah, hurrah
The ants go marching two by two,
The little one stops to tie his shoe
And they all go marching down to the ground
To get out of the rain, BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

Ground Zero


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

New York, New York


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

Liza Minelli


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

Come to the Caberet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Moulin Rouge


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Moulin Huge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

*Huge Utensils...... * _now this is just wrong...... LOL_​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Larger than life


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Life Cereal :eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

search and you will find... if you don't find, keep on searching...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Search and Rescue mission


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Star Search


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

When you wish upon a star
Makes no difference who you are


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

once upon a thyme...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

parsley sage rosemary and thyme


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Rosemary Clooney


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Rose Mary's Baby


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Baby's first steps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

First National Bank


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

National Security


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

NSA?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Hiya TW!

FWB!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

**Hey There Everyone!

FBI


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

The X Files


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

David Duchovny


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

Dave Mason


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Maria 
Perry Mason


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

Perry Como


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

**HI Sugar


"Catch A Falling Star" (1958 Hit song)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 5, 2008)

Star light, Star Bright

First star I see tonight...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

When you wish upon a star,
makes no matter who you are...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

darn... this deja vu feeling again... :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

You've got that ....lovin' feelin'...whoa that lovin' feelin....


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

The Lovin Spoonful


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

*Lake Como, Italy*​


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Castles in the sky


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Diamonds in the Sky


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

Lucy in the sky with diamonds!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Charlie Brown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

*Charles Schulz *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ray Charles


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

Ray Crock mmm mmm mmm


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 6, 2008)

Country Crock


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

Crock of chit


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

chit on a shingle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

Shingles for my roof


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

Peanut butter sticks to the roof of your mouth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

PB & J & fluff sandwich


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

BLT Sandwich


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Earl of Sandwich


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke of Earl


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

The Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke Ellington


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 7, 2008)

Duke the dog from Beverly Hillibillies!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Snow Dogs WOOF~


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Heeerreeeeeeeeeeee's Boomer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Ed McMahon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Baby Boomer* 
_Yes, Grandi Floras is a BABY BOOMER too!_  
​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ed McMahon



Unemployed/homeless pitchman oh how the mighty 2nd banana fell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Ed McMahon









*Vincent Kennedy McMahon*​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Teddy and the Chappiquidick Chick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Fallen Banana*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Crispy One-day old chicks*​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Peking Spare Ribs and the New Hong Kong Restaurant.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Ice House restaurant*, 
*Chillout ice cafe* in Dubai in the United Arab Emirates​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Ice House Beer


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Ice House eskimo


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

eskimo kisses


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

hugs and kisses (chocolate)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

German rum raisin chocolate.


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

german chocolate cake


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

chocolate covered pecans:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

chocolate covered hot dogs :blink: (Shaggy, your stomach must be made of scrap iron!)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Chicago dogs with an orange julius


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin smith (ok really i thought mallrats & kevin smith)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Melvin Bernie Smith


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Bobcats


**Welcome to the boards Layla!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

Tomcats :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool Cats


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

The Cats Pajamas


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Button Down Jammies with the pocket on the left breast


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

_Bananas in Pajamas_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Breast of Chicken*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

.........................................


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

*Aghast*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

voluptuous chicken:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Omg !!!!!!.....!!!!!!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

You Rang Madame?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

You can ring my bell!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Anita Ward


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Ward Cleaver


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

cleavage? (dang...I'm tired)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you tired or dreaming?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

Dream a little dream of me


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2008)

Have drinks with you in Dreamland.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Walt Disney World


----------



## layla (Jul 7, 2008)

magic kingdom 

(thanks for the welcome before!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 8, 2008)

"Hey there,
Hi there, 
Ho there,
We're as happy as can be.

m..i..c..

k..e..y

M O U S E! "


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Donald Duck


----------



## layla (Jul 8, 2008)

duck, duck, goose


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Mothergoose Nursery Rhymes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

there's a duck on the buck :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 8, 2008)

"The buck stops here."


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Harry Truman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

*USS Truman*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

RMS Titanic


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Iceberg Dead ahead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

A dead iceberg? 

Do you think it would change history if the iceberg had been alive before the crash?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> A dead iceberg?
> 
> Do you think it would change history if the iceberg had been alive before the crash?



This is a realllllly good question...  and will keep me smiling all day just thinking about it


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crash Test Dummy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

Test Tube Babies (there was a band with that name, if I remember right...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

DNA Testing


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

genetic fingerprint


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

fingerprint dust


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crime Scene Investigator


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Quincy and his chemistry set.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 8, 2008)

Quincy Jones


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

Sinatra at the Sands with Count Basie


----------



## layla (Jul 8, 2008)

count dracula


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 8, 2008)

Count Chocula


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

The Count on Sesame Street


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Leave it to Beaver


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Jerry Mathers


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 8, 2008)

Jerry Springer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 8, 2008)

Jerry Garcia 

View attachment 9127.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

Grateful Dead

**Welcome to the Boards nlittle1011


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

Dead Skunk In The Middle of the Road


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Malcolm in the Middle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Where's Waldo?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 9, 2008)

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Emerson Fittipaldi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Racecar Driver


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 9, 2008)

Mini Driver


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Cab Driver & the Mills Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Brooks Brothers


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

Foster Brooks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Mel Brooks


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

Brooks and Dunn


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

_My Maria_ (favorite Brooks and Dunn song)


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2008)

the song ave maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Aaron Neville 

(I love the way he sings Ave Maria)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Neville Longbottom


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Harry Potter series


----------



## layla (Jul 9, 2008)

order of phoenix


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmmm... where may I have put the philosopher's stone?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 9, 2008)

Witchie Poo from HR Puffenstuff...who remembers THAT show????


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 9, 2008)

*ummmmm i do....and i could bring up Beanie and Cecil again...remember that one?*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Electric Company


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

ELO (Electric Light Orchestra)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

On the Third Day


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

*And on the Third Day He arose.*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

The House of the Rising Sun


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 10, 2008)

house of blues


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Blue Hawaii


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

*Hula Girl*​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Fred Sanford & The Hawaiian Connecton


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

Fred and Lamont Sanford were Sanford and Son.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 10, 2008)

Son of Sam


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 10, 2008)

uncle sam................. 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 10, 2008)

Red, white and blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

_Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue (The Angry American)_ - Toby Keith


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Keith Richards


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 11, 2008)

Denise Richards


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2008)

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

*Sheen Estavez of Jimmy Neutron*​


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 11, 2008)

a nice new Earl Schieb paint job sheen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

*AMAZING HELICOPTER PAINT JOB*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

house paint


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

extreme makeover


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

extreme sports


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

base jumping


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

Bungee jumping


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

jumping jacks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

jack-in-the-box


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

burgers and shakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

stirred, not shaken


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Shake it up baby, twist and shout!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## kathynoon (Jul 12, 2008)

Campbell's soup


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Cup o soup!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

soup to nuts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

going nuts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Chock Full O'Nuts coffee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

*goes nuts again*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Going crazy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> *goes nuts again*



We really need to get you out of the NUT house, TW !!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Going crazy



Crazy Horse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Ghostriders In The Sky


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Sky diving


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

scuba diving


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Olympic Diving Trials


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bin Diving!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Is that like Dumpster diving?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yes, it is!


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 12, 2008)

Diving for dollars


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Bowling for dollars


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 12, 2008)

Bowled Over


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

Roll Over


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

Beethoven...


----------



## layla (Jul 12, 2008)

rock me amadeus


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Austrian pop star Falco


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

POP TARTS :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

Australian Country artist - Keith Urban (proud new Dad)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

"You Look Good in My Shirt"


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

Adam Sandler in _The Wedding Singer_: "Now get out of my Van Halen shirt before your jinx the band and they break up." (Reasonably close quote, if not exact.)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

Adam Ant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

*Ants In The Pants.*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

Carpenter Ants


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

"We've Only Just Begun" by the Carpenters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 13, 2008)

Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Harrison Ford worked as a carpenter before he became famous.


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 13, 2008)

Harrison Ford - Good at any age


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2008)

Indiana Jones


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Han Solo .


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Star Wars ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Star Trek with captain Kirk and Spock


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

William Shatner


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Men who wear a toupee


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

men who wear a coupe? :blink: I always thought you'd drive them...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Coupe De Ville


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Cruella De Ville


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

101 Dalmations


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

Firehouse dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Fury in the Slaughterhouse


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

Slaughterhouse 5


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Slaughter House Five


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

Hawaii Five - O


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

The three ???


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

The Three Stooges


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Barrel of Monkeys


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

Monkey Island


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Nim's Island


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fantasy Island


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Island In The Sun


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

On an island in the sun
We'll be playing and having fun
And it makes me feel so fine
I can't control my brain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Say, could this be the headlights of a train coming towards us?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

That "deer in the headlights" look


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Scary Movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Scarecrow ..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Batman & Robin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rockin' robin


----------



## jooliebug (Jul 14, 2008)

Robbing the cradle.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 14, 2008)

Sings:

"Rockin' chairs, rockin' babies
Rock a bye 
Rock of Ages...."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 14, 2008)

Cradle Robber!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

racing cradle


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

movie ..... racing stripes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

The White Stripes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

Fruit Stripe Gum, remember that?


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

gum with zebras on the cover ....


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

Gum that's flavor lasts about five minutes


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

I knew a kid who would chew the gum (and not very long) for its sweet flavors. He'd go through a lot of gum quickly, in fact. Fruit stripe was one of the things he over-indulged in. His teeth rotted fast; probably as a result of too much candy and so forth. :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Candy Man .


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

mankind ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

out of the kindness of your heart


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

kindred spirits ....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 14, 2008)

spirit in the sky


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Norman Greenbaum


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

One hit...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Three strikes


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

You're out...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Out of Bounds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

Take me out to the ballgame!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

*gets taken out by a baseball*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Philadelphia Phillies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Baltimore Orioles*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

Oreos :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2008)

Milk and cookies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

No Milk Today...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

That's a lot of fluff...


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 15, 2008)

Fluff my pillow please


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

pillow flight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 15, 2008)

fight or flight


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

Fight Club


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> fight or flight


erm... :huh: well... :blink:
The flight of the pillow is part of the fight, isn't it?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 15, 2008)

Feather pillow to the face


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

aahhh...

aahhh...

aahhh...


aahhh...


CHOOO!​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 15, 2008)

choo choo charlie


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

choo choo train!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Pardon me, girl, is this the Chattanooga Choo Choo?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Alan Jackson


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Jackson Five


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 16, 2008)

"We're Goin' to Jackson" by Johnny Cash and June Carter


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 16, 2008)

Kenny Chesney 

View attachment kennychesney.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2008)

Sunny beaches, tropical islands and no shoes, no shirt...no problem.

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

summer breeze


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

Egg salad sandwiches


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

Egg McMuffin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thomas' English Muffins


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

muffin top


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

Rocky Top, Tennessee


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Smoky Mountains


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey My Maria!

Smokey the Bear!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

Smokey And The Bandit


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey SAS! 

Smokin' in the boys room!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

**Hey Chikie

_Charlie Brown, Charlie Brown
He's a clown, that Charlie Brown
He's gonna get caught
Just you wait and see
(Why's everybody always pickin' on me)_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Peanuts.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Peanuts, Pocorn, and Crackerjacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

highjacked jackknife jeopardy :blink: (whatever that may be...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

Alex Trebek


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Why does this make me think of Klingons? :huh: :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

Cling-on window stickies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

squeeges . . . . .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

Workin' at the carwash blues!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

*Jenkins*

Singing The Blues.​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Blues Traveler


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Travelin' Light


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

*Light Travel*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

star wars , ,


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

Star Trek ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

Starlight Express


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Express Lane 12 items or less


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

express yourself


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Flashers in raincoats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

flashlights


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

flashing blue light special


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Nighthawks at the Diner.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Double T


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

Mr. T : "I pity the fool!"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 17, 2008)

pity parties


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

"It's my party and I'll cry if I want to."


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

*"big girls don't cry"

now what song is that from????????????? *


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Fergie had a song with that name... but I guess that wasn't the song you were looking for... :blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

london bridge is falling down


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2008)

...My Fair Lady!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that fair? :blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

Life isn't fair.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

*ARTSCAPE, huge arts festival / fair in baltimore this weekend, including several amazing ART CARS!!! my personal fave* 

View attachment postcard.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2008)

Just wondering how much that van weighs?!! 

~Punkin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

*OMG...no clue...but there are tons of art cars covered in plastic thingies of all sorts of themes....very cool to me at least *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

*Nifty little plastic things*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

:huh: :blink:  :blink: :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

confused and speechless


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

dazed and confused 

View attachment Paris-Hilton_Dazed-And-Confused.JPG


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

THE SCREAM...edvard munch 

View attachment edvardmunchscream.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

I scream you scream we all scream for ice cream.:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Humor ice cream


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Chocolate eclair bars yummmmmm:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

banana pudding 

View attachment Original_NILLA_Banana_Pudding.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Banana Mud Pies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Banana Splits 

View attachment bsplitsalbum.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hanna-Barbera Productions


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

none other then FRED FLINTSTONE 

View attachment fred_flintstone.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

yabba dabba doo!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wilmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

View attachment wilma.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

whoooooooooops


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hurricane Wilma


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Wilma and Fred


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Fred Astaire


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

Singing in the rain


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gene Kelly

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Judy Garland


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2008)

Liza Manelli


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Magneti Marelli...

(Say, wasn't her name M*i*nelli?)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

It's Liza with a Z not Lisa with an S!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, apparently someone I didn't hear of before... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

hearing aids


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

Custody Hearing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

movie _Daddy's Little Girls _


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Sweet Sixteen (Billy Idol)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

*Sixteen Inch Coastal Gun*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 19, 2008)

Top Gun.........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Civil War Artillery


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

Clogged Arteries


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 19, 2008)

clogged drain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

Drain-o pipe cleaner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Totally disgusting image


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Image Shack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Love Shack (The B52's)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

LaLaLove shack!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi chikie
Radio Shack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi chikie
> Radio Shack



:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: hey there 

Short Wave radio


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Tidal wave


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 19, 2008)

Wave your hand


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

CB Radio waves


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 19, 2008)

Smokey The Bear


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yogi Bear and Boo Boo


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jellystone Park


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Jelly Belly jellybeans


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

yogi the bear


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Care Bears


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Bare Necessities


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

the Jungle Book


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 20, 2008)

Rudyard Kipling's Riki Tiki Tavi


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

yikes weasels and big scarey boa constrictors


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Lions and Tigers and Bears...O MY~!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

dorothy and the wizard of OZ


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

:blink: I found myself on the other side of the mirror... :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Through the looking glass....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

Through the looking glass Adventures in Alice In Wonderland 

*Lewis Carroll* ​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

Mirror Mirror on the wall who's the fairest of them all.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

My Fair Lady


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

Lady And The Tramp


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Tramp Stamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocker Spaniel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Joe Cocker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

"Let's Go Get Stoned"


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

everybody must get stoned


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Stoned Love


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Like A Rolling Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

papa was a rolling stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

rolling homes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Mobile Homes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

A sign saying "OVERSIZE LOAD"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

W I D E L O A D


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

wide width shoes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Shoe Shine Boy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

mrs butterworth syrup 

View attachment LXL9080050.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Vermont Maple Syrup


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Maple Leaf


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ginko Leaves


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

marijuana leaves 

View attachment marijuana.jpg


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, brownies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Girl Scouts


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 20, 2008)

Cookies! (message too short!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Keebler elves


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2008)

Santa's Elves


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2008)

Candy Canes 

View attachment Candy-Canes.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

*Sugar Cane Sticks*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh, I got stuck...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

Sinking in quicksand


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

No, you're just caught in an hourglass...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

It must be a very big hourglass


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe you got shrunk...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Honey, I Shrunk the Kids


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

You skunk the kids? :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

Pepe Le Pew


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looney Tunes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

Name That Tune


----------



## Kareda (Jul 21, 2008)

......70's


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

77 Sunset Strip


----------



## Kareda (Jul 21, 2008)

strip tease


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Streak


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

...Don't look Ethel...But it was too late, she'd already gotten a free shot.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

3 point shot ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Slam Dunk ..


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

offensive foul


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

A rule violation


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

these rules are violent...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2008)

Rules are made to be broken! 

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

the exception proves the rule...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Golden Rule


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

The Golden Gate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Golden Apples


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*Rice-A-Roni, The San Francisco Treat.... Ding, Ding!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

"Next stop: Abbey Road!"


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Beatles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*Golden Delicious Apple Sign*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> The Beatles





mariac1966 said:


> The Beatles



WOW!! You and I posted the same response at the exact same time!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> WOW!! You and I posted the same response at the exact same time!!!



Hee hee it doesn't surprise me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> [CENTER*Golden Delicious Apple Sign*[/CENTER]



Crop Signs...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*What are the chances of that happening again between the two of you.....*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

*Crop Circles*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

dark circles under the eyes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Besides... the walls have eyes, too... and ears! :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Head, shoulder, knees and toes (children's song)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Bones . . .


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

skeletons ... exoskeletons ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

_The Bone Garden _- Tess Gerritsen


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 22, 2008)

_The Secret Garden_ Book/ Movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Frances Hodgson Burnett


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 22, 2008)

ST FRANCIS of ASSISSI


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

My Head's In Mississippi...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

The Magnolia State


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

_Steel Magnolias_


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sally Field


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 23, 2008)

Sally Struthers


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2008)

_Sally Forth_

~Punkin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 23, 2008)

Double Post Whoooooooooooops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 23, 2008)

MUSTANG SALLY
ALL SHE WANTS TO DO IS
RIDE, sally, ride !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeeeeeee-haaawwwww!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

Hot Diggidy Dog!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 23, 2008)

*RIDE him...COwgirl *


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ladies Love Country Boys


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 23, 2008)

John Denver: "Thank God I'm a Country Boy"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 23, 2008)

High Times MAgazine


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

Cheech & Chong


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

---Hippies


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

flower power!


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

---VW-Bus

(sorry for the --- my answers are too darn short, lol )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

shorts .


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

halter tops . .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 24, 2008)

seersucker outfits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

Lollipops, ,


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2008)

How many licks to the center of a Tootsie Roll Lollipop?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

rolling stones 

View attachment tongue.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

Mick Jagger who struts around like a rooster on acid.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

*Rooster Booster Energy Drink*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

Why didn't they add some adrenalin for the extra boost?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 24, 2008)

RED BULL, my drink of choice 

View attachment st_redbull_f.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 24, 2008)

ASL for BULL***T


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Bullwinkle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 24, 2008)

Twinkle Twinkle little star


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Twinkle Toes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

Twinkies! Mmmmm!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hostess Cakes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 25, 2008)

little debbies 

View attachment Little_Debbie.gif


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Little Lotta


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lolita . . .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 25, 2008)

What Lola wants, Lola gets.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

At the CoooooooooooooPaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

Rita Moreno


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Lions and tigers and bears Oh My!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey hey, my my....


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, Hey, Hey..... It's Fat Alberrrrrrrrt!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Bill Cosby


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 25, 2008)

Put it on my bill


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Running a tab


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Running on empty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

My glass is half full!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

pessimism ..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

and now on your local weather report... you will see *scattered thunderstorms*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Slightly scared, yes. Wet? Well, because of sweating. Cold? No. Temperatures between 68 and 86 degrees won't leave you freezin'.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Icee popsicle


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

What would you do for a Klondike Bar?:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

Er... nothing?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

The Earl of Sandwich


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, look, a sandwitch!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

The Witches of Eastwick!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

The Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Munchkins.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

:blink: The bricks run too fast!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

Running shoes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah... could be better to wash your feet before putting on the shoes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

shower gel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

*Aloe Vera Gel *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

healing plant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

*Treatment Plant*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

chemotherapy treatments


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

spa treatment


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Mud Baths and herbal wraps


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Bubble Baths! wheeeeeeeeee

Hey Sugah! :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Ya Chickie:kiss2:
Mr Bubble


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Lawrence Welk!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 27, 2008)

Polka music!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Play me some mountain music!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

Hillbilly?

(I accidently typed "KIllbilly, first... :blink: )


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2008)

Rock-a-billy Music


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 27, 2008)

Rock of Ages


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

I am a rock, I am an island


----------



## soleil3313 (Jul 27, 2008)

Palm Trees


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Tree of Life


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

generations


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

My three sons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Son of Sam


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Sam Elliott *YUM*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

*Bubble Yum Baby*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Shaving gum, anyone?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 28, 2008)

What's shaving gum?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Gum you chew while shaving?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Nah, gum to shave with...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Barbisol shaving cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

How does it work? Whip it onto the spot you want to shave and wipe it off?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Whip It Good!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Devo .......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi My Maria!

Devo - weird hats!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Men Without Hats


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi chikie!!

Bald men


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Bald Eagle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Eagle One .


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

One is the loneliest number


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Los Lonely Boys


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Lonely Bull - Tijuana Brass


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Gateway to Mexico


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Pan - American Highway


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

*Alaska Marine Highway*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Highway To Hell


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hell on Wheels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

*Les Schwab*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good Year Tires


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 29, 2008)

Goodyear Blimp!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

Happy New Year


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes (been thinking about Marilyn Monroe after reading an article about her in the Sunday Paper insert "Parade".)

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

They do? :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you? .....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you think I'm a gentleman?


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

What what old bean?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 30, 2008)

Rowan Atkinson as _Mr. Bean_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 30, 2008)

Black Adder starring Rowan Atkinson


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

Row row row your boat


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

..life is but a dream!


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 31, 2008)

Dream Girls!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Dream Team


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 31, 2008)

The A-Team


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Jibba Jabba


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Jambalaya .


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

New Orleans


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Mardi Gras (I'd like to go someday, just to say I've been.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

Daffy Duck


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

Wascally Wabbit better known as Bugs Bunny


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

*Meep! Meep!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Warner Brothers


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

"That's all folks!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

It is? Awww. *disappointed face*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

"Thus ever fade my fairy dreams of bliss." _Lord Byron_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2008)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

But you won't tell it to the Elf, do you?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Santa's Helpers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

*Little Helpers*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Little Angels


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

Chubby Cherubs


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Chubby Checker


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Let's Do the Twist!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

Shake it up baby twist and shout.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Well...
You know you make me want to (SHOUT)
Kick my heels up and (SHOUT)
Throw my hands up and (SHOUT)
Throw my head back and (SHOUT)
Come on now (SHOUT)
Don't forget to say you will
Don't forget to say-yay-ay-ay-ay (SAY YOU WILL)
Say it right now baby (SAY YOU WILL)
Come On, Come On (SAY YOU WILL)
Say that a youoooo (SAY YOU WILL)

(SAY) Say that you love me 
(SAY) Say that you need me
(SAY) Say that you want me 
(SAY) You wanna please me (SAY)

Come on now (SAY) 3X

I still remember, when you used to be 9 years old, yeah
I was a fool for you from the bottom of my soul, yeah-yeah
And now that you've grown up , and old enough to know yeah-yeah
You wanna to leave me
You wanna to let me go

I want you to know, I said I want you to now right now
You've been good to me baby, Better than I've been to myself, hey-hey
And if you ever leave me, I don't want nobody else hey hey
I said I want you to know, I said I want you to know right now

You know you make me want to (SHOUT)
Yeah, yeah-Yeah, yeah, yeah alright alright
Come on now, Come on now yeah yeah
Oh all right, Oh all right
Yeah, Yeah, Yeah

Now wait a minute.......
I feel aaaaaaaalright
Now that I've got my woman 
I feel, hey, aaaaaaaaalriiiiight
you been so good to me
you been so good to me

You know you make me want to (SHOUT)
Lift my hands up and (SHOUT)
Throw my hands back and (SHOUT)
Come on now (SHOUT) 
Come on now (SHOUT)
Come on now (SHOUT)
Come on now (SHOUT)
Take it easy(SHOUT)
Take it easy(SHOUT)
Take it easy(SHOUT)
Take it easy(SHOUT)

A little bit softer now (x12)
A little bit louder now (x6)

HEY EY HEY YA! (x6)

A little bit louder now...A little bit louder now...
Jump up and shout it now, Jump up and shout it now
Jump up and shout it now, Jump up and shout it now....​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

SHOUT stain remover


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

stainless steel


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Steel Mill


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2008)

steel wool


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

steel sheep


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

rusty sheep


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

Rusty nails


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

The smilies in your sig give this post a somewhat strange feeling... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stranger than fiction


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Science Fiction


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2008)

Digging your way to China


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 3, 2008)

The China Syndrome


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Chronic Fatigue Syndrome


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

Nap time .


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

Sleepy
Sneezy
Bashful 
Grumpy
Happy
Dopey
Doc


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Seven Dwarfs


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

The seven deadly sins


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Lust
Gluttony
Greed
Sloth
Wrath
Envy
Pride


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

Negative personality traits


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Nature versus nurture


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bonsai Tree *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

small trees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

*Big Trees*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

California Redwood trees


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

"So I made her the queen of my double wide trailer
With the polyester curtains and the *redwood deck*"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Sherwood Forest


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Robin Mood?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Robin Williams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Mrs. Doubtfire? 

or

Peter Pan?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Undecided


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

"up in the air"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

99 Luft Balloons


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

Nena ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nena ?



Huh?

Otherwise..."would you like to ride in my beautiful balloon?" (Fifth Dimension)

(I've never had a ride in a hot air balloon - too chicken!)

~Punkin


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

let's ride....?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 5, 2008)

charlie brown and the great pumpkin 

View attachment itsgreatpumpkincharr1art2.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

"Lumpkin, bumpkin, diddle, diddle dumpkin
Zumpkin, Frumpkin - _PUFF _- *Pumpkin*!!!" ~ Abby Cadabby's magical fairy spell


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nena ?



99 Red Balloons by Nena (from the Album 99 Luftballons)


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

I love me a good fairy tale







...or spell!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Rumpelstilskin spun straw into gold in the fairy tale.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cowboy Straw hat


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

One of the Three Little Pigs' homes was made of straw.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 99 Red Balloons by Nena (from the Album 99 Luftballons)


Yep.






sugar and spice said:


> One of the Three Little Pigs' homes was made of straw.


And it got instantly blown away by the Big Bad Wolf... 

(He was expelled from the wolf community afterwards, because of the character assassination he caused with these actions...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Who's Afraid of the big, bad wolf?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

*hides a big wrench* I'm not afraid of him.


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Hold me, I'm scared


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

Love's got a hold on me!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

_Hold On_ - Wilson Phillips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

*Lou Diamond Phillips*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

La Bamba! (ahhh, message too short!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

Bambie and Thumper


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Bumper Sticker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 6, 2008)

Sticks and stones.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

May break my bones


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

but names will never hurt me


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 6, 2008)

"A rose by any other name would smell as sweet." -- Shakespeare: Romeo and Juliet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Texas Hold'em


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gambling...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 6, 2008)

ATLANTIC CITY of course 

View attachment atlantic_city.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Las Vegas..


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

1.5 mile oval


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Marathon runner


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 7, 2008)

skinny African


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Skinny Cow ice cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

Ben & Jerry's


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

South Burlington, Vermont


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

*Maple Syrup*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Mrs. Butterworth's


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

Pancakes and Waffles


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

IHOP ( International house of pancakes)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 7, 2008)

French Toast


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

French Riviera


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

French Fries:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Southern Fried chicken


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

Colonel Sanders made Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Henryville, Indiana


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

Indiana Jones


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2008)

keeping up with the *JONSES*


----------



## Kareda (Aug 7, 2008)

money--and the lack of! lol


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2008)

money makes the world go round


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

Merry-go-round


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 7, 2008)

ferris wheels


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

amusement park


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

Cotton candy, candied apples, corny dogs...yum!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

funnel cake


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

Funnel web spiders


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Internet Spiders

:huh:

:blink:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 8, 2008)

Charlotte's Web


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

*A Blue Footed Booby's Webbed Feet *​


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 8, 2008)

The joke: "What's the difference between a duck? ... One leg is both the same."


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

Donald, Huey, Dewy and Louie Duck


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 8, 2008)

Mickey Mouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Goofy, Pluto, er...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

Planet Hollywood


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

restaurant chains


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

chain of fools


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Fools Paradise


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Amish Paradise


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 9, 2008)

Paradise by the Dashboard Light


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 9, 2008)

Dashboard Confessional


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Catholic Church


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

*Church*ill Downs - Lousville Kentucky​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

Louisville slugger.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Home of the Kentucky Derby


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

_Chicken Little_


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

Foghorn Stringband


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 9, 2008)

A string bikini


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 10, 2008)

Bikini Beach - I loved those old beach movies.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Monterey Beach Club


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 10, 2008)

Monterey Jack Cheese


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 10, 2008)

Cheese and Crackers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

TownHouse Crackers


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 10, 2008)

Frito-Lay Peanut Butter Crackers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Corn Chips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

*Cow Chips*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

Chocolate Chips ( real chocolate, not previously  mentioned chips )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

White Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

Pepperidge Farms​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

pepperidge tree


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Pepper Ann :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

Pepper Steak


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Raggedy Ann


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Ann Coulter


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Godless: The Church of Liberalism


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

CHildren of a lesser God


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Children of the Corn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

cornbred cutie... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

cornbread muffins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 10, 2008)

Cutie Pie Honey Bunch


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 10, 2008)

Honey Bunches of Oats Cereal


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sugar Pie Honey Bun


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

Honey Buns - yum :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

News flash,* Betty Crocker*  is in the Hospital, she burnt her buns........!​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Nobody doesn't like Sara Lee!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

double negation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Double Trouble! (gm, tw!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

Double stuffed Oreo's :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 11, 2008)

yin / yang 

View attachment 466px-Yin_yang.svg.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

opposites attract


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

Jack Sprat could eat no fat
His wife could eat no lean
And so betwix the two of them
They licked the platter clean.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2008)

The old parental saying:

"You better clean your plate. There are starving children in China."


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

Step up to the plate


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

Step into the groove


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Shake your groove thing, shake your groove thing, yeah yeah!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

*Oh Yeah!
Normal Rockwell (1894  1978) *​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah! You gotta probem with that! Huh! Huh!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Problem solver


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Sherlock Holmes solved puzzles


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

There were just one or two cases that left him puzzled.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Unsolved Mysteries


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Life is a Mystery


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 12, 2008)

The game of Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Scrabble!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Crossword Puzzles


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

Now I'm really puzzled. :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Expressions


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sad face  happy face


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

70's clip art images


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

:huh: :huh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2008)

Are you two  confused?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

:blink: :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

I think that really put him through a loop!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 13, 2008)

Apophis is coming and he is pissed. Note the tiny distance during the flyby in that Apophis will come within ~ 32,000 miles of Earth (just outside the orbit of geosynchronous satellites give or take 10,000 miles). This is why I don't search the JPL site very often. 

View attachment oh_shit.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 13, 2008)

Gastrointestinal Virus


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

deadly infections


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2008)

Infectious diseases


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Antibiotics


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

*TALON Anti  IED Robotics*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Vacuum Grippers


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

Suction Cups


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 14, 2008)

Queen of Cups


**Hey Mama, how did you blow past me in posts?? WOW!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Underwire Bra


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

Playtex, Glamorise, Victoria's Secret, Bali


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

wireless controller


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Remote Control


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Out Of Control


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

*Maxwell Smart **(Call Control)*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 15, 2008)

Get Smart - the original TV show


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

*Children's TV show SMart*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

Deosn't look really smart, in my honest opinion...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Humble Pie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 15, 2008)

Hot Apple Pie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

grandma's recipe


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2008)

Grandma's Cookies - hubby's favorite cookie brand


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Oatmeal Raisin


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

*California Raisins*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Raisin Bran Cereal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

*Two, Two Scoops Of Raisins*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

"Two (click) two (click) two mints in one!"


Who remembers what product that ad was for???


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Certs .....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Certs .....



VERY good, My Maria! You get a cookie!!! :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

THE HAPPY COOKIE BOUQUET ​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Happy Happy Joy Joy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Dont Worry, Be Happy"


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> VERY good, My Maria! You get a cookie!!! :eat2:



Oatmeal Raisin cookies, if you please!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Cookie Monster


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sesame Street


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Street Vendors


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 16, 2008)

street smarts


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Get Smart w/ Agent 99


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Agent Orange


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Orange Glo cleaner


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 16, 2008)

Shine little glow worm, glimmer, glimmer...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Glimmer Sticks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

Sticks and stones...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Air Force


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Air Raid....Air Raid!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sirens in the night


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Night Gallery (insert eerie music)


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 16, 2008)

Twilight Zone


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Advanced Auto Zone


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in the zone!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Gallery of Art


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

Art School


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

graphic design artist


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

struggling artist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

*Freelance Artist*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Lance Cheese Nip Crackers:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

*The Marx Brothers*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Archway Iced Animal Crackers are very tasty:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Iced Raisin Bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Ice Age


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Age of Innocence


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Age of Aquarius


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Age of Aquarius/Let The Sun Shine In a song medley from the musical Hair.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

_Hairspray_..


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

Ricky Lake / Nikki Blonsky


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Caught Fighting


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

I've always loved the song: "Everybody Was Kung-Foo Fighting"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

*FIGHTING TIGERS *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

Spitfire...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Camp Fire ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 18, 2008)

Did someone say camp fire? We need to break out the graham crackers, marshmallows, Hershey bars and make S'Mores! :eat2:

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

GOLDEN GRAHAM SMORES 

3/4 c. light corn syrup
3 tbsp. butter
1 pkg. milk chocolate morsels
1 tsp. vanilla
1 pkg. Golden Graham cereal (9 c.)
3 c. miniature marshmallows

1. Grease rectangular pan, 13x9x2 inches.
2. Heat syrup, butter and morsels to boiling, stirring constantly. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla.

3. Pour over cereal; toss until coated. Fold in marshmallows, 1 cup at a time. Press in pan with buttered back of spoon. Let stand 1 hour.

4. Cut into 2 inch squares. Store loosely covered at room temperature up to 2 days. Makes 24 squares.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

*FurReal Friends Smores Pony*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

Misty was the most famous of the wild ponies of Chincoteague Va.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 18, 2008)

"Play Misty for Me"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 18, 2008)

Me and my shadow


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Me, Myself, and I


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

You and Me and A dog Named Boo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Casper, the Friendly Ghost


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ghost Rider*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

Easy Rider

~Punkin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

Riders on the Storm


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-2TNXqEP-Y


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Storm chasers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

Stormy Weather


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Weather Channel


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

Weather Vane


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Weather Vane



Collapsed Veins




Hello mama!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

The Mamas & The Papas


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Cass Elliot


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Cass Elliot


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

California Dreaming


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> California Dreaming



I wish they all could be California Girls!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Beach Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

Beach bums


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 19, 2008)

"Then he bummed a cigarette,
and asked me for a light."

-- Kenny Rogers: the Gambler


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

_Coward of the County_


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

Sheriff Coward McFear :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

tumbleweeds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2008)

dust storms


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tropical storms


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

tropical depressions


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

tropical island


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Gilligan's Island


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bob Denver


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 20, 2008)

John Denver


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

John Cougar


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Mellencamp?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jack & Diane (Yes, John Cougar was his original rock n roll name, later Melllancamp was added."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Jack LaLane!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Jack & Diane


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

...again? :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Alone again, naturally


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

_Here We Go Again_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Here Comes the Sun


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Pocketful of Sunshine


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunshine on My Shoulders


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Frozen shoulder


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Frozen Klondike Bar :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

_What would you do for a Klondike bar?_


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Klondike Solitaire


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tri-Peaks Solitaire


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Peaks and Valleys


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Grand Canyon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Havasupai tribe


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

Tribal Tattoos


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Miami Ink - Tattoo Show


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Miami Vice


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 20, 2008)

Bienvenito (sp?) a Miami!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

Florida, the plywood state!


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have no idea why Florida is the plywood state, but.....

Florida, the plywood state ----->

sawdust


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Thunderstorm Alley


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

Tornado Alley


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hurricanes


----------



## lily352 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lightening


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Kite surfing


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Surfing the Waves


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Smurfin' USA...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Papa Smurf and Smurfette


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Hefty Smurf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

*Smurfalicious Blue Martini*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 21, 2008)

Blueberries


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Strawberries and cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

Blackberry


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Dingleberries....oops


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

unpleasant HAIRY situation


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Harry and the Hendersons... a bit random, but eh.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

The Jetsons...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Spacely Sprockets


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 21, 2008)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 21, 2008)

21

Wish I could make that much money!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

Las Vegas Casino


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 22, 2008)

Casino Royale


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

James Bond


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr. No


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Five little monkeys jumping on the bed
One fell off and bumped his head
Mamma called the doctor 
and the doctor said
_"No more monkeys jumping on the bed!"_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

*Monkey Doctor*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

movie _*Monkey Trouble*_


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Monkey buisness


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Better Business Bureau


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Bureau de change


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Federal Bureau of Investigation


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Fat investigators (how i wish that was my job :doh


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Private Investigators


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Private Parts:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

private dancer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Tina Turner


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Turn around and face the wall!

(one of many things i've always wanted to say, :happy


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Turntable.


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Record collection.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

Cricket bat


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Usain Bolt's World Record Time....
(i'm not usually pro-fitness and that, but that guys one hell of a sprinter)


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Guinness Book of World Records


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

That Penguin from the Guiness adverts (man he was cool, though a penguin drinking is a weird thought)


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

Intercourse the penguin!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

(what a weird name for a penguin!)

Sexual Intercourse


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

1950's sex ed films


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

The 1950's, how depressing


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

Don't fuck with Gort.


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck Da Police


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

Everytime I came in the kitchen, you in the goddamn refrigerator, eatin' up all the food. Eatin up all the chitlins, all the pig feet, all the collard greens, all the hog maws. I wanna eat some chitlins. I like pigs feet!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Friday......


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 22, 2008)

Saturday :wubu:


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweetheart. :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Valentine's day


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 22, 2008)

Dooms Day YIKES!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Chikie.... Valentine's day is not dooms Day!!!! It happens to be my birthday!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hey Chikie.... Valentine's day is not dooms Day!!!! It happens to be my birthday!!!!



Hey MyMaria....this is Free Association...to ME, it's DOOMS DAY for personal reasons...no offense meant!

Chik


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Chik Peas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

jumping beans


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Pea Brain!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Brain dead, yipes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Zombies...


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Bees..........


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 23, 2008)

Beads?????


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

Calgon Take me away.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Take it off, take it off...take it ALL off!!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Put it back on again


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

You can leave your hat on... :huh:


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 23, 2008)

I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, a song from The Lonely Hearts Club Band...


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

A lonely hearts club band


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

Queen of Hearts


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Queen Latifah (or however you spell it)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

Motormouth Maybelle


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

May pole....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Cinco de Mayo


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

Cinco, seis, siete, ocho, nueve..... bla bla bla


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

Ay Carambah!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 23, 2008)

Aye, Macarana!


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 23, 2008)

The hokie pokie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

The Chicken Dance


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Kentucky fried chicks :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Fat Man!!!!!


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 24, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Fat Man!!!!!



... and Little Boy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

Little Big Man


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Man child....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

Man of LaMancha


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

No me gusta mucho LaMancha


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

No means No ...


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

No trespassing


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

Trespassers will be squashed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

"Signs, signs, everywhere a sign..." (Signs - Five Man Electrical Band)


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Look, it's a sign!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

It must be some kind of warning sign... I wonder what it says...


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

Slippery When Wet


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

It says "Cliff Richard".....AH!


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

Cliff Huxtable


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

He fell of a Cliff....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 24, 2008)

The White Cliffs of Dover


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Dover's boring, can't we talk about something else?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dover Air Force Base


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

Air Force One


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

Strike Force


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

Strike while the iron's hot!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Swing! batta batta batta Swing!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

Porch Swing


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig Wiffah!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wiffle Ball


----------



## soleil3313 (Aug 24, 2008)

tennis ball


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Meatballs!

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Swedish meatballs... :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

Meatballs the movie with Bill Murray (wun you wascal wabbit...wuuunnnnn!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 25, 2008)

"On top of Spaghetti, all covered with cheese,
I lost my poor meatball, when somebody sneezed..."


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Spaghetti legs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chicken legs


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Legless.........


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Clueless! 

~Punkin


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Pumpkin....


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

pumpkin gooey butter cake ( a Paula Deen recipe ) :eat1::eat2:


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

Butter ball...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

*Hellraiser*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Yikers!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 25, 2008)

Special Ed is in the hizzee.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

Special Olympics


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 25, 2008)

I won like eleventeen blue ribbons, yay


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

tie a yellow ribbon 'round the ole oak tree


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Dawn French (no clue whom that may be...)


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

So what was the deal with Mr. French and Uncle Bill anyways?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2008)

Who cares? I had a Mrs. Beasley doll just like Buffy's


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 26, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Who cares? I had a Mrs. Beasley doll just like Buffy's


Buffy and Willow sitting in a tree
S-L-A-Y-I-N-G...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd rather go SLEIGHING in the snow!


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 26, 2008)

snow ball fights!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Frosty the Snowman


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't Worry, Be Happy


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Why do people think Robin Williams is funny?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 26, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Why do people think Robin Williams is funny?


He did pretty well on Mork and Mindy, but he was doing enough blow to kill half of Boulder, Colorado at the time. Shazbot!

Then again, you give anyone enough of something to get them all hyper, like a 10 year old after 5 double espresso lattes, and it's gonna be funny regardless.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, whom of those so called comedians is actually funny?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, that Giggles the comedian guy is pretty funny


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

:huh: Huh? :blink:


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Exactly!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jeff Dunham, Walter and Peanut


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't forget Jose Jalapeno on a stick


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Do not drop me Señor.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't cry for me Argentina


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

It won't be easy, you'll think it strange
When I try to explain how I feel
That I still need your love after all that I've done


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2008)

"...You won't believe me
All you will see is a girl you once knew
Although she's dressed up to the nines
At sixes and sevens with you.


I had to let it happen, I had to change
Couldn't stay all my life down at heel
Looking out of the window, staying out of the sun
So I chose freedom
Running around, trying everything new
But nothing impressed me at all
I never expected it to.


Don't cry for me Argentina
The truth is I never left you
All through my wild days
My mad existence
I kept my promise
Don't keep your distance."


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 26, 2008)

Borderline
feels like I"m going to lose my mind
you just keep on pushing my love
over the borderline
borderline


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Madonna ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

get into the groove


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't Disturb This Groove


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

Do not disturb.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 27, 2008)

No Solicitations


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 27, 2008)

The Dog days of Summer


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

The Boys of Summer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Boys are Back in town


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Jailbreak.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

Phil Lynott is my hero -pours 40-


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Know whatcha mean. Him with John Sykes. Awesome.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 27, 2008)

Phenominal Woman


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

You bet your ass she is


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Knight in shining armour.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 27, 2008)

I am the man of La Mancha... my dream is impossible! 

View attachment title-vulgar.jpg


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Attacking windmills is better than nothing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 28, 2008)

This is as good as it gets.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

It's like you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

Interesting... So you got your words lying right there in your mouth? How do you eat with a mouth full of words? :huh:


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Demosthenes declaimed with his mouth full of pebbles. Cereal's good.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch YUM!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 28, 2008)

General Mills, Post, Quaker...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Quakertown PA


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

Dudes in funny hats going medieval on your ass, Quaker style.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Funny hats on NYE


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

*BILL NYE the Science Guy*​


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

Speed walker


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

Snickers - Mr. T. - Speed Walker commercial

and the commercial for good measure lol

http://splendad.com/ads/show/2543-Snickers-Mr-T-Speed-Walker

( i think im doing this game right...dont shoot me if im not, just tried to figure it out from past postings)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

*Galaxy*
_Milky Way_ ​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyone for a Klondike bar??


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

A gold bar? :blink: :bounce:


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

Golden Grahams cereal :eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Billy Graham


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

graham cracker.


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 28, 2008)

"Polly wanna cracker?"


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

Squeal like a piggy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

This little piggy went to the market


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Flea Market


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Gir! RIDE THE PIG!!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 28, 2008)

But, invader's blood marches through my veins like giant radioactive rubber pants! The pants command me. Do not ignore my veins!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 29, 2008)

I want to be a mongoose. Can I be a mongoose dog?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Who Let the Dogs Out?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 29, 2008)

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

the lion sheeps tonight... :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

*C S Lewis*
_Author_​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *C S Lewis*
> _Author_​


J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 29, 2008)

Po-tay-toes

boil em
mash em
stick em in a stew


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

There are so many more ways to treat a tater...


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 29, 2008)

Tater Head McGillicutty had the biggest web toes I ever did saw.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

I heard about this octopus who loves Mr. Potatohead... 

View attachment octopus.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Octopus's Garden in the shade


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 29, 2008)

The Beatles Rock And Don't Let Anybody Tell You Any Different, Mmkay?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

John Lennon


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Paul McCartney


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

*Jesse McCartney*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

_Right Where You Want Me _


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Do You Wanna Dance?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Shall we rhumba?


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 30, 2008)

rhombus (sp?) from geometry class


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

I hear a rumbling noise coming from outside right now. We've a storm blowing in from the South.

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Stormy Weather -Etta James


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

Wasn't that for an other thread?


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Embroidery Thread


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 31, 2008)

Embroidered pillowcases and tablecloths


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

patchwork quilt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

*Quilting Bee*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 31, 2008)

Spelling Bee


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 31, 2008)

Bee Kind, rewind


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Akeelah and the Bee


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

To bee or not to bee


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ready or not


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

*Hide and Seek*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Seek and Find


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 31, 2008)

Finder's Keepers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 31, 2008)

Keeper of the Stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

Star Wars


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

World of Warcraft


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 1, 2008)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hexorious as a Furlborg*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Furbabies!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

Snowbabies


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 1, 2008)

Sickeningly sweet.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Fudge ripple


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Sweet tooth.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 1, 2008)

That's enough for a couple of sweet teeth, I'd say...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Dental Assistant


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

Better?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Mishty (Sep 1, 2008)

I like _my_ doctor...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there a Doctor in the House?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

Doctor doctor...give me the news, I got a bad case of lovin' you!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 1, 2008)

"Just a spoonful of sugar makes the medicine go down."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

*Julie Andrews as Mary Poppins (1964)*​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 2, 2008)

View attachment images.jpeg

Great air travel option!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

*Wilbur and Orville Wright*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Orville Redenbacher Popcorn


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Microwave popcorn:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Popcorn popper


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Caramel Popcorn


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Popcorn by Hot Butter


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot fun in the summertime


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

like ice in the sunshine...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm Walking on Sunshine...Woahhhhhohhhh


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Katrina & the Waves


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Walking On Sunshine. Damn it, I'm feeling all chipper now.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 2, 2008)

^^you're welcome! 

Chip & Dale


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

Alvin, Simon, Theodore


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh great, here it comes 

Go ahead, you know you wanna.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dave Seville


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahahahahaha! You missed your chance babe! Sucks to be you.


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Alvin!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Witch Doctor


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Doctor Who.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Who are you?


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Existentialism or Pete Townshend.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Seriously hella smart, I'm gonna make a poop sculpture now, durrr


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Yay, poop sculptures.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 2, 2008)

Dirty Sanchez


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Inigo Montoya.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Get Smart ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

*The Smart Car*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

cars of the future


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

George Jetson's car


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Fred Flintstone's car...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

back to the Stoneage


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

"Well, we're big rock singer, we got golden fingers 
and we're loved everything we go [ that sounds like us ] 
we sing about beauty and we sing about truth 
at ten thousand dollars a show [ right ] 
we take all kind of pills, that give us all kind of thrills 
but the thrill we've never known, 
its the thrill that'll getcha 
when you get your picture on the cover of the rolling stone 

CHORUS: 

Rolling stone 
wanna see my picture on the cover 
wanna buy five copies for my mother [ yeah ] 
wanna see my smiling face 
on the cover of the rolling stone [ thats a very very good idea ] "

~"The Cover of the Rolling Stone" - Dr. Hook


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Captain Hook


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2008)

Captain Crunch (hey, it's breakfast time here - giggle)


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 4, 2008)

The roof of your mouth getting all obliterated into a stringy mess.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Silly String


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

*Silly String Rifle*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Rifle Range


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

Home, home on the range....


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 4, 2008)

Red Ryder Carbine Action 200-Shot, Range Model Air Rifle


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 4, 2008)

you'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 4, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Red Ryder Carbine Action 200-Shot, Range Model Air Rifle



Huh?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Confusion is a state of mind


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

Welcome to the land of confusion.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Follow the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Follow the Yellow Brick Road





"When are you gonna come down 
When are you going to land 
I should have stayed on the farm 
I should have listened to my old man 

You know you can't hold me forever 
I didn't sign up with you 
I'm not a present for your friends to open 
This boy's too young to be singing the blues 

So goodbye yellow brick road 
Where the dogs of society howl 
You can't plant me in your penthouse 
I'm going back to my plough 

Back to the howling old owl in the woods 
Hunting the horny back toad 
Oh I've finally decided my future lies 
Beyond the yellow brick road..."

"Goodbye Yellow Brick Road" - Elton John


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

You say yes, I say no.
You say stop and I say go go go, oh no.
You say goodbye and I say hello
Hello hello
I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello
Hello hello
I don't know why you say goodbye, I say hello.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

*Hello Kittifying*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kitty White


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Kitty Hawk N.C. where the Wright brothers first flew.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dare County


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

dare you ?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

I double dog dare you


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Double Dutch Bus


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

Double Dutch Chocolate:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 5, 2008)

Double Dutch Jumprope


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dutch Wonderland


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

De Efteling?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Kaatsheuvel


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

Meow ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

Purina Cat Mix


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 5, 2008)

Meow mix. Meow, meow, meow...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

*Cabaret Vixen Meow Meow *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Josephine Baker


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Baker Street


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Westminster, London


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

Westminster Abbey


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Abbey Road


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2008)

The Road movies with Bing Crosby and Bob Hope.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Crosby, Stills, & Nash


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

Singing in perfect harmony


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Singing in the Rain


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2008)

Splish splash I was taking a bath...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bobby Darin


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

charles darwin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Theory of Evolution


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Conspiracy Theory


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

*Splinter Cell Chaos Theory *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 7, 2008)

Murphy's Law


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

**Good Day, Mates!!


if anything can go wrong, it will


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

I can do anything you can do better!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds interesting... what should it mean...

That "I" can do better than "you" 

or

That "you" can do better that "I"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bewilderment


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

Bewitched!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 7, 2008)

The theme song from Bewitched actually had lyrics!

Bewitched, bewitched, you've got me in your spell.
Bewitched, bewitched, you know your craft so well.
Before I knew what you were doing I looked in your eyes.
That brand of woo that you've been brew-in' took me by surprise.


You witch, you witch, one thing that's for sure,
That stuff you pitch - just hasn't got a cure.
My heart was under lock and key - but somehow it got unhitched.
I never thought my heart could be had.
But now I'm caught and I'm kinda glad to be--
Bewitched. Bewitched-witched.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

I've put a spell on you...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 7, 2008)

"I told the witch doctor I was in love with you.
My friend the witch doctor, he told me what to do...."


----------



## washburn (Sep 7, 2008)

"I'll get you!! And your little dog too!!!"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 8, 2008)

"Ding, dong the Witch is dead,
Which old Witch..
The Wicked Witch.
Ding, dong the Wicked Witch is dead."


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

Dune, the golden path. (follow the yellow brick road)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Spice, anyone?


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

taco flavored kisses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hugs and Kisses*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 8, 2008)

Good times.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

*JJ
Jimmie Walker  *
_*(Kid Dynomite!)*_​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Stand-Up Comedian


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

What if he falls down?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jack and Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water
Jack fell down
and broke his crown
and Jilly came tumbling after


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

Jack and the beanstalk


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 8, 2008)

I heading out to buy some magic beans.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jolly Green Giant


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jolly Green Giant


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 8, 2008)

Jolly Green Giant once, Jolly Green Giant twice, do I hear a third for Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Green Jolly Giant


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 8, 2008)

You're messing up the rotation


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

Sit and Spin ( or rotate if you prefer)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

magic doodle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 8, 2008)

yankee doodle dandy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

stuck a feather in his hat


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

and called it mascarpone


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Macaroni


----------



## washburn (Sep 8, 2008)

....and ketchup


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

Cheese Fries


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Want fries with that?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Double Cheeseburger, onion rings and a large orange drink!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

Two all beef patties,
Special sauce,
Lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions
on a seasame bun!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 9, 2008)

Fun with BBWs


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 9, 2008)

wiggle and jiggle


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 9, 2008)

Then no FA would need a TV.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

This is Chris T. Wolf from FATV2, reporting from the annual eating contest...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

And the winner is.....!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hotel reservations


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 9, 2008)

Reserving judgment


----------



## washburn (Sep 9, 2008)

T1000.....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 9, 2008)

10,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## washburn (Sep 9, 2008)

aquaman.....


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 9, 2008)

Harvey Birdman...Attorney at Law


----------



## washburn (Sep 9, 2008)

Chuck Norris in Delta Force
"Chuck Norris is the only man in existence that can ingest 100 pounds of metal and synthetic material and shit out a total gym" ~ Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlie Brown


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 9, 2008)

"It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown!" (you all know I have a thing for pumpkins...right?)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 9, 2008)

"I got a rock."


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

Third rock from the sun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

*Sun Tea*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tea for two, two for tea.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

*White Roses Chintz Bone China Tea set*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Tetley Tea leaves


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

It's tea time!


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

Nobody Expects The Spanish Inquisition!!! Bring Out.... The Comfy Chair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Boston Tea Party


----------



## washburn (Sep 10, 2008)

Boston singing satanic backwards lyrics from "Little Nicky"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

*Nicky Katt *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Break me off a piece of that Kit Kat bar


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

*the world stops for a moment*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

stop a speeding bullet


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

Faster than a speeding bullet
More powerful than a locomotive
Able to jump tall buildings in a single bound
look up in the air
it's a bird, it's a plane
It's SUPERMAN!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

Comic book heroes


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 11, 2008)

Everyday heroes - remember the heroes of 9-11


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

a tragedy that shook the nation


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

not only the nation...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

World wide


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

*Eyes Wide Shut*​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 11, 2008)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Stellar cruise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

*Cruise Ship*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Shipwreck.


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

The Swiss Family Robinson.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 11, 2008)

Robinson Crusoe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Gilligan's Island


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 11, 2008)

Gilligan's Island, also a story about castaways.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 11, 2008)

The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

Burt Lancaster


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 11, 2008)

Hunka Hunka Burnin' LOVE!! YUM!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

The Hit Crew


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

The A Team


(don't ask...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

B. A. Baracus


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2008)

B. A. D.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

Jim Croce

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Jiminy Cricket


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2008)

Peter Pan, , ,


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

*Pan *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

A woodnymph...


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

Fairies and Brownies


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 12, 2008)

I got kicked out of the cub scouts for eating a brownie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

*Brownie Girl Scouts*
_Did they accuse you of Canibalizm?_​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 12, 2008)

S'mores, , 

View attachment smores.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

Sta Puffed Mallow man


arggghhhhhhhhh 

View attachment stapuff.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey ya'll...prepare yourself for the rubberband....man....


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 12, 2008)

The Spinners kick ass.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

I always wanted to be a 'spinner'


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

the Four Tops


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Spinning Wheel, got to go 'round!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

*Merry Go Round*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Carousel horses


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

Horse and carriage


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

"Love and marriage, love and marriage,
Go together like a horse and carriage."


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

Amish country


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

The simple life.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2008)

g'nite JOHN BOY 

View attachment waltons.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Little house On the Prairie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Prairie Dogs


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

**Hi ya! Chikie 


Dog days of Summer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

*Hot Diggity Dog!*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

:kiss2: Maria!

Summertime summertime, sum sum summertime...Summertime summertime, sum sum summertime....Summertime summertime, sum sum summertime ooohhhhhh.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Lemonade


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold Hearted Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Cold feet, warm hearts


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

^^Stinky feet, no sweetheart!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hearts A Fire


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 14, 2008)

Valentines Day 

View attachment vdY.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 14, 2008)

One day at a time


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Dancing the Two Step


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 14, 2008)

The Green Apple Two Step and The Turkey Trots


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 14, 2008)

Immodeum AD!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

gastrointestinal virus


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

*Stomach Ache*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sexy Stomachs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Belly dancers...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hula dancers!


~Punkin


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

SURFING ELVISSSSSS


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 15, 2008)

Elvis needs boats, Elvis needs boats, Elvis Elvis Elvis needs boats.


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

watch it kitty, that's how the king kicked the bucket!!



​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 15, 2008)

You know what sucks? When you gotta use the toilet and the cat is in there. You panic, and then shit in the litter box. Then all your guests are all like "do you own a fucking mountain lion or something? And why on earth do you feed your cat corn"?


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> You know what sucks? When you gotta use the toilet and the cat is in there. You panic, and then shit in the litter box. Then all your guests are all like "do you own a fucking mountain lion or something? And why on earth do you feed your cat corn"?



OMFG ROFLMFAO!!!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 15, 2008)

How 'bout those Cubs?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tiger Cubs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

the three bears 

View attachment The_Three_Bears_-_Project_Gutenberg_etext_19993.jpg


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Baba Yaga.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

Baba Reilly........... 

View attachment who.jpg


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 15, 2008)

Somebody missed the O', it's definitely the person who posted right above me, and not the one who posted right above that person.


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Dot all i's and cross all t's.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 15, 2008)

Except Mr. T, don't ever cross Mr. T, or you're in for a world of hurt, sucka.


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 16, 2008)

The Mohawk.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hawkeye...


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 16, 2008)

Hawkeye Pierce of M*A*S*H


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

do the mashed potato, do the twist........lalalalala NAME THAT SONG


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

*The Puppy Song*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww cute pets time 

View attachment PUMPKIN1.03.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 16, 2008)

Awww...big orange cat = pumpkins = Autumn. (That's how my mind is working this morning. By the way - love the refrigerator decorations too!)


~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Autumn's got nice colors...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww...big orange cat = pumpkins = Autumn. (That's how my mind is working this morning. By the way - love the refrigerator decorations too!)
> 
> 
> ~Punkin



*(((PUNKIN))) 10 points...that's my puddy tats name HAHAHAAH......and yes I am a fridge magnet junky and that big furry buddy is nudging my elbow as i type for MORE ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

a rainbow of beauty 

View attachment newengland_fallcolors1.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Car ride through Vermont


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

ahhhhhhh i was just there.......and then on to BANGOR MAINE and BAR HARBOR


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Bar - B - Q


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

Bar-B-Q potato chips.:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

didn't i just do the mashed potato and then the twist...and say name this tune? ololololol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dancing merrily about


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

merrily we row along, row along, row along.......merrily we row along..........


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Row row row your boat


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

up a creek with no paddle


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Speedboat....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

ocean liner


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Mississippi Riverboat


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Motorboating


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

bosshoss ; 

View attachment BossHoss.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

viva las vegas . 

View attachment lasvegas.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

*Elvis The Pelvis*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

helllllllllz ya............Jerry Lew Lewis......great ballz of fire 

View attachment jerrylee.jpg


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Kissin' cousins


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

Chocolate Kisses:eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hershey's kisses.....near me in bawlmer 

View attachment kiss.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

*BAWLMER'S BEST HON CONTEST*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

The Wire seriously kicks ass.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

:huh: 

...

:blink:

...

:huh:

...

...

...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

It's a tv show that takes place in Baltimore. It's a cop show, but it gives equal time to the criminals side of the story. I highly recommend it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Bad boys, bad boys
Whatcha gonna do when they come for you


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

Reality T.V. Cop shows.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 17, 2008)

Tasering a perp is never not funny


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

double negations...


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 17, 2008)

We don't need no education.
We don't need no thought control.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

The Wall


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

Berlin ,/


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

The Great Wall of China


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

Genghis Khan


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 18, 2008)

The Wrath of Khan


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Chaka Khan


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 18, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> Chaka Khan




BIG Hair! 

~Punkin


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 18, 2008)

KKKHHHHAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hairstyles of the 60's


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bouffants , 

View attachment bouffants.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hairspray :x


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

John Waters 

View attachment john waters.jpg


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

film maker


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Cecil B. Demented


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

home maker


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Home is where the heart is


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

home, home on the range, where the deer and antelope play


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Forrest Ranger


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

sequoia trees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

*Sequoia Cactus*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Cactus juice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Cactus Flower


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2008)

Flower children of the 60's


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

*Barrelhead Cactus*​


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 18, 2008)

Snoopy's older brother.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

*Spike*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Spike TV ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

TV Land of the Giants


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Planet of the apes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

Solar System


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

Solar Eclipse


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

Uranus , 

View attachment uranus-full-size.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

"Space...the final frontier..."


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

KKKHHHHAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Again? It gest kinda boring, Captain.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

ho hum . .


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

par for his course


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

golf par .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just an average (par) day around here.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

gorgeous fall day here


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Autumn colors


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Indian summer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Bury My Heat at Wounded Knee


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

I Left My Heart In San Fransisco


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rice-a-roni the San Fancisco Treat


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

Jerry Rice, the real San Francisco treat


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Rice Krispies Treats :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

Snap... Crackle.... Pop


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 19, 2008)

Pop Goes the Weasel


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Pop N Fresh Doughboy


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 19, 2008)

I just love that you're so big and beefy


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

*giggles* Summer sausage.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

grilling on a nice nite


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Nighthawk...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

Owls .


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 19, 2008)

Nocturnal.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

Veronica + Betty


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

comic strip


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

Zippy the pinhead


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

pincushion


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

shooting heroin


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Needing intervention


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

12 step recovery program


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

12 days of christmas


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Santa Claus


----------



## washburn (Sep 19, 2008)

Carl Philipp Gottlieb von Clausewitz


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Major-General


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

M.a.s.h.......


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Loretta Swit


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hot Lips! 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Lipstick Jungle


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bloomingdales


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 20, 2008)

Bloomers

(need more letters)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Late Bloomer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bloomer Club Cigars*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

bloopers...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

A blooper from super mario bros...

Mario


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

*The Hartsoe Bros. Ride Again*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

We goin' for da ride now boss?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

Born In The USA


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

I was born in Wash. D.C.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

Baltimore, MD represent


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 20, 2008)

Down in da balti


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Down Under


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

Koala Bears come from a land down under and their really cute.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Uh, SAS, that's "they're" so cute!

Oops...wrong thread!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Uh, SAS, that's "they're" so cute!
> 
> Oops...wrong thread!!



Ahhhh my bad , YOU"RE correct THEY"RE so cute, and I"M embarrassed.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm blushing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

The Blushing Bride


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

runaway bride


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

Here comes the Bride! Bobby Sherman!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

Princess Bride


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 20, 2008)

"You rush a Miracle Man, you get rotten miracles."


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> "You rush a Miracle Man, you get rotten miracles."



"Inconceivable!"
"You say that so often...I do not think you know what it means."


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

who's on first?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

what's on second


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

Where are the thirds?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

_I Don't Know _is on Third


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

rocketed into the fourth dimension


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

the sixth sense


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

7th Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

King Henry VIII


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

eight o'clock coffee


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

One O'clock
Two O'clock
three o'clock.... Rock


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 21, 2008)

Charlie Brown: "I got a rock."


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

If I had a hammer
I'd hammer in the morning
I'd hammer in the evening
All over this land
I'd hammer out danger
I'd hammer out a warning
I'd hammer out love between my brothers and my sisters
All over this land


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

Linus and his blanket


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

a blanet of fresh fallen snow


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

*Snow Shovel*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Snowblowing heh heh


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

eskimoes and igloos


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

*The North Pole​*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Poland Springs


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Hot Springs Arkansas


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Hot Stuff!


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Hot Chocolate :eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Chocolate sauce - Hiya Swampy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Chocolate mousse


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Hair Mousse


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hair Styling products


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Yep, I'm Stylin'


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

I prefer to wear a casual style of clothes.

~Punkin


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

housecoat, muscle T, boxers, slippers and a bowling ball.....





​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

In the morning


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

...in the evening. Ain't we got fun!"


----------



## washburn (Sep 22, 2008)

burning the midnight oil


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Midnight Runners (Yeah, I know, they're Dexy's...)


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

Road Runners ...




*beep beep!!!*



_
ZOOM_


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 22, 2008)

Beep, Beep by the Playmates

Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep
While riding in my Cadillac
What to my surprise
A little Nash Rambler was following me
About one third my size
The guy musta wanted to pass me up
As he kept on tooting his horn
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

[Slowly]
I pushed my foot down to the floor
To give the guy the shake
But the little Nash Rambler stayed right behind
He still had on his brake
He musta thought his car had more guts
As he kept on tooting his horn (beep beep)
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

[Normal speed]
My car went into passing gear
And we took off with gust (whoosh)
Soon we were going ninety
Musta left him in the dust
When I peeked in the mirror of my car
I couldn't believe my eyes
The little Nash Rambler was right behind
You'd think that guy could fly
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

[Quickly]
Now we were doing a hundred and ten
This certainly was a race
For a Rambler to pass a Caddy
Would be a big disgrace
The guy musta wanted to pass me up
As he kept on tooting his horn (beep beep)
I'll show him that a Cadillac is not a car to scorn
Beep beep beep beep
His horn went beep beep beep

[Very quickly]
Now we're going a hundred twenty
As fast as I can go
The Rambler pulled along side of me
As if we were going slow
The fella rolled down his window
And yelled for me to hear
"Hey buddy how do I get this car outa second gear?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

Laughing, laughing, laughing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

*Laughing Hyena*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Laughter in the rain


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

singing in the rain 

View attachment clockowrk.jpg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Raindrops keep fallin' on my head


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Raindrops keep fallin' on my head



"Rainy day people always seem to know when its time to call.
Rainy day people don't talk, they just listen till they've heard it all.
Rainy day lovers don't lie when they tell ya they've been down like you.
Rainy day people don't mind if you're cryin' a tear or two.
If you get lonely, all you really need is that rainy day love.
Rainy day people all know there's no sorrow they can't rise above.
Rainy day lovers don't love any others, that would not be kind.
Rainy day people all know how it hangs on a piece of mind."

~"Rainy Day People" - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

If you could read my mind, love...what a tale my thoughts would tell....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

*Gordon Lightfoot*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 22, 2008)

As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
with a crew and the captain well seasoned


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Row row row your boat....


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

What shall we do with the drunken sailor?


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Popeye the sailor man


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 22, 2008)

Blow me

down


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

Blow the house down...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

*The Three Little Piggies And The Big Bad Wolf*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 22, 2008)

"Who's afraid of Virginia Wolfe?"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Wolf Man Jack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Jack Sprat could eat no fat..POOR JACK!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

Jack In The Box tacos:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

*wonders what happens if you open the box*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

Pandora's Box?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

coloring outside the lines


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 22, 2008)

George W. Bush's favorite coloring book. He colors all the dinosaurs purple to look like Barney.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

DINO.........from the flintsones


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> DINO.........from the flintsones



Dean Martin's birth name "Dino Paul Crocetti"


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Except of the "paul", it sounds quite italian, doesn't it?

Dino Paolo Crocetti...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

davy crockett 

View attachment davey-crockett-raccoon-hat-002.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Battle Of The Alamo*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Battle of the Hymn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Battle Hymn Of The Republic*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

"I pledge allegiance to the flag 
of the United States of America 
and to the *Republic *for which it stands, 
one nation under God, indivisible, 
with liberty and justice for all."


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

the american flag 

View attachment american-flag-2a.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Lady Justice*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

the statue of LIBERTY 

View attachment Statute of Liberty.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

Symbols of freedom.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Freedom Tower*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 23, 2008)

Freedom fries


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ellis Island


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*New Immigrants*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 23, 2008)

They're stealin' our jjjeerrrrbbbbsssssss

edit - dey took our jerbs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2fGl9587X8


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*What The Heck!?*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Heckle and Jeckle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Two Magpies*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Australian Magpie


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Flying pies? :blink: Incoming!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*Incoming Storm Clouds*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

cumulus clouds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*A Walk In The Clowds*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

ZORRO.........the masked man


----------



## Trouble256 (Sep 23, 2008)

masked lovers


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dracula .


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*
Vlad The Impaler*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

ouch, long bladed sharp swords


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

*The Three Musketeers*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 23, 2008)

YUM 3 Muskeeteers Bar


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oooo, chocolate bars...my favorite subject! :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

i always liked mallo cups more 

View attachment mallo cup.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

*Please Sir, I Want Some More.*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oliver............


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

... Twist?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

7-up .


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

Sierra Mist Free my new favorite drink of the moment:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

*The Moment Of Truth*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

I feel dumber for just even thinking about that show.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

Dunce Caps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

*George Bush*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

George of the Jungle


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, well...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

curious george 

View attachment Curious-George-Plays-on-a-Ball-Print-C10041199.jpeg


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2008)

"Curiosity killed the cat."


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Didn't know that Curiosity is a serial killer... :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Ted Bundy eewwwww


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Ed Gein had quite an unusual wardrobe.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Ed Norton and Ralph Cramden


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

homina homina homina homina way to go there Ralphy boy!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Bang....ZOOM.....to da moon!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

ow. they hit the eye.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Bullseye!!!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Bullsear!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

nose ring.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Cow patty! (LOL!)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow quite a leap, I wanted to say TO THE MOON ALICE..one of these days...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

*Moonies*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

Moonpies! Yum! 

View attachment moonpie.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Moon Shine *hic-up*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

rebel YELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLlll


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - Haaaaww!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hillbillys .


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jethro and Ellie Mae


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Jed and Granny


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Jane Drysdale.....sp?


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 25, 2008)

I reckon I'mma gonna be a double nought agent.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

agent 000, there are new orders for you...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Orders From Headquarters​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Agent 69------maxwell smart......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 25, 2008)

Free Association huh?? ORAL SEX!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 25, 2008)

skeet skeet skeet skeet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

*Well, that made no sense at all....*​


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

'Thank god I'm a country boy


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought you were a cougar... :huh:


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 25, 2008)

Can trannies be cougars?


----------



## washburn (Sep 25, 2008)

"tranniespotting" hahahahahahaha


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 25, 2008)

See Spot. See Spot run. Run Spot, run.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

this spot is safe. 





ka-boom.


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 26, 2008)

"Where's the kaboom? There was supposed to be an earth-shattering kaboom!" -- Marvin the Martian


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

My Favorite Martian


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

* Marvin the Martian *​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 26, 2008)

My plutonium t-39 modulator.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Dark Star - 1


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

The Black Hole


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 26, 2008)

The ultimate garbage disposal.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

"Dump Truck 15, prepare to release your freight."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*Freight Train*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

The Silver Streak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

*The Streaker*​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh yeah they call him the streak
boogity boogity
fastest thing on 2 feet 
boogity boogity


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Let's Boogie!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Boogie nites


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Night Hawk


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ladyhawke (wonderful movie)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 26, 2008)

Lay Lady Lay...


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 26, 2008)

That lady is just asking for a dutch oven


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hopscotch .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Tic tac toe


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

XOX
OXO
OOX

I win.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

hugs and kisses.......................


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

Trisha Yearwood - X's and O's


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have no idea why this made me think of this....
but Christopher Robin from A. A. Milne and Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Honey...lots of Honey....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

*Lays Potato Chips*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

Chips 'n' honey...


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Honey bees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

*The Bees Knees*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

Knee Replacement


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

(old school cheer)

Rah, rah, ree
Kick 'em in the Knee.
Rah, rah, Ras
Kick 'em in the other Knee.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

hip replacement


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2008)

*hip bone's connected to the.... thigh bone..*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Leon Redbone


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

nothin' but skin and bones


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 28, 2008)

Skull and crossbones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

*Jolly Roger*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pirate Ship


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Captain Blackbeard


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Captain Hook


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Captain Crunch so good but it rips the roof of your mouth up LOL:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quaker Cereal


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Oatmeal, good for the heart!


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Oatmeal Raisin cookies :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Raisin Toast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Chocolate Raisins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

what are the dancing things? RAISENETTES?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Claymation


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wallace & Gromit


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Picnic on the moon


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 28, 2008)

Everyone knows the moon is made of cheese!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheddar cheese


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 29, 2008)

Cheese curds :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Curds and Whey


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 29, 2008)

Little Miss Muffet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

*Along came a spider.*​


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

spiders web


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

* Jeff Daniels*​


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 29, 2008)

Dumb and Dumber


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 29, 2008)

Jim Carrey


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

*Lloyd *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 29, 2008)

Reverend Jim


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Slim Jims Beef stick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

*Hickory Farms*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

Swiss Colony Cheddar cheese.:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Sandwiches!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 29, 2008)

Richie! I gots sammiches! YAAAY!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

The Candy Man


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Harlem, Manhattan.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

There is a rose in Spanish Harlem!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ben E. King


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

King Tut


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Steve Martin


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Martin Lawrence is Big Momma... blech!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 30, 2008)

THe Arabian Nights.,..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

*2007*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Rudolf Valentino! :wubu:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 30, 2008)

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer 

View attachment rudolph.jpeg


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hermey the Misfit Elf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

*Will Ferrell *​


----------



## washburn (Sep 30, 2008)

............



​


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

KKKHHHHAAAAANNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

Chaka - chaka khan!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

*Genghis Khan*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Moskau,moskau!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

To Russia With Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

To Sir With Love


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

"I am sick of your foul language, your crude behavior and your sluttish manner"


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 30, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> "I am sick of your foul language, your crude behavior and your sluttish manner"



WELL! I beg your pardon!
Sidney Poitier movies


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sidney, Ohio


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 30, 2008)

Cleveland!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

Steamer!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

pressure cooker


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

high temperature


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

FEVER

Peggy Lee

Never know how much I love you, never know how much I care 
When you put your arms around me, I get a fever that's so hard to bear 
You give me fever - when you kiss me, fever when you hold me tight 
Fever - in the the morning, fever all through the night 


Sun lights up the daytime, moon lights up the night 
I light up when you call my name, and you know I'm gonna treat you right 
You give me fever - when you kiss me, fever when you hold me tight 
Fever - in the the morning, fever all through the night 
Everybody's got the fever, that is something you all know 
Fever isn't such a new thing, fever started long ago 


Romeo loved Juliet, Juliet she felt the same 
When he put his arms around her, he said "Julie baby you're my flame" 
Thou givest fever, when we kisseth, fever with thy flaming youth 
Fever - I'm afire, fever yea I burn forsooth 


Captain Smith and Pocahontas had a very mad affair 
When her Daddy tried to kill him, she said "Daddy-O don't you dare" 
Give me fever - with his kisses, fever when he holds me tight 
Fever - I'm his Missus, Oh daddy won't you treat him right 


Now you've listened to my story, here's the point I have made: 
Chicks were born to give you fever, be it Fahrenheit or Centigrade 
They give you fever - when you kiss them, fever if you live and learn 
Fever - till you sizzle, what a lovely way to burn 
What a lovely way to burn 
What a lovely way to burn


----------



## MetalGirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheesy love songs...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

The mouse takes the cheese


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 30, 2008)

Mouse Hunt (neat movie and the mouse did get the cheese)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

house hunters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

Hunter Green


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

*It isn't easy being green.*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Reptilian...


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

The Geico Gecko


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

So easy even a caveman can do it


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

zoom zoom ...


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 1, 2008)

zoom lens on a camera


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Photography


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

Say Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeese!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

Digital Camera


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

***Hobby***


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hobby Lobby - love that store!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Scrapbooking


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Memory books


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

*Comic Books*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Little Lotta, Archie &Richie Rich


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Richey Rich


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 2, 2008)

I always wondered if Casper was Richie Rich's ghost. They kinda look alike.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

*Twins*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Olsen Twins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Full House​


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Straight flush beats a full house.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Bingo!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 2, 2008)

B-I-N-G-O! And Bingo was his name-o!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

brightly colored ink daubers, smoke filled rooms and folding chairs thats what Bingo was to me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Smoke colored glass


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

steamy windows


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

steamed vegetables


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Ho Ho Ho Green Giant


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

jack and the beanstalk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Jack Klugman


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Quincy, M.E.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Qunicy Massachusetts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Boston Tea Party


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Garden Party with Ricky Nelson


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Ozzie Nelson.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Ozzy Osbourne (betcha didn't see THAT comin'  )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Heavy Metal


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 2, 2008)

Mecury, Hg, 80.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Periodic Table


----------



## washburn (Oct 2, 2008)

My periodic table of elements .​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Fifth Element!


----------



## washburn (Oct 2, 2008)

The Jackson 5


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Osmonds


----------



## washburn (Oct 2, 2008)

The Osbornes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

Marie and Donny


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

*Mormons*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2008)

Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Pillar Of Salt


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Sodom, watch your ass.


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Thrash metal.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

Laughing like you've lost your ever loving mind while thrashing around.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Laughing Cow Cheese


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

*Yummy!*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

wet cow kisses


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 3, 2008)

Cow Tails!


----------



## herin (Oct 3, 2008)

pig tails


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

He Wuvs You...


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

They tolerate you...​




Oh, who am I kidding...They love you.


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

They're coming to get you MetalGirl!






Ahhh, who am I kidding, they're really coming to get you!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

Arggh!!! Not the ferrets!!! Run away!!! Run away!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Go Away Little Girl


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

Shoo, skatt, skeedadle, get lost, byebye


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Camp Skeedattle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Just beat it...beat it!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Michael Jackson


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Pale imitation of the original


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

A lighter shade of pale


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

The Lighter Side Catalog


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

*Albino*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Albino blacksheep


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Albino Colonel Sanders, thats what Spenser Pratt from the MTV series The Hills looks like.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

OMG...lol girlfriend...Spenser for hire....still laughing!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Kentucky Bluegrass Music


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Frankfort, KY


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

Frankfort, Germany


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hot Dogs...


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OMG...lol girlfriend...Spenser for hire....still laughing!!!!



I knew you'd like that one.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Ball Park Franks "they plump when you cook em"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Baseball game


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Seventh Inning Stretch


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Seventh Heaven


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Matt, Mary,Lucy, Simon, Ruthie,Sam&David the kids on Seventh Heaven


----------



## washburn (Oct 4, 2008)

"It's quite possible that I'm your third man girl
But it's a fact that I'm the seventh son" Ball and Biscuit ~ White Stipes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Son of Sam


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

Sam Spade


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 4, 2008)

Samuel Spade's jaw was long and bony, his chin a jutting v under the more flexible v of his mouth.....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

"Get your bony ass outta here"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

Don't Look Ethel!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 4, 2008)

The Streak!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ray Stevens


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

*Don't look Ethel!* 
The Streak!​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

repeat post


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

De-ja-vooooooo


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

cul-de-sac


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

Sacagawea


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

super-cali-frag-ilistic-ex-pe-ali-docious


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

Mary Poppins


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

mary tyler moore


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dick Van Dyke


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Dick Van Dyke



Which brings us back around to the movie "Mary Poppins"!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Full Circle


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 6, 2008)

Circular Thinking


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 6, 2008)

Circle of friends


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Circle Of Life


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

*The Lion King*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Animated Movie


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Animated Movie



Ghost In The Shell


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Japanese cyberpunk manga


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

http://nakama-britannica.animeuknews.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/chi-is-kawaii.jpg

Manga Cat.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Peanut Butter stuck to the roof of your mouth


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Peanut Butter and Fluff Sandwich


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 6, 2008)

Fluffy Marshmellows


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Marshmallow Peeps


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Rice Krispie Marshmallow treats.:eat2:


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 6, 2008)

Snap Crackle Pop rice cakes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quaker Quakes


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

The Quaker Oats Man is just as creepy as the Burger King guy.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Mmm,burgers... *drool*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheese burgers,:eat2: betcha can't eat just one


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 6, 2008)

Evil devil cat from the pits of hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OjPb3WKDx0 (do me a favor, turn your speakers down first)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Evil devil cat from the pits of hell
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OjPb3WKDx0 (do me a favor, turn your speakers down first)



Possessed.








_He's probably p****d at being named 'Burger'._


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

White Castle Burgers


----------



## Kouskous (Oct 6, 2008)

I once ate a White Castle burger from a vending machine. Not a good choice.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Can Of Cola


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Ham. A ham roasted with Coca Cola kicks ass.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

Brown-sugared glazed spiral ham


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

*Elizabeth Taylor*​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 7, 2008)

Queen Elizabeth ....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 7, 2008)

Helen Mirren


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

Calendar Girls


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

Pin up girls of the 40's


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

*Betty Grable*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

World War II era


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2008)

And the "Baby Boom" afterwards.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 8, 2008)

Generation X


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Generation gap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

*Baby Boomers*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 8, 2008)

Baby buggies


----------



## steely (Oct 8, 2008)

Baby Boom with Diane Keaton


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

*Diane Keaton*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Diane Lane (is hawt!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Penny Lane


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Penny Black


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ace of Spades


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Motorhead - Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Motor Mouth


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 9, 2008)

Cory Feldman as "Mouth" in _*The Goonies*_


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey you guys! 

View attachment hey.jpeg


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

_Electric Company_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

*General Electric*​


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thomas Edison


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

Thomas the Train


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

The Little Train That Could


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think I can, I think I can


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 10, 2008)

Monopoly board (electric company is one of the properties)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Boardwalk and Park Place


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Do not pass go,do not collect $200...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

*MR MONOPOLY*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wall Street


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

*A Lot Of Bull*​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 10, 2008)

Washington DC (and for your Canadians Ottawa)


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Macaroni and cheese. Thomas Jefferson.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

cheese strings


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

*Sargento*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Persnickety Place


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Mom's house.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bed and Breakfast


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

eggs and bacon


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

scrambled, poached, or fried


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 11, 2008)

baked......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Twice Baked Potatoes


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 11, 2008)

cheese topping.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesey Cauliflower Casserole :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Cornbread casserole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

Cornbread Casserole 

3 Cornbread Mixes ( Jiffy or store brand works)
3 Eggs
1 1/4 cups Milk
1 can Creamed Corn
1 can Regular Corm
1 1/2 lb ground Beef
1 glove garlic
1/2 onion
1 Taco Seasonings pouch ( to taste)
1/2 bag shredded cheddar cheese ( can substitute mexican or taco blend)


Brown beef with onion and garlic. Add Taco seasoning.


In a bowl- Mix cornbread with milk, eggs, and corn. Add beef mixture and the cheese ( save about a handful to throw on top the last 10 min of cook time).


Pour into greased casserole dish. Bake at 350 until firm in middle, about 45 min to 1 hr.


If freezing, under cook about 15 min and cool. I freeze mine using a foodsaver but a ziploc will work. To reheat, thaw first-unwrap and place casserole in oven on 350. Should be, at most, 30 minutes to heat through.


I have also poured a small can of creamed corn over the top in the last 10 min instead of cheese- If you are ending up with dry casserole( happens with some cornbread mixes), this little trick works.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Cornbread Casserole
> 
> 3 Cornbread Mixes ( Jiffy or store brand works)
> 3 Eggs
> ...



Sounds like a good recipe


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

Home made recipies


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 11, 2008)

home made bread smell when you walk in the door...nice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

walking in the rain


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Singing in the Snow


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

snow flakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Frosty the Snowman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

...Jack Frost nipipng at your nose....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Jack Frost Ski Resort


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 11, 2008)

broken leg


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

broken wing


----------



## dragorat (Oct 11, 2008)

*Mister Mister!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Mister Softee


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2008)

Soft serve ice cream


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 12, 2008)

Foster's Freeze double dipped cones


----------



## dragorat (Oct 12, 2008)

*Mister Freeze*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

Mister Postman


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 12, 2008)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lana Turner


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 12, 2008)

spatula (pancake turner )


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Banana Berry Pancakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

*Not Just ANY Old Pancakes*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 12, 2008)

The Old Woman in the Shoe


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

had so many children she didn't know what to do


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nursery Rhymes


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 13, 2008)

beautiful plants in my garden


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

Home grown tomatoes:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

*Killer Tomatoes*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

Cherry Tomatoes


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

Cherry Pie with a crumb topping.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

Delicious Dessert!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

Skip and Flip


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

SKip to my lou, my darling!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 13, 2008)

Jump rope!


----------



## steely (Oct 13, 2008)

How high???


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rocky Mountain High!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 14, 2008)

Colorado!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Rafting...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 14, 2008)

white water


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pink sand .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 14, 2008)

sandcastles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

*Sand Blasters: The Extreme Sand Sculpture Contest 2007 *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sky Castles, Ocho Rios Hotel


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Hotel California


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

The Golden State


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 14, 2008)

battlegrounds


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

groundhog.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

February 2


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

Room 222


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

American History


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

historic buildings


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

Hauntings......


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 14, 2008)

Boooooooo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

Halloween Fright Night


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2008)

Michael Jackson's "Thriller"


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

plastic surgery


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Tummy Tuck


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Preston Tucker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

*Tucker Exhaust*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

exhausted = insomnia


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sleep disorders


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

disorderly conduct


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

postal conductor


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

train engine


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thomas the Tank


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Thomas' English muffins


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Thomas Alva Edison


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 15, 2008)

Edison Machine Works


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 15, 2008)

sewing machine.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

Singer sewing machines


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

mechanical sewing machine


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

mechanical engineer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

Building Something​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Bob the builder


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 16, 2008)

"What About Bob?"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

* Bob Wiley aka Bill Murray*​


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

Groundhog Day


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 16, 2008)

------Wild Hogs------(film)


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

John Travolta 

View attachment wild hogs.jpeg


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Vinnie Barbarino :smitten:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ground hogs? :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

Pigs in a blanket.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

*Cold Guinee  Pigs*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 16, 2008)

Rodents!!!! (Sorry Grandi...but I can't stand 'em!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

rodent's Revenge


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 16, 2008)

Ben (the movie)


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 17, 2008)

Ben Sherman shirts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

*London Shopping*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Mall of America


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Minnesota


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

Minnesota Fats


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Fats Domino


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 17, 2008)

Domino's Pizza


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

*Pepparoni*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sausage and Peppers


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

sausage casserole


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beef stroganoff casserole


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

beef curry


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

rosemary and thyme


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 18, 2008)

parsley, sage...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

parsley potatoes


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 18, 2008)

potatoes au gratin


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 18, 2008)

Pizza Hut ----


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Pizza the Hut


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 18, 2008)

Jabba the Hutt (star wars)


----------



## dragorat (Oct 18, 2008)

*DOWN,SET,HUT,HUT,HUT!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Football players


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Sleeping in front of the TV


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

*Baby Sitter TV*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 18, 2008)

_Don't Tell Mom, the Babysitter's Dead_


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

*Robin Williams*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

William Tell


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> William Tell



Archery (space filler)


----------



## dragorat (Oct 18, 2008)

*Cupid!!!!!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Love Potion #9


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

3 strikes and you're OUT!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Down and Out


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Down & Dirty


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Dancing in the dark


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Dark Shadows


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Barnabas Collins


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Quentin Collins :wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

*Collinwood*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Collingswood, NJ


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

My favorite Jersey export ThikJerseychik  shes HAWT


----------



## dragorat (Oct 19, 2008)

*New Jersey Nets*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

I love to wear Jersey T-Shirts!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> My favorite Jersey export ThikJerseychik  shes HAWT



WOW! Thanks for the shout out, g/f!!! :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Geoffrey Bean Shirts


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

Green beans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

*Yo Ho Ho, Green Green Giant *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 19, 2008)

kinky sex...I don't know...it just came to me...a truly free association thing, you know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

...possibly yes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

please check "Yes" or "No"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maybe? "shrugs"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

The possibilities are endless


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

The Neverending Story


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fantasy novels


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 20, 2008)

Shooting an arrow through an apple


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

apple pie:wubu:


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 20, 2008)

Apple and Rhubarb Crumble yum...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

crumb cake


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 20, 2008)

Fairy Cakes with buttercream...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Peter pan and tinklebell


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tinkerbell Cosmetics


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wash off nail polish


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

*Manicure*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 20, 2008)

Artificial nails..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

*Over Extended*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Extensions by the mile


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Thee mile high club


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Club sandwich


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

The Sandwich Club


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Reverse the verse


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Esre veht se rever?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

play on words


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

puzzles and word games


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 20, 2008)

crossword puzzles


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 20, 2008)

crossbow--wtf?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Robin Hood and his merry men


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Men in Tights


----------



## dragorat (Oct 20, 2008)

*TIGHT TIGHTS!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Short Shorts


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Long sleeves


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Bun Huggers


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

Remember when leg warmers were "in"?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Roller derby


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

Olivia Newton-John and Gene Kelly on roller skates in the movie "Xanadu".


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

im thinking...weirdness


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 21, 2008)

forty miles of bad road (duane Eddy)


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2008)

flat tires and damaged suspension


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 21, 2008)

Four SSBBWs squashed in a VW Beetle lol.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Discontinued car manufactured


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

*1960's Volkswagen Karmann-Ghia *​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2008)

"Ah, the bear in his natural habitat...an Edsel!" 

View attachment the muppets edsel.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

*1956 Ford Edsel*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool Classic cars


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

1964 Chevrolet Corvette


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 1964 Chevrolet Corvette



REALLY REALLY cool classic cars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

*The Oldest Classic Car In The World that still runs,
Steve McQueen's 1963 Ferrari.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have seen classic cars from the 50's that still run


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

I've seen classic cars from the 1920s still running.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I can't run but I do love classic cars, they get my motor running.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Zoom Zoom ....


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Zoom was a PBS children's show in the 70's.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember that show too


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 22, 2008)

Bozo the Clown


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

Red Skelton


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Dr. Kildare


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 22, 2008)

Paging...Dr. Howard, Dr. Fine, Dr Howard, The three stooges.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Comedians


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 22, 2008)

Laurel and Hardy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Way Out West


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 22, 2008)

The blue ridge mountains of virginia...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Virginia is for Lovers :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

I always wanted to honeymoon in The Pocanoes in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I've seen classic cars from the 1920s still running.



*With the origional motors?????*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Sure. Why shouldn't they?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

*Pocono Mountains *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Jack Mountain Resort


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

jack-in-the-box


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

* Fast Food Restaurant*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Clowns & Thieves...


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

Ronald McDonald and the Hamburgler


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 22, 2008)

McDonald Carey (RIP)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

soap opera stars


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

All My Children
General Hospital
One Life to Live


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 23, 2008)

rescue 911 (william shatner)


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 23, 2008)

Boston Legal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

*William Shatner*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Star Trek ..


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 23, 2008)

Trouble with tribbles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

*Cute Furry Balls Of Fluff*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

Fluffernutter sandwiches


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

peanut butter & jelly crackers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

Peanut butter and banana sandwiches:eat2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

Bananas Foster


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

The Banana splits show Bingo, Fleagle, Drooper and Snorkie remember them?
One banana two banana three banana four
four bananas make a bunch and so do may more
flippin like a pancake poppin like a cork
Fleagle Bingo Drooper and Snork
La la la la la la la 
La la la la la la la


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

blueberry pancakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Pancake Day


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pumpkin Pancakes


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2008)

Potato Pancakes


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

Rooty Tooty Fresh and Fruity


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Boot Scootin' Boogie


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Boogie woogie bugle boy of company B!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Boogie woogie bugle boy of company B!



Revelee!......


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 24, 2008)

Wakey wakey..Rise and Shine !!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)

squidgemonster said:


> Wakey wakey..Rise and Shine !!



Goooooooood Morning Vietnam!


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 24, 2008)

Miss Saigon.......


----------



## dragorat (Oct 24, 2008)

*Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahsoooooooooooooooooooooooo!
*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

*Geisha*​


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

*GEISHA Dancers*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

performance


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

Memoirs of a Geisha


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Arthur Golden


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

The Golden State!!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Silence is Golden!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

Golden Delicious Apples:eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hot, spiced Apple Cider!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

*Cinnamon Stix*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 24, 2008)

Styx the band


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 24, 2008)

The River Styx


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Just Around the River Bend


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

River Phoenix RIP


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Arizona Cardinals


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Rock, AZ....wonderful place!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Rock Casino


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bedrock, home of the Flintstones.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yabba Dabba Do :bounce:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2008)

Wiiiiilllllmmmmmaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Chaaaaarrrrrge IT!


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 25, 2008)

American express...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't leave home without it!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Home sweet home - hiya girlfriend :wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Famous Guitar riff


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yellowhammer State


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

If I had a hammer....

Hiya MyMaria!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

**HI ya chikie! **


The Carpenters


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Family singing groups


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 25, 2008)

The Osmonds


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Donny and Marie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

*Going Grey but still Going Strong*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Marie Osmond's Dolls


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

China Dolls.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

*Thai Singers*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2008)

Thai food...yuck...it smells like B.O. to me!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Thai food is the BOMB! Where you been eating????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Who, what, when, where?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Confusion.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Read between the lines


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Reading Rainbow


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

Lavar Burton ( I really like that show!)


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

Roots!!! A fantastic mini-series.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Valerian Root


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 26, 2008)

the Henry Root diaries.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 26, 2008)

Root vegetables


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Money is the root of all evil!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

*Root Beer Float*​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 26, 2008)

Whatever FLOATS your boat!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Friendly's Restaurant


----------



## dragorat (Oct 26, 2008)

*Casper the Friendly Ghost*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahem.

















_*BOO!*_


















Thank you. :bow:​


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Scaredy cat,scaredy cat....


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

I ain't afraid of no ghost!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Ghostbusters!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Mythbusters.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Two wild guys with a lot of guts


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

beer bellies


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

Beer - the breakfast of champions!


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Tankard,alcothrash from germany.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

In a stuppor


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Drunkedness


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Stupidness


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dumb and Dumber!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, ugh......


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm, urrr, huh?


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 27, 2008)

Grunt futtock...


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

crash test dummies


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Crash,Bang,Wallop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

*A Hit In The Head*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hit in the head with a baseball bat


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Hit in the head with a baseball bat



Battery


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

9-volt battery


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 9-volt battery




Electricity


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Go fly a kite


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Go fly a kite!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Go fly a kite!



OMG!!!! we said the same thing at the same time!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Diamonds in the Sky


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucy ?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

In the sky with diamonds?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 27, 2008)

Blue Star Sapphire (my favorite stone!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Gemstones....


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Amethysts are my favorite gemstones


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Purple...........


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

... Rain?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Raining Blood by Slayer


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did someone mention rain?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Blue Star Sapphire (my favorite stone!)





sugar and spice said:


> Amethysts are my favorite gemstones



I love Tanzanite


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I love *Tanzanite*



From that word, I get...The Tazmanian Devil!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

The Jersey Devil


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 28, 2008)

Mary Poppins...


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoonful of sugar..........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

*Mary Poppins*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

*My Fair Lady*
Audrey Hepburn​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

UNICEF Goodwill Ambassador


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 28, 2008)

Trick or treating and collecting money for UNICEF back when we were kids.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

1970 something


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

I wasn't born then...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wasn't born yesterday!


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 29, 2008)

Im getting married in the morning (I wish,sigh)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*The Bells Are going to chime!*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bells will ring 
The sun will shine 
(whoa-whoa-whoa) 
I'll be his and 
He'll be mine 
We'll love until 
The end of time 
And we'll never be lonely anymore


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2008)

For Whom the Bell Tolls
by John Donne

No man is an island, 
Entire of itself. 
Each is a piece of the continent, 
A part of the main. 
If a clod be washed away by the sea, 
Europe is the less. 
As well as if a promontory were. 
As well as if a manner of thine own 
Or of thine friend's were. 
Each man's death diminishes me, 
For I am involved in mankind. 
Therefore, send not to know 
For whom the bell tolls, 
It tolls for thee.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

does he love me.... does he love me not

does he love me.... does he love me not


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*Daisy?*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

how does your garden grow?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bicycle Built For Two*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

a two-seater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

*Lumeneo Smera*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

scooter-sized concept car


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

scooter pies:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

"I hate scooter pies..."


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 29, 2008)

Blueberry Pies!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

lemon pie :wubu:


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 30, 2008)

Lemon cheesecake...


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Desert :eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2008)

The Sahara Desert


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sahara, Las Vegas


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

Las Vegas, Nevada


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Elvis Impersonator*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

Fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches were one of Elvis' favorites.:eat2:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 30, 2008)

peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Smuckers Uncrustables*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

Resses Peanut Butter Cups :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Squirel away*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

I must admit that picture's cute but I hate squirrels they scare the crap out of me and I think they are furry tailed rats.


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

Vermin


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

Varmint Hunters


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

*Jack Russel Terrier*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

He's a clown... that Charlie Brown


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 30, 2008)

Rodeo Clowns


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rodeo Drive


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Overpriced fancy stuff


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

South of the Border


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

*Fancy Street Signs*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sesame Street


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

*Oscar*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

"Open sesame!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

abracadabra


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 31, 2008)

Open Sesame


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

I heat up, I can cool down 
You got me spinnin' 
'Round and 'round 
'Round and 'round and 'round it goes 
Where it stops nobody knows 

Every time you call my name 
I heat up like a burnin' flame 
Burnin' flame full of desire 
Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher 

Abra-abra-cadabra 
I want to reach out and grab ya 
Abra-abra-cadabra 
Abracadabra 

You make me hot, you make me sigh 
You make me laugh, you make me cry 
Keep me burnin' for your love 
With the touch of a velvet glove 

Abra-abra-cadabra 
I want to reach out and grab ya 
Abra-abra-cadabra 
Abracadabra 

I feel the magic in your caress 
I feel magic when I touch your dress 
Silk and satin, leather and lace 
Black panties with an angel's face 

I see magic in your eyes 
I hear the magic in your sighs 
Just when I think I'm gonna get away 
I hear those words that you always say 

Abra-abra-cadabra 
I want to reach out and grab ya 
Abra-abra-cadabra 
Abracadabra 

Every time you call my name 
I heat up like a burnin' flame 
Burnin' flame full of desire 
Kiss me baby, let the fire get higher 

I heat up, I can cool down 
My situation goes 'round and 'round 
I heat up, I can cool down 
My situation goes 'round and 'round 
I heat up, I can cool down 
My situation goes 'round and 'round




​


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

former member Boz Scaggs


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

The artist formerly known as Prince.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Prince Albert


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Albert Einstein


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

theory of relativity 
E = mc²


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

It's all relative.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

All in the Family


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Archie Bunker


**Hi Chikie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

Hiya My Maria!!

Army Bunker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

*Hitler's bunker*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 1, 2008)

Battle of Bunker Hill


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

*Declaration Of Independence*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Philadelphia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

Well ah do declaih.... *in her best southern accent*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Philadelphia cream cheese. Yum!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

Cheese Cake


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

"Let them eat cake!"


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a cake walk....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

A walk on the wild side.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Strolling on the Cat Walk


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 2, 2008)

Stray Cat Strut


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

catmandoo - Bob Seger


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

Brian Setzer, Slim Jim Phantom & Lee Rocker - aka The Stray Cats -

Stray Cat Strut


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 2, 2008)

Animal rescue...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Animal Farm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

*George Orwell *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

George Jetson


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

George Mason University


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

George Washington Carver - thank goodness his studies of the goodness of Peanuts made peanut butter popular.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Washington Post


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Post Toasties! :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

breakfast food


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacon, eggs and toast!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Egg McMuffin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Blueberry muffins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

double chocolate muffins


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

Chocolate chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Double Chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Humor


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Morning Vietnam!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

Robin Williams


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

For the love of children


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

"Oh, for the love of Pete!" How many times have we heard that expression!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Makes you wonder who "Pete" is


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

*Pistol Packing Pete*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pistol Pete is the athletics mascot of Oklahoma State University, New Mexico


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 3, 2008)

Roswell, New Mexico! oooeeeooo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Rosey Rosewell


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

A rosey nose? :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Cold and flu season


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

shocking insight


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Shock absorbers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

*Chalky Whites *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Chalk lines


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 3, 2008)

Hop Scotch


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

ScotchGuard


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 3, 2008)

teflon surfaces


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 4, 2008)

Dive! Dive! Dive!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Swimmers race


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rat Race (obligatory extra letters)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ratatouille


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 4, 2008)

Disney pixar....squeak...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

squawk box


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

"Calling all cars, calling all cars..."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Calling Cards


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

*TelePin Online *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm offline. (sometimes)


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 4, 2008)

i am online


----------



## interesting monster (Nov 4, 2008)

on line to vote!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Cast your Vote now!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 4, 2008)

I Voted!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

**HI Chikie 


Electoral Votes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 4, 2008)

Hiya MyMaria - TW!

Did I win??


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on Down!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

The Price Is Right!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bob Barker


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 5, 2008)

Ronnie Barker (late UK comic actor)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ronnie Milsap


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

Blind music artists


----------



## dragorat (Nov 5, 2008)

*Ray Charles*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

*RIP: 
June 10, 2004*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

rhythm and blues singer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

*Instruments of the trade.*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2008)

Instrument of change!!!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Change for a dollar


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Four Quarters.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

change for a quarter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

2 dimes and a nickel


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

small change


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

A penny for your thought


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Pennies From Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heaven Sent


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Heaven Scent perfume


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

White Diamonds


----------



## dragorat (Nov 5, 2008)

*Black Diamond!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

Solitaire Rings


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ring, ring, telephone ring...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Who's calling, please?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

"One, ringy dingy, two ringy dingy"

"How may I, in all humble servitude, be of assistance?" snort

(Ernestine the Operator - SNL)


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily Tomlin!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily of the Valley


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 6, 2008)

Lily of laguna (old song on my Band Organ)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Bandoneon


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jump on the Band wagon


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Too late... It's already gone.

(Yiiiiiikeboom!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 6, 2008)

"Already Gone" by the Eagles


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

Gone to lunch, be right back.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

*Gone to Lunch Race Horse's name*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

It's almost dinner time... :blink:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Nov 6, 2008)

food :eat1:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Eat hearty:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

How about some rice?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 6, 2008)

Fried Rice And Beans!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

Beans, Beans, the magical fruit, the more you eat, the more you toot, the more you toot, the better you feel, so let's have beans for every meal!
Add pinapple and we can have Hawaiian music too!​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 6, 2008)

Forbidden fruit


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Fruit Of The Looms


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

fruit of doom :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> fruit of doom :blink:



Which fruit is the fruit of doom? My guess would be the prune.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Which fruit is the fruit of doom? My guess would be the prune.



Wrinkled skin.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Crinkles and creases


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

Anti-wrinkle cream


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

Vanishing Cream


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Houdini


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 7, 2008)

Appleton, WI was his hometown.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

*KASA Rippers *​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jack The Ripper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

*Whitechapel, East London *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

London Borough of Tower Hamlets


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

London Bridge is falling down


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Big Ben's gone!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ding Dong the witch is dead


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

We're off to see the wizard the wonderful wizard of OZ


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ruby Red Slippers


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Ruby Red Slippers



http://www.diamondvues.com/Ruby Gemstone.jpg

Rubies!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Jewelry Store


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Jewelry Store



Expensive!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

Diamond engagement ring


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Diamond engagement ring



Wedding Bells.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 7, 2008)

The Belle of the Ball


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Belly dancing


----------



## dragorat (Nov 8, 2008)

*Bela Lugosi (I know strange)*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

^^not as strange as some other things stated around here....

The Bell Tower


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Tower Records


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

*The Hunchback Of Notre Dame*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Notre Dame football team


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

*D.J. Fitzpatrick*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Kirk Fitzpatrick


----------



## dragorat (Nov 8, 2008)

*Captain James Tiberius Kirk*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Star Trek ..


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 8, 2008)

"Beam me up Scotty!"


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 8, 2008)

"Damn it, Jim! I'm a doctor, not a....." <fill in the blank>


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Make it so number one.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Kurt Russell :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

3000 Miles to Graceland


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Twenty Flight Rock


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

3rd Rock From the Sun


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

*John Lithgow*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

Born in 1945


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

*Henry Franklin Winkler 
(born October 30, 1945)*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Ben Franklin


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

**Hi Ya Chikie*

Ben and Jerry's:eat1:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

:wubu: Hiya girlie!

Jerry Springer


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 8, 2008)

Springer Spaniel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 8, 2008)

Cocker Spaniel


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

King Charles Cavalier Spaniel


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2008)

Prince Charles


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 9, 2008)

Big ears and bad combovers lol


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 9, 2008)

Alfred E Newman


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

*Mad Magazine*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

Mad Magazine's feature...The Lighter side of.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

*White Crazy Elk Wine*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

White Elk Ranch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

*White Elk*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 10, 2008)

White Christmas..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue moon (also sung by Elvis)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

*1950's Blue Suede Shoes*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

1950s Sock Hop


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Poodle skirts and bobby socks and saddle shoes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hush Puppies*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 10, 2008)

Cornmeal hush puppies


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Cornmeal pancakes or as we call them Corney cakes.:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Corn Bread with honey


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

* Hi Maria *

Honey Comb cereal:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sugar


Post cereals


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Raisin Bran :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

two scoops of raisin


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Cinnamon raisin bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

With creamy vanilla icing :eat2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2008)

cinnamon buns with hot melty icing


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hot crossed buns!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

crossing guard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 11, 2008)

Color Guard


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 11, 2008)

Watercolors


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Paint by numbers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

*Reeves*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

The Joy of Painting


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2008)

The Joy of Cooking


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

recipe box


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2008)

family recipes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret ingredients


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret Sauce


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret Service


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Secret password


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Open sesame!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Sesame seeds


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Two all-beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, on a sesame seed bun!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Onion rings and a large... orange.... drink!!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Funyuns, funyuns, lalala...ooooo, I love funyuns! (I know this isn't the commercial jingle thread, but this just popped into my head!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Frito-Lay ...


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

corn chips


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 12, 2008)

Potato chips


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 12, 2008)

Mr. Potato Head


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Toy Story!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Toys R Us :happy:


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

Where a kid can be a kid!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't be a kidder!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

I kid you not


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

You have _got_ to be kidding me!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

New Kids On The Block


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Donnie Wahlberg


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Mark Walberg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

*Shooter/Bob Lee*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Shooter McGavin the bad guy in the movie Happy Gilmore


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

Happy The Clown


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

Bozo the Clown and the reeeeeally big glasses!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Bozo at the Circus


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 13, 2008)

Send in the clowns.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

A little night music


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 13, 2008)

"Music of the Night"


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Strangers in the Night


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 13, 2008)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 13, 2008)

Las Vegas...


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 13, 2008)

Caesars Palace


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2008)

When in Rome...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

...toss a coin into the Fountain!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

*BHM Roman Gladiator*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

swordsmen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

*The Three Musketeers*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

fluffy chocolate filling


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 13, 2008)

The S.S. Chocolatania.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

*Death By Chocolate*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

White chocolate chip macadamia nut cookies:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

nougat rolled in nuts


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't! Peter Paul Almond Joy's got nuts, Mounds don't.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 14, 2008)

Nut case!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 14, 2008)

Awww, nuts!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Cashews, Almonds, and Peanuts...... oh my!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

*Planters*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm feeling quite nuts... Do you think I fit in here?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

You fit in *Perfectly*!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 14, 2008)

Stepford Wives


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Stepford, Connecticut


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 14, 2008)

Hartford Life! 

Hiya MyMaria!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi ya Chikie! 


Life Insurance


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 14, 2008)

Preimum Saltine Crackers


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Salt Water Taffy


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Chikie and Maria
Salt water fish


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Sugar 


Angel Fish


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Angel No by Yello


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

angel hair pasta


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Spaghettini


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 14, 2008)

Ciao, Bella!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

Mama Celeste Abundanza!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Pinnacle Foods


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 14, 2008)

Pinnacle Golf Balls....FORE!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

19-hole Golf Course


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 15, 2008)

Tiger Woods


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

major golf championships


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Mushroom Golf Course...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 15, 2008)

Mario Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Nintendo ..


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

Game systems


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 15, 2008)

System of a down 


Hiya g/f! :wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Alternative Metal Band


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 15, 2008)

Punk Rockers


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Rockabilly


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 16, 2008)

Billy Fury (Rock n roll star)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fury Furbies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

*My Bot*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

*Joe Pesci*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Gone Fishin'


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Gold Fish crackers


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 16, 2008)

the fish that smile until you bite their heads off...or something like that


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pepperidge Farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Old MacDonald...


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Eeee --eye--eeee--eye- Oooooo.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh No! It's Mister Bill!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Little guy made out of clay


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Claymation


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Clayface...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pruneface and Itchy


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

grumpy ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

*Snow White*​


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Animation .....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

*Magical Disney*​


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

colorful pictures and bold face print underneath .. oh wait ... *wrong thread* :doh: .....ummmm ..... a castle ... yes!

uh purdy-lookin' castle wit' fiyah wurkz!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

*Celebrations!*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fourth of July


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 17, 2008)

Siete de Julio -- San Fermin!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Independence Day


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Aliens...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 18, 2008)

wow that is one big....cartoon


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 18, 2008)

looney tunes cartoons


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bugs Bunny :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

*WARNER BROS STUDIOS*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, Scoob! 'Sup?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

I would've gotten away with it too,if it hadn't have been for you meddling kids!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

*Zoinks!*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Zoinks!*​



Escaping....


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I would've gotten away with it too,if it hadn't have been for you meddling kids!


... And that puppy!


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 18, 2008)

I love Scooby Doo but I hated Scrappy Doo the puppy.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

Scrappy Doo


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 18, 2008)

Doggy Doo Doo....eewwww


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

** Hi Chikie! 


Doggy House


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Doggy Doo Doo....eewwww



Clean Up In Progress.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

*wonders if simultaneous posting will ever get olympic*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

doing things together


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

Jinx! you owe me a coke.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Vanilla Coke ( my favorite) :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

Cherry Coke ( my favorite ) :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cherry Pie!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Cherry Lime pie... anyone?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

unfamiliar flavour...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

Non-Recognizable


----------



## washburn (Nov 20, 2008)

George w bush's foreign policy


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 20, 2008)

Texas village idiot


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Anti-Bush Bumper Sticker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

*Messed up Car Bumper*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2008)

Too much information!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

*Encyclopedia Britannica*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Wikipedia ..


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2008)

The Information Age


----------



## mango (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Internets*


----------



## washburn (Nov 20, 2008)

"Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam"

MONTY PYTHON


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

"A flesh wound it's only a flesh wound" --the knight on Monty Python sketch.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

*The Holy Grail's The Black Knight*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

This one?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

*John Cleese*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Flying Circus


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

Flea Circus


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Circus Maximus


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 20, 2008)

gluteus maximus


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 20, 2008)

sticky buns


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Buns of Steel


----------



## washburn (Nov 20, 2008)

POOOOOWWWWDEEEERRRRRREED TOOOOOAAAAASSSSSST MAAAAANNNNNN!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

Toaster Streudel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pillsbury Doughboy*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Stay Puft...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

*Marshmallow Man*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Michelin Man


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 21, 2008)

marshmallows, chocolate, graham crackers...YUM!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Smores? :huh:


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Smores? :huh:



Yup! Yum! Gooey Goodness!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooey Gooey Sticky Snacks. :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like it tastes better than it's name sounds...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

* Hot Boiled Peanuts and Smoked Mullet Dip *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

:huh: :blink: Erm...


----------



## washburn (Nov 21, 2008)

:doh:.........


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Doesn't look good


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

*Eeeeew!*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

What a mess...


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

I agree...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

*Shampoo*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Gee Your Hair Smells Terrific



Compliment


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Nov 21, 2008)

It's the Hair Bear Bunch!


View attachment Hair_Bear_Bunch.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

Berenstein Bears


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 22, 2008)

The Bare Necessities


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

The Jungle Book


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 22, 2008)

Bronx *Mowgli* 

(Yikes! What a name.)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

*Rudyard Kipling*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

John Ronald Reuel Tolkien 
1892 -1973 ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

*The Lord Of The Rings*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Lord of the Flies


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 22, 2008)

Butterflies


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

Dragonflies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

*Blue Sprite Damselfly*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

Damsel in Distress


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 22, 2008)

Knight in Shining Armor


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 22, 2008)

"My name is Inigo Montoya. You kill' my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

The Runaway Bride


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 23, 2008)

The runaway train went over the hill and she blew 'toot toot'.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tooting Your Own Horn*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 23, 2008)

tooty frooties (delicious uk candies)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## dragorat (Nov 23, 2008)

*Fruit Brute!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Banana Bat!





















:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Banana Boat


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 23, 2008)

Carnival Cruise Lines


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Destination: Bahamas


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

Bahama Mama


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo Mama!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo La Tengo


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yo-Yo (I was never any good with one, but they are fun!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 23, 2008)

walk the dog and other yo yo tricks


----------



## dragorat (Nov 23, 2008)

*Tom Smothers*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

Smothers Brothers


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 23, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *Fruit Brute!*





Timberwolf said:


> Banana Bat!
> 
> 
> :blink:



Enlighten me, please!

Smothers Brothers ===> 

Variety shows from the past!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Enlighten me, please!
> 
> Smothers Brothers ===>
> 
> Variety shows from the past!



The _*Banana Bat *_is a species of bat that is endemic to Mexico. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical dry shrubland. It is threatened by habitat loss.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> Smothers Brothers ===>
> 
> Variety shows from the past!



The Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The _*Banana Bat *_is a species of bat that is endemic to Mexico. Its natural habitat is subtropical or tropical dry shrubland. It is threatened by habitat loss.


Heh. I didn't even know they existed... I just lived the title of this thread to it's fullest - posting what came to my mind reading the post before... Thus the smilies blink: ).


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 24, 2008)

Rock n Roll...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

*Elvis Presley*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

His legend lives on


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Heh. I didn't even know they existed... I just lived the title of this thread to it's fullest - posting what came to my mind reading the post before... Thus the smilies blink: ).



See how smart you are!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2008)

Get Smart - the original Television version


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Wouldn't "Get Smarter" be more appropriate?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Steve Carrell


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

The Daily Show

(Thanks, Mariac! Ya learn something knew every day!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

The Daily Special


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

Potato Leek Soup at Norms


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 24, 2008)

scalloped potatoes:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

tashed motatoes

... :blink:

er...

... :huh:

mashed potatoes?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

*Dance To Mashed Potatoes *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Baked potato with sour cream


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Dinnertime...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

talking white glove


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

White Glove Carwash


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

Helpless Hamburger


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hamburglar


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Shaky? Is that you?


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 25, 2008)

Shake,rattle,and roll...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Vanilla milkshake


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2008)

"I'm All Shookup"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Twenty Flight Rock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

*Rockabilly Eddie Cochran*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2008)

Eddie Munster


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 25, 2008)

Eddie Arnold


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Benedict Arnold


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Arnold Stallone

...

er, no.

...

Silvester Schwarzenegger?

...

nah.

...

Nevermind...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

*Treason*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

None Dare Call It Treason by _John A. Stormer _


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2008)

Fire Storm


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hook & Ladder Fire truck


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 25, 2008)

Chutes and Ladders


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2008)

The Game of Twister


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

Tornados...


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 25, 2008)

the wizard of oz


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Dorothy and Toto


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2008)

"Somewhere Over The Rainbow" is where I'd like to be!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

Judy Garland


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2008)

Decorative holiday garland.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Christmas Trees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

*Pine Garland *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Pine needles


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 26, 2008)

Needles, California


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

San Bernardino County


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

Hotel California


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

The Eagles...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

Fly on the wings of Eagles


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

Magic Carpet Ride


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Ride em cowboy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeeeee-Hawww!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Hee Haw!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Minnie Pearl


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Pearl Drops Tooth Polish


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Crest Whitening Strips


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Strip Tease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Strip Poker


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Royal Flush


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 27, 2008)

Scrubbing Bubbles toilet cleaner  well you said flush....


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Germ free (you knew which type of flush I meant... )


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

disinfectant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

*Lysol*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

Spray Cheese and crackers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

*East Cheesy Kraft*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

arts & crafts


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

crayons and magic markers


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Crayola ......


----------



## washburn (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Watercolor Paints


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

*Grumbacher *
_(These are what I use)_​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 29, 2008)

Sherwin Williams Paint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

*Cover The Earth*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 29, 2008)

Paint the town red


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Why always red? Why not poison green, for a change?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok paint the town Poison Green


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Earth Friendly Green


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2008)

"It's not easy being green." ~Kermit the Frog


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

"Oh Kermie!" (_Miss Piggy)_


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Pigs in space...


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lost in Space


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

2001 - A Space Odysey


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Director Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

The Shining


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

*Astronaut Pigs?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Pigstronauts, er, no, Astropigs... er... :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Polka Pigs in Space


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Pigs In Space from the Muppet's show I loved them.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 30, 2008)

Pigs in a blanket...yum!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ball Park Beef Franks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Frank N. Furter


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Frank Lautenberg


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Frankenstein's monster


----------



## dragorat (Nov 30, 2008)

*Young Frankenstein*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

*Elsa Lanchester*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lanchester Motor Company


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 30, 2008)

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy of Company B


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Soldier Boy


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 1, 2008)

Changing of the guard...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

*Buckingham Palace*​


----------



## dragorat (Dec 1, 2008)

*Lindsay Buckingham*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

A Bucket o' Ham?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bucket of Chicken from Kentucky Fried Chicken! Yum! Yum! :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chicken Strips :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

Extra crispy recipe and cole slaw and tater wedges.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds of the Season


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

The dogs barking version of Jingle Bells:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Hasn't there also been a cats' meow version?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKhJ9IQdWQ8


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Jingle Cats


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VVvKo9OTRY


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Hasn't there also been a cats' meow version?





mariac1966 said:


> Jingle Cats
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VVvKo9OTRY



you and I are thinking along the same lines!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh. Happens sometimes... Great minds think alike, that's what they say in such cases, right?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

The Great Jazz Minds


----------



## washburn (Dec 1, 2008)

musical masturbation


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 2, 2008)

washburn said:


> musical masturbation



Oooooohhhhhhh!!!!! You made me go there! 

Thanks!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Sexual Freedom


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

*Britney *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Snake Charmer


----------



## washburn (Dec 2, 2008)

The Ultimate Cheese


----------



## squidge dumpling (Dec 2, 2008)

cheese straws


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

Sharp cheddar cheese and crackers:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Vermont Cheddar Cheese


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Gouda (cheese)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Locatelli (cheese)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

I see your Locatelli and raise you a Havarti


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Danish Milk Cheese


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheese Danish??


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

Lemon Danish


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 3, 2008)

Lemonade 

12


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Country Time


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

*Willy Nelson*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Old Hippie


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

"If you're going to San Fancisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair..."


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

Hawaiian Leis


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Hula girls... ?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hula Hoops


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Brand Of Crisps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Frito Lay Corn Chips


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

Lays Potato Chips, I confess, I can't eat just one! :eat2:


----------



## washburn (Dec 3, 2008)

"my knife looks like a bananer."




​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Chips and gravy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 4, 2008)

Fish N Chips


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Red Lobster


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

*snap* Yeeowch! :shocked:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

those pinchers _*HuRt *_


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

Do tell... Actually, it hurts when the pincers pinch.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Doberman Pinscher


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

*K9 Guard Dog *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Guardian Angels


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 4, 2008)

Hell's Angels


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hark! The Herald Angels Sing


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

The Herald


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

*Herald of Victory *​


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

horses ......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

*Seven*​


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

ocean waves ......


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Blue Crystal water and pink sand


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

cool green water with amber colored waves and beige sand *sigh*


----------



## Mishty (Dec 5, 2008)

Bright red lobster in creamy yellow butter, and a crisp batch of clam strips...by the beach with "cool green water with amber colored waves and beige sand"


----------



## washburn (Dec 5, 2008)

with a Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

And a Partridge in a pear treeeeeee.


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 5, 2008)

The Partridge Family


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

"I think I love you!"


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Love with an open heart!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

Two Hearts beating as one:batting:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

Muskrat Love...don't ask me why I thought of this...I really couldn't tell ya!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Captain & Tennille


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2008)

Do the jitterbug in Muskrat land...Sorry, it is stuck in my head! Make it stop! Make it stop!

This is my 500th post! Tee hee!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Pack rat...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

The Rat Pack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 6, 2008)

Crime Scene Investigation (CSI is my favorite show)


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

Forensic Pathology.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Kay Scarpetta


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Patricia Cornwell.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Oliver Cromwell


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oliver Twist


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

Twist and Shout!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

_*SHOUT *_- Tears for Fears song


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

Shout it out Shout stain remover


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Twist and Shout!





mariac1966 said:


> _*SHOUT *_- Tears for Fears song


 Exactly what I would have answered... :blink:


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2008)

copycat...not really, Timberwolf, its just what came to mind...free association style!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Love American Style


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 6, 2008)

Old shows...Room 222


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Family Affair


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 7, 2008)

you sly fox!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sanford and Son


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 7, 2008)

Bend it,Bend it ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Bend it!


----------



## washburn (Dec 7, 2008)

get bent...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Water bender


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 7, 2008)

Water colors


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Water works


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Men at Work


----------



## washburn (Dec 7, 2008)

wet ork man


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

Men's Wearhouse


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 8, 2008)

Wharehouse Record Store


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Tower Records


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Guinness Book of World Records


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Disney World


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

*Cinderella's Castle*​


----------



## washburn (Dec 8, 2008)

Transylvania


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Alucard...


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Aluminum Foil


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 8, 2008)

leftovers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Lost and alone... 


:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

*Roonie B. Moonie*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

He mooned me!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

How very rude!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, right?

Hi Tom! Can't sleep?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

I am an insomniac...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Ah, I see... Welcome to the club.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Cool-is there a clubhouse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, we had one, but one of the members went postal after three years without sleep...  :blink:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I join the non-sleepers?Mostly I just act like I'm asleep.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

No prob. :bow:


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks:bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you.... Thank you very much!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Applause! Applause!!! APPLAUSE!!!!!


----------



## dragorat (Dec 9, 2008)

*Standing Ovation*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I can't hear you!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Megaphone announcement


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

*YELLING!*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 9, 2008)

The mouth of the south....


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

The Song Of The South.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Megaphone announcement


Reminds me of Ty Pennington...


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Trading Spaces


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 9, 2008)

decorating in small spaces


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

my shower


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

*Better Homes And Gardens*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Live large in any space...? :blink: If they say so...


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

32x32 inch shower


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Oy. That's not the biggest shower, if you ask me... Could be getting difficult to get in there, for me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

cramped spaces


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Claustrophobia


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually end up with a cramp in that shower.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Arachnophobia


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 10, 2008)

A great movie!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Blockbuster


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Buster Keaton


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Alex Keaton


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

*Michael Keaton *​


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Batman.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Jack Frost


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

*He's Chillin and Killin*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Huhhh, it's quite chilly in here...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Arctic Blast


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Blizzard Entertainment


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

That's Entertainment by The Jam


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Seedless Raspberry jam


----------



## washburn (Dec 10, 2008)

bagels, more notably the word famous bagelwich that is a religious oxy moron, the HAM BAGELWICH.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Word famous or world famous?


----------



## washburn (Dec 11, 2008)

sticky keyboard


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sticky Buns with raisins


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

washburn said:


> sticky keyboard


I see. Isn't it quite annoying to carry your keyboard around all the time?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Postal Carrier


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

*Neither Sun Nor Rain Nor Snow Will Keep Me From My Appointed Rounds*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 11, 2008)

Blame it on the pony express (Johnny Johnson song 1970 ish)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Movie Midnight Express


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Polar Express


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

*Tom Hanks*​


----------



## Mishty (Dec 11, 2008)

Tom Hanks...Yes indeedy.... :wubu:


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

The Green Mile


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Michael Clarke Duncan


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Duncan McLeod


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Delicious!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Golden Delicious Apples


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Apple Strudel:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Some vanilla ice and whipped cream with it?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2008)

Cream --- The Band


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Some vanilla ice and whipped cream with it?



Of course!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

*A Horse Is A Horse Of Course, Of Course*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

But why is it a horse?


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

It was born that way


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, I see. But what makes a horse a horse?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Genetic Disposition


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd say a horse is a horse because we call it a horse.


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Stormy,she was quite a horse.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Stormy weather...


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

It's rainin' all the time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Rain, rain go away !!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 12, 2008)

The Old Man is Snoring


----------



## washburn (Dec 13, 2008)

old man and the sea


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

the sea was sad to see the old man go


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

*Spencer Tracy*​


----------



## washburn (Dec 13, 2008)

Kenny Vs. Spenny




(yes, the caption above says "I laughed so hard I sharted" if you have sick humor WATCH THIS. If you have a queasy stomach stay far far away)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't think my humor is sick enough for this...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

*Lenny Bruce*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

Bruce Lee


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

martial arts actor


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Jackie Chan!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Jackie Gleason


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Straight to the moon.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Walking On The Moon-The Police (love this song!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

American Astronaut.


----------



## imfree (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry Guys, I couldn't help myself.

imfree and here's the Association:

The Association-Cherish(1966)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3JAMrf4Oxw 

View attachment Association.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cherished Teddies


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

"Teddy" Roosevelt


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

The Vermont Teddy Bear Factory


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

*Build A Bear Workshop*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Bob The Builder


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

bob dole...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Dole Pineapple


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

pineapple express


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

*Dale Denton (Seth Rogen, left) and Saul Silver (James Franco, right)*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Long John Silver


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

John Holmes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

*Wonderland*​


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

The Mad Hatter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ed Wynn*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Interesting teapot...


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Tea For Two


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

two for tea


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Fresh scones and clotted cream


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

martha stewart


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Rodney Steward


----------



## washburn (Dec 14, 2008)

rod and todd


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweeney Todd


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

*Johnny Depp*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 15, 2008)

Johnny Weissmuller is the actor who played Tarzan.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

*Cheeta was Cheeta and acted right along side Johnny Weissmuller as he portrayed Tarzan.
Hes 75 years old now and he is still alive today.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 16, 2008)

Cutting Remarks....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hair Cuttery


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

*Beauty Shop*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Stop 'N Shop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

*Billboard Advertising*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

grocery store


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Little Shop Of Horrors


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 16, 2008)

feed me!

before i get bombarded, that was a line okay and not a request i'm already on autofeed.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

Flesh eating plant


----------



## TNssbbwQUEEN (Dec 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Flesh eating plant


Seymour named it Audrey II


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

*Little Shop Of Horrors*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Just what I said. (I didn't put a pic with it, though...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

*Pic?*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Pick Axe!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 18, 2008)

pick your nose


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

drillin' for oil?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

*Jed Clampett*​


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 18, 2008)

Oil, my friend...black gold...texas tea.....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bubbling Crude*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 18, 2008)

crude behavior


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Behavioral Sciences


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Science Friction


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Static Friction


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

static electricity


----------



## dragorat (Dec 18, 2008)

*Static cling!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 18, 2008)

Cling Free Peaches


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Georgia Peach


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 18, 2008)

Peach Cobbler:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Peach Pudding Pie


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Apple Pie.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Apple dumplings


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 19, 2008)

My beautiful SQUIDGE DUMPLING !!!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

*SQUIDGE!*​


----------



## washburn (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

*VINDOW VIPER*
_*Vants To Vipe Your Vindows*_​


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Seviper.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

...Pokemon?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> ...Pokemon?






'Now my good man,what do you like to play?' 'Pokemon!'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

*Pika Pika*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Pica Fierce


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Fierce Bulldog...

-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Fierce Bulldog...
> 
> -Uriel








Spike The Bulldog.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

...in his fiercest form, to point out the obvious.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 20, 2008)

fighting like cats and dogs


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2008)

It is raining cats and dogs!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

It's Raining Men


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2008)

Hallelujah!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

Yikers! Where's my parachute? :blink:


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Parachute? I'll take 3 million in cash, thanks...Bloody cowardly Execs!


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

Jeopardy! 


...


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 21, 2008)

Alex Trebek


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2008)

Vanna White


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 21, 2008)

White Christmas


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm dreaming of a white christmas...


*sigh*


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 21, 2008)

Bing Crosby...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Nat King Cole


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 21, 2008)

Mona Lisa...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Natalie Cole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

*Unforgettable*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

I think I've forgotten something... :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Amnesia....


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 21, 2008)

What were we talking about?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Did we actually start talking about something?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Has this thread fallen into a maelstrom?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

What was that grinding sound? :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Grinding to a halt...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

grinding teeth...


----------



## squidgemonster (Dec 22, 2008)

Carl the organ Grinder....(Thats me..)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

organ grinder's monkey


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

*Gesepi*​


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 22, 2008)

*****************verdi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

*Rigoletto*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Italian libretto


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

*Toshiba's Libretto *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Twenty Bucks...?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

I see your twenty bucks and raise you another twenty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

40 more, and you show me what you got.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this a poker game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Can you Hold'em?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Texas Hold'Em


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Hexas told'em... but they didn't listen, no... :doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Falling on deaf ears.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sign Language


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Hands.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Feeeeeeeet.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesy stench.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheesy Grin


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Yuffie Kisaragis' scary grin!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 22, 2008)

Welcome back, Kotter


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

John Travolta


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Caturday Night Fever


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cabin Fever


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

*Rider Strong *​


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

horseback rider


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Saber Rider


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

*Sable Rider And The Star Sheriffs*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 23, 2008)

Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

Girl Scout badges


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Star-shaped badge


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Sheriff....


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sheriff Bridges


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 24, 2008)

Bridges of Madison County


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

Robert James Waller novel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 24, 2008)

James Woods :smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ghosts of Mississippi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

*James Woods*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

He starred in an episode of 'The Simpsons'.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

The Bartman


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Nelson.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Dark Claw & Sparrow


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Sharp Claws.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Freddy Krueger?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Nightmares.


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

visions of sugar plums dancing in your head


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

and the stockings were hung by the chimney with care


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 24, 2008)

Chim chiminey....chim chiminey...chim chim cheree....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

*Dick Van Dyke And Julie Andrews*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Aha. :huh: :blink:


----------



## washburn (Dec 25, 2008)

Take on me...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Cry Wolf...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

*Wolf Crying*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

Arrooooooo!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Who's Crying Now - Journey


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm not. Are you?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 26, 2008)

Are you afraid of the dark??


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

The Midnight Society


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

*Are You Afraid Of The Dark?*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

So Dr. Vink isn't a nutbag. Why does he look like one?


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 26, 2008)

nutbag....pistachios


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 26, 2008)

---------cashew!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 26, 2008)

crescent moon


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

turn it the other way round...


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

Inside out and front to back


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Upside Down


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

standing on your head


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Last Comic Standing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

*Josh Blue*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

doesn't look that blue...


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

Blues-Rock guitarist Kenny Wayne Shepherd.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Dec 27, 2008)

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Nick Nolte


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nickleback


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

Nickelodeon


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

SpongeBob SquarePants


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

My life as a teenage robot


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 27, 2008)

Terrapin Station


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

The Tortoise and The Hare


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

A tortoise? Interesting... Over here, they took a hedgehog as the hare's opponent...


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 28, 2008)

warthogs....


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome Back Kotter and the sweat hogs


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2008)

Harry Potter and his owl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hedwig*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Hogwarts Express


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

*Platform 9 and 3/4's*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 29, 2008)

Platform shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

Bellbottom pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Graham Bell


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 29, 2008)

Graham Crackers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

graham cracker crust


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> graham cracker crust




Pie! :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

3.141 592 653 589 793 238 462 643 383 279 502 884 197 169 399 375 105 820 974 944 592 307 816 406 286 208 998 628 034 825 342 117 0679...


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

Mathematics...though I _was_ thinking of another kind of pie!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

Boston Cream Pie


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

*Yoplait!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

Another of these eyewashes... 
Though there is written "light" on it, you can be sure it will weigh as much as the regular stuff in the same package size...


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

Yoplait Lite pineapple upside down cake flavored yogurt .:eat2::eat2::eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dannon yogurt


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

Yogurt = ICK! Blech! It is a texture thing, ya know...


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 30, 2008)

old school clay pots


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2008)

snake coils made into pinch pots


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Copperhead Snake


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

*This cat survived the bite*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2008)

Ouch! The poor kitty...



Hisser (a black and white cat that my brother used to have...goes with the snake too!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Meowth ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Purina Cat Mix


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

... Kitekat


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Alibaba manufacturer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

*Jack Ma - CEO*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 1, 2009)

"As Good As It Gets"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Obsessive Compulsive disorder


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Count Count


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

*Rainman*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Autism .....


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 2, 2009)

rock when overwhelmed


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 2, 2009)

Rock me gently, rock me slowly...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

Glove me tender...


Er, what? :blink:


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

Cold weather


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 3, 2009)

Shrinkage!!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

Shrink wrap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

"Darling, I shrunk the kids!"


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

*Rick Moranis *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 3, 2009)

Rick Springfield...yum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

*Working Class Dog*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

Snoop Dogg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Scooby Doo


----------



## steely (Jan 3, 2009)

Where are you?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Lost ................


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

... and alone. :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

Lost in Space


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

* B9 Robot*

_Danger Will Robinson!_​


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

enslave the human race


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

*Planet Of The Apes*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

Geico Caveman


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 4, 2009)

Geico Gecko


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2009)

Sticky feet.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 4, 2009)

suction cups


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 4, 2009)

Octopus have suction cups


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blue-ringed octopus


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd like to be under the sea ... in an Octopus's Garden ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

I prefer a Yellow Submarine...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Itsy bitsy teenie weenie Yellow polka dot bikini


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 5, 2009)

classic songs.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

*A One-Eyed, One-Horned, Flyin' Purple People Eater.*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Barney, the friendly purple dinosaur!


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Public Broadcasting


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sesame Street


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 5, 2009)

Backstreet Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

New Kids on the Block


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 5, 2009)

the cabbage patch


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

childhood memory


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Bike Riding


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2009)

Bull Riding


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

Taurus.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

Aquarius ..


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Gimmie a head with hair,long beautiful hair!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

hairstylists


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

hair plumbers...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Liquid Plumber


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Speaking of plumbers... Did anyone see the Mario Bros.?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

*Mario!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Where's Luigi?


----------



## sweetMNgal (Jan 6, 2009)

.... Luigi ....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

Nintendo!​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

Double Dash... too bad they didn't include this as a mode in the new game...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

Doublemint gum


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 6, 2009)

double stuffed Oreos:eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 6, 2009)

"Oreo Line" => Mighty Ducks movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nabisco ....


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

Keebler Elves


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheez-Its ..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

*A Fine Cat Box*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Boxcar Racer


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 7, 2009)

Go Speed Racer Go


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Go Go power rangers!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

...3 ...2 ...1 ...Go! Go! Go!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

The Beginning...


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

The End,my only friend.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

End of the Road


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Trailer for sale or rent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

January White Sale


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Sheets drying on the line


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 7, 2009)

warm sunshine


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 8, 2009)

"Sunshine on my Shoulders" -- John Denver


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

John Denver And The Muppets :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

*John Denver/Born Henry John Deutschendorf*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Jan 8, 2009)

Annies song ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

*Catherine Anderson*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't know who this is! 

Anderson's Pea Soup


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

Popeye, Olive Oil and Sweet Pea


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

I yam what I yam!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet potatoes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet Sixteen


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

80's movies about teens ...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 8, 2009)

pretty in pink--my fav


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

Theme song by The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

Psychedelic Rock ....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rock around the clock


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Schoolhouse Rock!!!!


Seriously though, Grandi...Who is Catherine Anderson?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

Little Red Schoolhouse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> Schoolhouse Rock!!!!
> 
> 
> Seriously though, Grandi...Who is Catherine Anderson?


Some info about Catherine Anderson.



mariac1966 said:


> Little Red Schoolhouse


Yellow Brick Road


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road -- Elton John


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Judy Garland ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> I don't know who this is!
> 
> Anderson's Pea Soup



*She is the author of the book Annies Song...*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

*The Wizard Of Oz*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, guys...now I know who she is!!!!

The Tin Man!!!!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

A tin can of soup ...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

@BB: Welcome!

Campbell's Soups


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Mmmmm, mmmmm, Good!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Good God, what's happened? :blink:


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2009)

You tell me?


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2009)

Tattletales


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

Game Show...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

Monty Hall


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Monty Python


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

The Full Monty


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

British Humor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

*Benny Hill*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

Hill Street Blues


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

*Captain Furillo (Daniel J Travanti)*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 11, 2009)

Mr. Green Jeans


----------



## squidgemonster (Jan 11, 2009)

Venus in blue jeans...(1960s song)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Venus by Shocking Blue


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 11, 2009)

Shocking Blue - Love Buzz (also done by Nirvana)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

*Buzz Lightyear*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 11, 2009)

Buzz cut hair style


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 11, 2009)

football players...my mom used to have my brothers and all their teammates come over at the start of the season and she'd buzz cut their hair off!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

National Football League


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Super Bowl


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

Bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios ..


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

*Donut seeds *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 12, 2009)

Jelly filled doughnuts:eat2:


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

The King...


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Of Siam:bow:


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 12, 2009)

yul brynner


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

The Ten Commandments


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 13, 2009)

special effects


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Mythbusters


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

Bald headed men with goatees


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

bald eagles


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 13, 2009)

turkey vultures


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Vulture Culture


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

*Beaky Buzzard*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

Cartoon characters


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

Fairly Odd Parents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

*Butch Hartman*
*Cartoonist/Creator*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Artistry.....


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

Beauty:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Cuteness...


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2009)

Nermal ("the cutest kitten in the world.")


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

The cutest pain in the neck, you mean...


----------



## steely (Jan 15, 2009)

small children


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

School Holidays!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 15, 2009)

Three day weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Time off


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Adorable...^__^


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

*Anne Geddes Art*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

*Photographer, Author, Philanthropist, Baby Clothes Designer*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2009)

Many remarkable titles to behold! :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

*The Olympics*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2009)

Olympians, Countries, Medals ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

*Sports*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Martial Arts


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 16, 2009)

flexibility


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Contortionist.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Watching this, my joints attempt to flee in terror, thinking I could get the idea to try this, too...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

Rubberband man


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

A song performed by Yello.

(I know there are others with the same title, but I just found out about that as I was searching for the video...)


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

Jello Lemon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lemon cake


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Whipped Cream


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

....and other delights.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

*Turkish Delights *​


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

ambrosia candy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

How much I feel - Ambrosia

Oops...wrong thread!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 17, 2009)

A Mistake!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

My favorite Mistake - Sheryl Crow!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

Crows feet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi cutie 

Webbed feet


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 17, 2009)

......Duck!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

*covers* Whatsup?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Umbrella covers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 17, 2009)

Singing in the rain


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

Gene Kelly(swoon)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

*kelly GREEN*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Green with Envy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hybrid Orchid*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 18, 2009)

Hybrid Cars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

strange design


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Graphic Design Artist


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

Anime Graphics


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 18, 2009)

Graph paper


----------



## steely (Jan 18, 2009)

High School


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

High School Diploma


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

*Musical *​


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 19, 2009)

...crap


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Steaming pile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

steamy windows


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

XP-tan.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Breath on glass


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Window Cleaner


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Step ladder


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Spiral Steps


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Stairway To Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Heaven's Pearly Gates


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Light

_Message tooooo shooorrrrt_


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dark Shadows


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Contrast


More words needed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

Black & White


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Greyscale

blah blah blah


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

*Prettier in Red*​


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Lady In Red


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

*Red Hat Society*​


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Purple....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Rain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

Prince .. ..


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Prince Of Darkness.


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Ozzy Osbourne since 1979


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Heavy Metal!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Guitar!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian May-Queen (guitar)


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Freddie :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

Amazing Vocalist.


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Ann Wilson


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 20, 2009)

Woodrow Wilson - 28th President of the United States


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Barack Obama - 44th President of the U.S.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

A new hope...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

The Future.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

Science Fiction


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

Wait and see...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

a waiting game


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

catching some zzzs...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Dreaming

_Message too short... whatever_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Perfume​


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Celebrities


----------



## steely (Jan 23, 2009)

Brangelina


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Shiloh, Maddox, Zahara, Pax, Vivienne, and Knox


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Fort Knox.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bullion Depository*​


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Gold Bars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

*Heavy Metal*​


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Metalocalypse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Eclipse ...


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Marvelous night for a moondance...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Moondance - Van Morrison


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

The Moonwalk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

backslide dance technique


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Electric Slide


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Macarena !


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Some sort of dance ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

animated cartoon characters


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

*Betty Boop*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Betty Crocker .....


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2009)

Betty Rubble


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the characters from Bedrock .....


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2009)

Wilma!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Stoneage.......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Ancient sites.


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

Stonehenge


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Remains

...more text needed...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Remains
> 
> ...more text needed...



"The Remains of the Day"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dawning of the Day


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Dawn Of The Dead!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Zombies....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

*Cocktail *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 26, 2009)

tequila sunrise


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

The Eagles


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Flying....


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Dragon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

Pokemon ?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Bill Cosby.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Comedian ...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

My Funny Valentine


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

"Babes In Arms"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Babes in Toyland


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

*Laurel And Hardy*​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 27, 2009)

Classic comedy.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 27, 2009)

Falling pianos


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

New Zealand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

*Kiwi Birds*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Kiwi fruits:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Exotic....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

barbary fig


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Fig Rolls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fig Newtons


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sir Isaac Newton


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 27, 2009)

apples and arrows


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cupid's Arrows


----------



## steely (Jan 27, 2009)

Valentine's Day


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

My Birthday


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Valentine...


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2009)

hugs and kisses


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Valentine...



Oops sorry... think I was experiencing lag 

Urm....

Affection


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

*Canoodling*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2009)

spooning...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2009)

Spoon size shredded wheat.:eat1:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 28, 2009)

cardboard...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Boxes!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Living In A Box


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

"Man In The Box"


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Man in the Mirror


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Reflection


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

*Crater Lake*
_In Oregon_​


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 29, 2009)

incredible beauty


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Nature....


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Plants......


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Dekuranhas...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

......Zelda?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

twilight princess


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 30, 2009)

Northern Lights


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Clifton Park, NY


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

*Atrium*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Burj Al Arab (tallest atrium)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

tallest man ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

*Bao Xishun*​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

really tall dude! :happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

*Stilted Walker*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

He can change the lightbulb in the lantern on the right without a ladder...


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Unaided...


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

Independent.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Freedom!!!


----------



## steely (Jan 30, 2009)

George Micheal


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Singers From The 80's.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Mullets.....


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

ray-finned fish


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 31, 2009)

fish oil supplements


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 31, 2009)

fish oil supplements...I just bought some today


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Triple Omega


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Omega Weapon (sorry,in a geeky mood today  )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Omega Men


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 31, 2009)

handsome men


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast ........* Hi Maria *


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Disney......


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Family Films.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Beauty and the Beast ........* Hi Maria *



** Hi Sugar! **


All in the Family


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Family Affairs


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 1, 2009)

Buffy and her Mrs. Beasley doll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

*Mattel's vinyl plush doll*​


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Barbie......


----------



## steely (Feb 1, 2009)

Yuck:huh:...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Disgusted.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

bloody disgusting (website)


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

...Horror!


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Macabre


....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Darkness...


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Beauty....


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 2, 2009)

... and the Beast


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Contrast....


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

Black and White


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

*Oldest TV
Baird Televisor 1928 *​


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Antique....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

*Nellie Florence (Wakefield) Cross, age 112*
*Oldest woman in the US.*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2009)

People who are cute as a button.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

*Leonardo Decaprio*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 3, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Leonardo Decaprio*​



Really??????



Titanic


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 3, 2009)

Epic Fail....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

A.K.A How the heck did that happen?!


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

Fly away...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Let's go!


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

I was thinking more of wings,
that thing scares the bejesus
out of me


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

steely said:


> I was thinking more of wings,
> that thing scares the bejesus
> out of me



Oops,I'm sorry... 


Fear.


----------



## steely (Feb 3, 2009)

What is really fearful is me trying to heft my weight with wings.Picture Dedalus,lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Plump Angels. :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

Raisins - plump and juicy


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Two Scoops of raisins in Kellogg's Raisin Bran.:eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

*Skellogg's Raisin Bran*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Skull!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2009)

Poison!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Alice Cooper!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 5, 2009)

Alice's Restaurant


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 5, 2009)

Flo, the waitress friend


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Vic Tayback


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

*Mel*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

Mel & Kim :blink:


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Feb 6, 2009)

When Cupid backfires........... 

View attachment gif-shot-heart.gif


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

cupid's love calculator


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

tight economy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

*Penny Pincher*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

Minnie the Moocher (I don't know why! It just came to me!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Minnie Mouse


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

++Disney++


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2009)

Princess


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Beauty....


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

Black Beauty


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anna Sewell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

*Adrienne E. Gavin*​


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

black beauty 

View attachment black beauty.jpeg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> black beauty



That was already listed, but it is all good.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

*LOL*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2009)

The Longarm of the Law


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

*By; Susan Dorothea White
Sculpture in Wood and Fabric*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

Men in powdered wigs


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 11, 2009)

George Washington


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

Art Museum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Louvre *
_France_​


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Paris......


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2009)

The DaVinci Code


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tom Hanks ... ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

American Actor.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Hollywood.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Holywood(Marilyn Manson)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

*Brian Warner*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Incarcerated


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 13, 2009)

Charles Manson


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Helter Skelter


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 13, 2009)

Fun Fair.......


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

fairy tales


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Aeris Gainsborough (weapon is called 'Fairy Tale').


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 13, 2009)

Dark animation


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Spawn.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Michael Jai White


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Michael J. Fox


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Back To The Future!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

*The Beatles*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ringo Starr


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2009)

Star Jones:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

Davey Jones


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2009)

Davy Jones' Locker


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

Sea floor...


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 14, 2009)

SpongeBob Squarepants!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

Who lives in a pineapple under the sea


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 14, 2009)

coconut bras, grass skirts and sweet, fresh pineapples to eat


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tropicana ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

Palm Trees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

*Samoan*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 15, 2009)

Girl Scout Samoa Cookies 

View attachment homemadesamoa.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Caramel Delight


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 15, 2009)

Russell Stover's Pecan Delight! mmmmmmm! :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

*Poppycock*​


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

Popcorn and peanuts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 16, 2009)

Popcorn and peanuts and a surprise in every box..Cracker Jacks.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

What do you want when you gotta eat something....


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Hunger......


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 16, 2009)

.....Passion


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Fierce emotion.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 16, 2009)

Christian...previous winner of Project Runway


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

Fashion Designers.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 16, 2009)

Designer Fashions!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

fashionable designs


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Stylish........


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

*The Eton Jacket*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

Eton College


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

King Henry VI


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 17, 2009)

Shakespeare.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

English playwright.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2009)

English as a second language.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 18, 2009)

Teaching!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Komon-no sensei!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 18, 2009)

_........HUH?_


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 18, 2009)

What? Say that again, I can't hear you!


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

Digital hearing aids


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2009)

Digital television


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

A new era of televisual entertainment.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

*DVB-T traveller*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Very swish!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

*Swish And Flick*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Wizardry....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 21, 2009)

Harry Potter


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

Overhyped.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hyperactive!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Slow down!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 22, 2009)

Take your time!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

patience is a virtue ... :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 22, 2009)

"...pure as the driven slush" -- Dorothy Parker


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberry slushies :eat2:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberry short cake!:eat1:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

*Nummy Smelling Doll*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 22, 2009)

Scratch -n- Sniff stickers


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberry scented markers


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 22, 2009)

Sneezing and watery eyes


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Hayfever....


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Dramatic.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 22, 2009)

A bit over the top.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Muffin top...


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

On top of spaghetti


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

*All Covered With Cheese*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

Parmesan cheese


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Did someone say 'cheese'?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

_*CHEETOS!*_




​


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

Cheetahs?


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 23, 2009)

Beautiful, Big Cats


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2009)

BBCs? :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

British Comedies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

*Hyacinth Bucket*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2009)

Keeping Up Appearances, my Mother's favorite show.


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 24, 2009)

How things look


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

Don't judge a book by its cover


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

First Impressions.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

Second appearances


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 24, 2009)

Curtain call


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 25, 2009)

Stage Productions


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Broadway Theater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

*Audience*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

Rave reviews


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Success....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

loving yourself fully


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Self Acceptance.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Positivity


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, the possibilities!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope Springs Eternal


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hot Springs Arkansas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

*Tourist Mecca*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

New York! New Yoooooooork!

(queue closing fanfare music and the Rockettes high kicks)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2009)

New York Cheese cake :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Confectionary.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

Belgium Chocolates mmmm


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

sweets for my sweet


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

Candy store


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2009)

Chocolate covered raisins and peanuts.:eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bridge Mix*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

Addiction.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gotta have it!


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

A sense of urgency.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Panic attack!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 28, 2009)

Just breathe (_ahhhhhh_)​


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 28, 2009)

Sigh.................


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 28, 2009)

Forlorn...


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

lost and alone :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

lost episodes ....


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2009)

LOST...the best TV show!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I just wonder why they called themselves Powderfinger in the first place..... _(never heard of the either bye the way)_​



I don't know who is doing this, but these that have been deleted were NOT POSTED BY ME! THIS IS VERY IMMATURE OF WHOEVER IS DOING THIS AND i WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOU STOPPING DOING IT!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Duuuuh, Nope, Nope, Nope.....*
> 
> The real George Bush.... without the make-up.....LOL



*I don't know who is doing this, but these that have been deleted were NOT POSTED BY ME! THIS IS VERY IMMATURE OF WHOEVER IS DOING THIS AND I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOU STOPPING DOING IT!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Unfortunately, not all say NO.....​



*I don't know who is doing this, but these that have been deleted were NOT POSTED BY ME! THIS IS VERY IMMATURE OF WHOEVER IS DOING THIS AND I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOU STOPPING DOING IT!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> Gerald Massengill (right) participated in the first public meeting of Gov. Kaine's Independent Virginia Tech Incident Review Panel in Richmond's General Assembly Building on May 10, 2007.



*I don't know who is doing this, but these that have been deleted were NOT POSTED BY ME! THIS IS VERY IMMATURE OF WHOEVER IS DOING THIS AND I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOU STOPPING DOING IT!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> I just wonder why they called themselves Powderfinger in the first place..... _(never heard of the either bye the way)_​



*I don't know who is doing this, but these that have been deleted were NOT POSTED BY ME! THIS IS VERY IMMATURE OF WHOEVER IS DOING THIS AND I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE YOU STOPPING DOING IT!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

*I am sorry for the above posts, but I did not post them or the comments that came with them. I was not aware that someone else could take over another person's persona here and post things under my name, 

I don't know who did this, but it certainly WAS NOT ME!*


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandi,

Sorry this is happening to you.

In the spirit of free association...

Frustration!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Denied the finishing line.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Last place


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 1, 2009)

Nowhere to go but up


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

Determination.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

There's no looking back!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 2, 2009)

*East Side!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

*West Side!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 2, 2009)

*...all around the town!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

A great night out!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

Out on the Town


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

New York, New York
A hell of a town!
The Bronx is up
And the Battey's down


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2009)

*shoots her with a water gun*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

Hee-Hee! I'd Rep you Timberwolf but I'm back on 24 hour rep punishment! I'll hit you up later!

...back to the thread...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thread*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Sewing....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

a stitch in time...made for a lot of interested sci-fi shows


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 3, 2009)

Time travel


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2009)

Back to the Future


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Such a cool car!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mini Cool Car BMW*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

Vehicles....


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

Little cars with ten clowns inside.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

A comical sight!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Mini Cool Car BMW*​


The frontend of that "car" reminds me more of a Porsche...



Adamantoise said:


> A comical sight!


Indeed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 4, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Indeed.



"indeed" - word often used by Teal'c from Stargate SG-1.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> "indeed" - word often used by Teal'c from Stargate SG-1.



"Elementary" A word often used by Sherlock Holmes when speaking to Dr. Watson


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 5, 2009)

Doh! A word used by Homer Simpson!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

Fascinating. A word often heard from the mouth of Star Trek's Mr. Spock.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2009)

"mmmmm doughnuts" Words also said often by Homer Simpson.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 5, 2009)

Chocolate Glazed Doughnuts...Yummm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

*Voodoo Doughnut
Portland Oregon*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

Houngan (voodoo preists)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 5, 2009)

That Old Black Magic


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

Abra Cadabra...


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Magicians make me hostile.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Volatile....


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Explosive!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

KA - BOOM! :shocked:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Wyle E Coyote eating a gun powder sandwich:shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

Cartoon Physics!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

One of my favorite cartoons is the Flintstones.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

Yabba - Dabba - Doo!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

Scooby Doo where are you?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Villians in disguise.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

I... I would have gotten away with it...!
If it weren't for those pesky kids! 

Huh? Oh... And that puppy!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

The jig is up! Come out with your hands up!


----------



## steely (Mar 7, 2009)

Don't take me alive!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

Wanted dead or alive.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Wanted dead or alive.



Reward:

Dead: 1,000,000$
Alive: 1,000$


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 8, 2009)

The Wild West


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> The Wild West




The Wild Wild West! (my favorite western from the '60's)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

*Robert Conrad *(in some very, _very_, _verrrrry_ tight britches - yum)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

Robin Hood Men In Tights


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

*Cary Elwes*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

The Princess Bride


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

"As you wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiish!"


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Your wish is my command...


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

The Jinn...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Wishmaster


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

action figure .....


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 10, 2009)

full figured


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 10, 2009)

BullseyeB said:


> full figured



What we wish our respective bank accounts were


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

*Having Enough Money To Burn*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2009)

Burn baby burn disco inferno.


----------



## steely (Mar 10, 2009)

The Bee Gees


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Staying Alive!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

*John Travolta/Saturday Night Fever*​


----------



## steely (Mar 11, 2009)

Frampton Comes Alive


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

"No. 5 - Alive"


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

5 Alive fruit juice concentrate.:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

lack of concentration


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Daydreaming


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Drifting in and out of reality.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

substance abuse


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

soul destroying


----------



## protuberance (Mar 11, 2009)

Women...............................................


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

*BBWs*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

True Beauty.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Soul searching


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Anima.....


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Anime,Animation,Animals


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Japan........!


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Sake
more letters


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot Springs.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Hot Springs,NC
100 miles from me.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Distance....


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Too far.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Abscence makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Family!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Comfort...


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Differences


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2009)

Opposites attract


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Paula Abdul


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 13, 2009)

music videos


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Mtv........


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Where did the "M" of "MTV" go?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

*Visual Concepts*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

Visual Arts


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Martial Arts


----------



## protuberance (Mar 14, 2009)

Sesame Chicken


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Chicken Chips


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Chips Ahoy Cookies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

*Cookie Man!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

Cookie Monster


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanna Monster size chocolate chip cookie!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Desire!!!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2009)

Chocoholics :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Hot Chocolate drinks... :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hot chocolate, yum. Think I'll go make a cup of hot chocolate. Be back later!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2009)

Swiss Miss Yodeley hee hoo


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Toblerones! 






(I LOVE toblerones...)

Actually,I smirk every time I see one of these-it's Billy Connollys' fault.He cracks me up!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

chocolate?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> chocolate?


*nods*

Flavour.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Tasty! :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Satisfaction.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 14, 2009)

The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Rock On!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Rock Collections ....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Inspirational guitar work.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

home work ...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

School days. >_<


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

School ... Nirvana song


----------



## protuberance (Mar 15, 2009)

Shooting...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2009)

Parachuting .....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

...with a handkerchief. :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

*Prespiring BHM's Brow*​


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2009)

Genius....1% Inspiration, 99% Perspiration.


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

Intelligent.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

... witty.


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

Clever...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

Brainy....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

Brainiac...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

Superman's nemisis!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

Supervillians


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 15, 2009)

The Joker played by Heath Ledger


----------



## protuberance (Mar 16, 2009)

Overdose.....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Overdose? :huh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

Too Much...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Wedding cake


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2009)

Butter cream frosting :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Frosty the snowman


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

Top Hat and Tails


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 16, 2009)

"Puttin' on the Ritz"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 16, 2009)

Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

Cyd Charisse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

*Singing In The Rain*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

It's raining in my songbook... :blink:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

_It's Raining Men!_​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd prefer it if it rained BBWs...


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

Rainy Day People


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Saving For A Rainy Day.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 17, 2009)

Nest eggs...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 17, 2009)

Easter eggs!


----------



## steely (Mar 17, 2009)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

tips for boiling eggs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

singing meatballs ....


LOL!!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

*Creepy*​


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Creepy*​




I agree. Thats pretty wild! hehe!!!


ok -- free association!


hmmm .....

italian food ...... :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

*Italian Cook
Mario Batali*​


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

shiny metal ....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

heavy metal


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2009)

Lead balloon as created by the MythBusters


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

99 Red Balloons.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

Performed by Nena.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Perfomance.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 18, 2009)

Performing acrobats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

Circus tent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

*Ringling Brothers and Barnum Bailey*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

A great day out!


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

In a deep sea research lab, you can't just step out of the door like we do...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

Stepping out with my baby


----------



## Uriel (Mar 19, 2009)

'Speeding back to my Baby...' *











* Song Lyric from Ace Frehley's (KISS) 1978 Solo Album...weird.


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Bizarre...


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

OMC-How Bizarre

You've done it now.I'll have that stupid song in my head all night:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

steely said:


> OMC-How Bizarre
> 
> You've done it now.I'll have that stupid song in my head all night:doh:



Catchy tunes.

*I'm really sorry,steely....!*


----------



## steely (Mar 19, 2009)

Womanizer

You should be


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

Promiscuous Behavour...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 19, 2009)

" And hangout make lots of noise,
And lay out late with a boy..." - Already Gone by Sugarland


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

*Jennifer Nettles and Kristian Bush *​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

_*Country Music Duos*_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

*Duets *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

. duels .


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

The infamous Aaron Burr - Alexander Hamilton duel.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Famous feuds the Hatfields and the McCoys


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 20, 2009)

The real McCoy


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Crisps (Chips)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Fish & Chips


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Delicious! (I'd live off Fish and Chips if I could,lol)


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd live off of chocolate, if I could! LOL Just kidding...not really, but...no, not kidding. I would if I could.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Most wanted...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Wanted Posters


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 21, 2009)

Dead or Alive


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

*Have Gun Will Travel*​


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Paladin...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Warriors...


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Chinese Terracotta Army


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Statues...


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Silence waiting


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Waiting to strike...


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Cobra.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Venomous...


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Venomous Poison-you've gotta remember that crazy song.You are the man if you do..


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Poison by Christian Dior


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Catherine D'Medici


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Catherine The Great


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Monarchy...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Royalty....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 21, 2009)

Cash flow genorator


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Prince William


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 21, 2009)

The Princess Diaries


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 22, 2009)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Princess Diana (RIP)



-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 22, 2009)

River Phoenix, Gerald Levert, Heath Ledger and all else who've died far too young (RIP)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is it true that "only the good die young"?


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Billy Joel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 22, 2009)

Elton John


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2009)

John Candy
John Cusack
John Malkovich ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 22, 2009)

John John Kennedy, Jr.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2009)

Going to the john


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

*Outhouse*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

Insane... :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Insane Clown Posse .....


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Bullet Holes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

*Drive By Shooting*​


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Sex Drive :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Energy  .


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Windmills...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Generator.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

Powerdrive


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Power "Tool"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2009)

Mac Tools :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hot-Rod Go Cart *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 24, 2009)

Big Wheel Toy


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 24, 2009)

Super Car.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lego's!!! .....


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 25, 2009)

"Leggo my Eggo!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Lago Maggiore


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Uh.... who...?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

*Owl*​


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

"How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie-Pop...1,2,3,*crunch*...3"



-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> "How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie-Pop...1,2,3,*crunch*...3"
> -Uriel



Dude I'd Rep you, but I have to spread it around some more again!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dude I'd Rep you, but I have to spread it around some more again!



Hehehe,I found it!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IA5Cv_5-g8


-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh.... who...?


More likely "where?"...


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Loch Ness...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Water Horse


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Nuckelavee.


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Centaurs....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mythical creatures


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Selkies...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Valkyries

(And a thanks to T-Wolf for the Lake Maggiore lesson - learn something new...)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

'The Ride Of The Valkyries' - Richard Wagner (Wonderful piece of music)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thor and Valhalla


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

*Vikings*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Dragon Boats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

*Dragon Flys*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 26, 2009)

locust swarms...I don't know where that came from!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

RAID! (bug spray)


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Kills bugs dead.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Poor bugs...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 26, 2009)

Bugs Bunny.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 26, 2009)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 26, 2009)

Porky Pig (Th-th-th-that's all folks!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Loony Tunes!


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Merrie Melodies


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

"I love to singa..."


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2009)

It's better to sing than to sink... :blink:


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 27, 2009)

If you can't carry a tune in a bucket, use the bucket to bail.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 27, 2009)

financial bailout


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

*Interactive Map of 2008-2009.*​


----------



## steely (Mar 27, 2009)

Hell in a Handbasket


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

were else should it be?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

*Oh Where Oh Where has my little dog gone, 
Oh Where Oh Where Can He Be?*​


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

How much is that doggie in the window?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

Three woofs and 1 1/2 meows.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 28, 2009)

Raining cats and dogs??


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 28, 2009)

its raining men! hallelujah its raining men !


----------



## steely (Mar 28, 2009)

The Weather Girls


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

"We can always talk about the Weather."


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2009)

"Henry, if I were you, I'd stick to two subjects; the weather and your health!" - Mrs. Higgins in _My Fair Lady _


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

Poor Professor Higgins ....


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Dr. Doolittle




-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Scoobert Doo...


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Southern Velma


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

... Jinkies!


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Scooby snacks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

*Doggy Bisquit Resipe*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Interesting... I think, the first to bake Scooby Snax was Jenkins, Daphne's butler.
(According to the show "Dog Gone Scooby" from "A Pup Named Scooby")


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Scary.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

Boogie Man.


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Did you not read where they called me booger for 10 years because I thought the boogie man was gonna get me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

The Oogie Boogie Man!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 29, 2009)

"The Nightmare Before Christmas"


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

A Nightmare On Elm Street.


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Freddy Krueger


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

Freddie Mercury


----------



## squidgemonster (Mar 30, 2009)

Fat Bottomed Girls !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Big Bottom Lyrics
Artist(Band):Spinal Tap


The bigger the cushion, the sweeter the pushin'
That's what I said
The looser the waistband, the deeper the quicksand
Or so I have read

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

I met her on Monday, 'twas my lucky bun day
You know what I mean
I love her each weekday, each velvety cheek day
You know what I mean

My love gun's loaded and she's in my sights
Big game is waiting there inside her tights, yeah

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about mud flaps, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

My baby fits me like a flesh tuxedo
I'd like to sink her with my pink torpedo

Big bottom, big bottom
Talk about bum cakes, my girl's got 'em
Big bottom drive me out of my mind
How could I leave this behind?

-Uriel

PS:Sorry for the long reply, but the previous got me singing this song...


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a bag-lady...Big Assed Girl!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

*KIM KARDASIAN *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

I had no idea Kim had such large assets!


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Unaware...


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

Selling your wares


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

Selling your wares


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Marketplace.


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Open Air Market


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Butchers....


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Bakers and Candlestick makers


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

Rub-a-dub-dub! Three men in a tub!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 30, 2009)

"Three Men and A Baby"


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 31, 2009)

Two and a Half Men


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

*Cutie Pie, Alan*​


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Alan Alda




-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

*Mash*​


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

...ed Potatoes



-Uriel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

*BBQ'ed Potatoes*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

BBQ Ribs​


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Hush Puppies


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

*Comfortable Shoes*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

Hashbrowns...


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunday breakfast


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

Sunday drivers


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

der Weinerschnitzel 


(We would drive there on Sundays, after Church, when I was a kid...)


-Uriel


----------



## steely (Mar 31, 2009)

Is that German?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 31, 2009)

Germany!


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

steely said:


> Is that German?



http://www.wienerschnitzel.com/


Germany - Prussia




-Uriel


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 31, 2009)

or





Dang! Now I can't decide


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 31, 2009)

"Hotdogs, Armour hotdogs, what kind of kids like Armour hotdogs...."


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

*Fat Kids, Skinny Kids, Kids Who Climb On Rocks!*​


----------



## steely (Apr 1, 2009)

Summer Camp


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 1, 2009)

"It just doesn't matter, it just doesn't matter...!!!" (from the movie Meatballs)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


Covered by Apocalyptica


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica

Covered by Lucie Silvas


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

*Ernest P. Worrell*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2009)

Ernest T Bass from the Andy Griffith show.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

*Howard Morris *​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovable Lunkheads


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

Gomer Pyle


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 2, 2009)

Goober....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

*George Lindsey*​


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Lindsey Buckingham 

View attachment LindseyBuckingham.jpg


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Go Insane...


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Law and Order (I prefer it...)


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Reckless Abandon


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

"Abandon Hope, All Ye Who Enter Here..."


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

The Angel of Death


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

URIEL... 





He has served as The Angel of Death, Woohoo!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

I know thatThought I'd throw you a bone


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Now YOU didn't put an answer...TOUCHE!!!


Givin' the Dog A Bone


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

:doh:You got me!

Aerosmith


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Steven Tyler


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Lips and Scarves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

"To the Late Night...Double Feature...Picture Show..." 

View attachment rocky-horror-picture-show.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

*Tim Curry*​


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

My favorite Tim Curry Role... 

View attachment legend.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Demon......


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Angels.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

"Demons to some...angels to others..."


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Free will....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Free thinking.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Free Love:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Spread the love!


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

All you need is love.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

The Beatles.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Can't Buy Me Love.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2009)

Love American Style


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Fireworks!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Explosive!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2009)

Sky rockets in flight afternoon delight.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

You bring back such good memories of being at the lake in summer in the late 70's. That's all I can't come up with anything else but this smile from ear to ear.:happy:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Nostalgia.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Wallace and Ladmo (Kids program from my childhood in Arizona)



Wallace was the fat guy, Ladmo the skinny one, and Gerald was the Evil Kid... 

View attachment Gang100.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

silly facial expressions ......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

*Bettmann/CORBIS*​


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

The Three Stooges


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

*Slapstick Comedy *​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Marx Brothers


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Karl Marx...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

Richard Marx


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 5, 2009)

Little Richard (Rock n Roll legend)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Little Big Horn


----------



## steely (Apr 5, 2009)

Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Missed Work






Wounded Knee...Ouch




(I have so far, missed about 600 in tips because of my knee...not to mention another 300 in wages...dammit. )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

*Home sick in bed*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

*Home-Made Chicken Noodle Soup*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 5, 2009)

Egg drop soup


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 6, 2009)

comfort food


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

*Potato Buds*​


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Butter Buds


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Nutter Butter


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Fig Newtons


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2009)

Wayne Newton


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Danke Schoen


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Las Vegas lounge singers


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2009)

America's Got Talent winners


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Judging contests.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

Judge Dread


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Sly Stallone


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Rocky Balboa!


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Boa Constrictor


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Crushing...


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Crushing Blue


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Crushed Blue Velvet.


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

She wore blue velvet,
bluer than velvet were
her eyes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

These eyes are crying, 
These eyes have seen a lot of love 
But they're never gonna see another one 
Like I had with you


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

The Guess Who

One of my favorite songs,btw


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great bands from the 70's


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

K-Tel commercials...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2009)

Bad commercials mis-using popular music.

(This not a direct reference on Uriel's post as I have never seen a K-Tel commercial (what is it?). Just a commentary on the recent Mohegan Sun Casino campaign ripping songs such as _My Sharona_ and _SuperFreak_for their TV ads.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bad commercials mis-using popular music.
> 
> (This not a direct reference on Uriel's post as I have never seen a K-Tel commercial (what is it?). Just a commentary on the recent Mohegan Sun Casino campaign ripping songs such as _My Sharona_ and _SuperFreak_for their TV ads.)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-Tel


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Info-mercials


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-Tel



Thanks Uriel!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

*Beat the HO!*​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks really creepy in that pic...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

*Creepy is as Creepy does.....*​


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Creepy Crawlies


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

I once layed down on a pile of clothes, and felt something moving in it...And out came a 3" Solifugid. And, no, I didn't squash her...they are great for pest control. 

View attachment solifugid_biting.jpg


View attachment solifugid_topside.jpg


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have died of a heart attack,right then and there.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 8, 2009)

Peeing in my pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Uriel, That was disgusting! I hate those things!!!!! Yuck! YIKES!!!!! EEEEEWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Um...they are much bigger in Iraq... 

View attachment large-camel-spider.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2009)

Good Boogilie Woogilie *screams and waddles away as fast as I can *


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

*Waddling Duck*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

That's cute!


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um...they are much bigger in Iraq...



I'm sorry,this does not make it any better.You are trying to kill me.

Tom,this is not cute.The duck is cute.I hope you are talking about the duck.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um...they are much bigger in Iraq...



*??FTW??​*
*OH HELL NO!*

Sorry Uriel, but the girl in me just kicked in big time! Were I a soldier seeing that coming any where near me, I'd have grabbed my machine gun and pumped put so many bullets in that thing there would not be anything left to pick up for a picture!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 8, 2009)

Entomophobia or insectophobia


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Entomophobia or insectophobia



I'm not scared of regular insects, mutant insects...? Now that's another matter...

A 3" Solifugid is a regular insect. A 3' Solifugid is a mutant (and a soon-to-be dead one if it's in the vicinity of me).


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, well... As far as I know, this pic is a hoax.


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Still creepy,yuck!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Disgust....


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

*Brain Eating Insect Larva*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

True horrors.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *??FTW??​*
> *OH HELL NO!*
> 
> Sorry Uriel, but the girl in me just kicked in big time! Were I a soldier seeing that coming any where near me, I'd have grabbed my machine gun and pumped put so many bullets in that thing there would not be anything left to pick up for a picture!





Despite a bunch of rediculous fears abut them (They rip the bellies out of camels, they are venomous, they chase people...The reality is that they ride camels, catching a moving and shady ride on the 'Ships of the Desert', they are not venomous, and they don't chase Humvees or people, they are looking for shade), they are great anti-pest weapons.

Now, the Aussie Funnel Web Spider...that's a mean Sunovabitch, just to be mean...


 

View attachment FW1.jpg


View attachment Atrax_robustus.jpg


View attachment funnelweb.gif


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

True Horrors reminded me of this excellent Page...


http://www.cracked.com/article_1564...-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

You are truly a wealth of knowledge


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Public Libraries


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

A bibliophiles' (book-lovers) heaven...


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Doric Columns


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Columns for SEGA megadrive (or Genesis,for the American market.  )


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

*TETRIS!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *TETRIS!*



A tune I can actually play _well_ on my guitar...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2009)

I loved the old tetris game!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Inventor of Tetris; 
Russian computer engineer *Alexey Pajitnov*​


----------



## steely (Apr 10, 2009)

Computer Wiz


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

Intelligence.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Artificial Intelligence


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 11, 2009)

Artificial colourings


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 11, 2009)

Years w/o red M & M s


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

*He's Back!*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Crunchy...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

"You should not mess in the affrairs of dragons for you are crunchy and go well with ketchup!"


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragon Zombie...OMFG!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

Dragon Zombie!!! 

View attachment dragonzombie.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Dragon Zombie!!!



Necromancy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

*5 Scientific Reasons 
a Zombie Apocalypse Could Actually Happen 
(according to Cracked.com)*

​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

Dawn Of The Dead...


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 11, 2009)

The Greatful Dead


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 11, 2009)

Cherry Garcia ice cream


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Cherries Jubilee


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cherry blossoms


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 12, 2009)

Springtime!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

Get out your pogo sticks and hop around!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Get out your pogo sticks and hop around!



Like the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2009)

:bounce: Hop! :bounce:
:bounce: Hop! :bounce:
:bounce: Hop! :bounce:
:bounce: Hop! :bounce:
:bounce: Hop! :bounce:


Ow.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

Easter Bunny!​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Basket Of Goodies!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2009)

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

Big Bad Timberwolf


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Who's Afraid Of The Big Bad Timberwolf?


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not afraid of the Big Bad Timberwolf,he's just a pup.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

*Timberwolfcub*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

Wolfman Jack and the Midnight Special.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 13, 2009)

Burning Proud Mary


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Tina Turner


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

Women who look damn good for their age.


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Raquel Welch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

*One Million Years B.C. (1966)*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

*So simple even a Caveman can do it!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Captain Caveman!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 14, 2009)

Timberwolf I so wanted to rep you for the big grin that arose upon seeing Captain Caveman, but I'm outta Rep again! 

Somebody be a dear and get him for me - PLEASE!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

Wacky Races


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2009)

The Laugh-o-Lympics


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2009)

cartoon boomerang!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Regular Boomerang!


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Kangaroo...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Roo the boxing kangaroo from 'Streets Of Rage 3'.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 15, 2009)

Tigger, Pooh and Roo


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh Bother!


----------



## steely (Apr 15, 2009)

Honey Pot...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

*One Wicked Angel! *







*Sorry - just couldn't resist!*
​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Shameless Self Promotion...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2009)

Tooting your own horn.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 15, 2009)

Toot away, One Wicked Angel! You go girl!

...Popeye the Sailor Man...toot toot!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 15, 2009)

I yam what I yam and that's all that I yam!

_(Thanks BullseyeB!:kiss2_


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Confidence! 



You're beautiful,Ms OneWickedAngel...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 16, 2009)

*"Always act like you're wearing an invisible crown."*_
~Author Unknown

kiss2:Thank You Tom! :kiss2_


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Fit for a queen (or king).


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

*The Virgin Queen *​


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 16, 2009)

The Queen Mary


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

*Ghost Ship!!*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Yo-ho-ho!


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

And a bottle of rum!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

Rum Truffles?


----------



## steely (Apr 16, 2009)

Vice......yes,please!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

Vice Squad


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Miami Vice


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Pink Flamingos


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 17, 2009)

Garden gnomes


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Revenge Of The Garden Gnomes by R.L.Stine. Used to love these books when I was a youngster.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

*Scary Monsters*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Monster In My Pocket (still have a ton of these  )


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Little Monsters movie Fred Savage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

*The Wonder Years*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2009)

Wonder Bread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

*"Helps build strong bodies 12 ways"*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

Peanut Butter Sandwiches!


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

Grape Jelly


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 17, 2009)

Peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich!! :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

*





IT'S PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

*Dancing Bananas*​


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

fruit smoothies


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool Refreshment!


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Strawberry Shake


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

Strawberry Shortcake (the doll and the dessert)!


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

pound cake, snowflake, Salt Lake


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Utah......


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 18, 2009)

*Utah Jazz*​


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2009)

Utah land of the Osmonds and all of their teeth.


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Man,I love all those big white teeth


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Healthy glow.


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

Glow in the dark.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Hallowe'en accessories.


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't believe I'm going to post this.

Twilight


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

Starlight.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 18, 2009)

...Starbright, first star I see tonight!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Making Wishes


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 19, 2009)

when you wish upon a star.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Wishing On A Star by Rose Royce.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2009)

You're a shining star no matter who you are.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Everybody is a somebody.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Thomas Gold & Matthias Menck​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Ministry Of Sound.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

Chillout Classics​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Relaxing...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

*On the beach.*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

Soaking up the sun!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Sheryl Crowe


----------



## steely (Apr 19, 2009)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sir Lancelot


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2009)

Lancelot Link Secret Chimp


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

Spam-a-lot


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

*Clay Aiken*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

Clay Pottery


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

*Terra Cotta*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

*Terra Cotta Warriors
*​


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 20, 2009)

Incredible finds


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

The incredible edible egg


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Egg Salad Sandwiches


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Tuna salad sandwiches


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish! =^w^=


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

The Ocean....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Relaxing cruise...


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

To Belize....


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Vacations...


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

Palm Trees...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Coconuts!


----------



## steely (Apr 20, 2009)

You put the lime in the coconut and mix it all together
Put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Cocktails.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 20, 2009)

"If you like Pina Coladas..."


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 20, 2009)

Getting caught in the rain


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2009)

Singin' in the Rain


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Walking in the rain with the one I love


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric Morecambe and Ernie Wise ...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

*BBC Comedy Double Act*​


----------



## steely (Apr 21, 2009)

Are You Being Served?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Waited on...


----------



## squidge dumpling (Apr 21, 2009)

Room service.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Maids.....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Minute Maid Orange Soda.:eat2:


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2009)

Orange Crush


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Krush Groove*​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2009)

"Groovin', on a Sunday afternoon..."


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

'Lazing on a sunny afternoon' - The Kinks,Sunny Afternoon.


----------



## steely (Apr 22, 2009)

Planting trees on a sunny afternoon.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Earth Day! (Which just happens to be today!)


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 22, 2009)

Earth,wind,and fire...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

Indianapolis Concert​


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 22, 2009)

Earth, water, air, fire - The Four Elements


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

_*Crown, Brow, Throat, Heart, Solar Plexus, Navel, Root *_*

The Elements of Chakra*​


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 23, 2009)

Root beer....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

... float.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2009)

Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

Row,row,row,your boat.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

Don't rock the boat


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 23, 2009)

Rock around the clock ....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 23, 2009)

Heart of Rock N Roll!!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

They say the heart of Rock and Roll is still beatin'


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

2008 Rock & Roll Hall Of Fame​


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 23, 2009)

Hall of Fame Game.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 23, 2009)

*ARE YOU READY FOR SOME FOOTBALL?!​*
*Psst Grandi: That's the 2009 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame ceremony. \m/ !! METALLICA !! \m/*


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 23, 2009)

Ohio, The Buckeye State


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

*Ohio Buckeye Tree*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 23, 2009)

Wonderful nature!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 23, 2009)

Wonderful World of Disney ( I loved Sunday nights when I was a kid)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 24, 2009)

It's a Small World After All


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 24, 2009)

Yep, it is a small world...some people even have small minds


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

At least they have one...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

*SARCASM*
Just one of my many talents​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

Dr. Paul Slippery


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Slippery When Wet


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Fish!


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

Fatty Omega Three's

Reading too much diabetic info,lately


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 24, 2009)

insulin and sugars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

*Ouchies!*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

Pain...


----------



## steely (Apr 24, 2009)

My raw bloody fingers know it well.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

raw carrots ......


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

mmmm,little baby carrots smothered in butter.:eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

*this is so ironic* i just bought butter ... errrr ... i am just being silly ... but I did buy butter this morning. heh. 


baby aminal pictures ... :happy:


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

You're goofyNow you need baby carrots.

Baby fainting goats.They are the cutest things on the planet.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

*Kids at play*​


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

a game of "king of the hill" .. perhaps?


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I love goats.:wubu:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

*LaMancha goat *
(Yes, they are naturally earless)​


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

I love them even more!:wubu:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

They say I'm crazy but I still have a good time.. life's been good to me so faaaaaar!!!


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe Walsh....


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Joe Dalton


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

_I was standing all alone against the world outside
You were searching for a place to hide

Lost and lonely, now you’ve given me the will to survive
When we’re hungry...love will keep us alive_


----------



## steely (Apr 25, 2009)

So familiar,but I'm lost.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

Deja Vu...?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Have I done this before. Everything seems stangely familiar!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

Have I done this before. Everything seems stangely familiar! 
Have I done this before. Everything seems stangely familiar! 

I'm scared.. can we go home now, PLEASE?!?!?!

(BTW Steely, it was an Eagles song... Joe Walsh...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 25, 2009)

Are we there yet?


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 25, 2009)

Road Trip!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't trip on the road!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

_Looking out at the road rushing under my wheels
Looking back at the years gone by like so many summer fields_


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

*TERRY GRUNDY Painting*​


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

Heavenly...


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Black Mountain, North Carolina.... almost (near) heaven, not in West Virginia


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2009)

Country roads, take me home
To the place I belong
West Virginia , mountain momma
Take me home, country roads."

(not my home, of course, but I thought of this song from the previous post mention of West Virginia.")


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 26, 2009)

John Denver but,

James Taylor...the best recording artist ever! IMHO, that is.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

_The First of December was covered with snow...
So was the turnpike from Stockbridge to Boston...
The Berkshires seem dreamlike on account of the frostin'..._

I LOVE that song.. reminds me of home.....


----------



## steely (Apr 26, 2009)

And rock a bye,Sweet Baby James.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2009)

"Whatever Happened to Baby Jane?"


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Whatever happened to Charles Lindbergh's baby?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Did it fly away? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

*





Butterfly, Butterfly, Fly Away Home*​


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

Ladybug,Ladybug fly away home.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

Fly like an eagle...


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

To the sea....


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

_Anchors, Aweigh, me boys, Anchors Aweigh!
Farewell to foreign shores, we sail at the break of day, ay, ay , ay..._


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

What shall we do with a drunken sailor?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

Early in the morning!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 27, 2009)

I woke up this morning with a cat on my back, and it was purrrfect!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2009)

Cat Scratch Fever


----------



## steely (Apr 27, 2009)

The Nuge...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wink, wink, nudge, nudge...


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 28, 2009)

co-conspirators


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Bushes-House of Saud


----------



## protuberance (Apr 28, 2009)

Vagina.........


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2009)

Monologues


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

The First Time Monolouges


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

*Sex Ed *​


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

<--- Is speechless.


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Agreed......


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

End User License Agreement (aka EULA)


----------



## steely (Apr 28, 2009)

Boycott....


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 28, 2009)

Rosa Parks


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

The 1960's: The Radicalization of America


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 28, 2009)

Civil Rights and Dr. Martin Luther King


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 28, 2009)

Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Designing Women (sitcom theme song)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 28, 2009)

Delta Burke


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

*KAYO Clothing Company*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 29, 2009)

_*




Karo Corn Syrup
*_​


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Popcorn Balls


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 29, 2009)

Pie Balls


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Steak and Kidney pie. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh my, I'm more of a Chicken Pot Pie.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 29, 2009)

Lions and Tigers and Bears, Oh my!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Predators...


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 29, 2009)

Velociraptors (spelling???)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Extinct species...


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

The dodo bird.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

Flightless Birds...


----------



## steely (Apr 29, 2009)

Ostrich.....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2009)

Burying your head in the sand.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

*Unconfrontational*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

The Ancient City of Hattusa (Hittite)
​


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*Cubic Stone*​


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

Stonehenge


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

England!...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*Big Ben*​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Clock Tower.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*Rochdale Town Hall *​


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Grand Architecture.


----------



## steely (Apr 30, 2009)

The Great Pyramids at Giza


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Elaborate tombs.


----------



## cammy (Apr 30, 2009)

King Tut

**********


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Monarchs...


----------



## cammy (Apr 30, 2009)

Butter Flies


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Flutter by...


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2009)

Butterfingers candy bars:eat2:


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2009)

Chocolate and Peanutbutter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

*Reeses Peanut Butter Cups*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Lindt Peanut Butter balls​


----------



## Chef (Apr 30, 2009)

Heh. He said balls.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2009)

Silly comments that make you laugh


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 30, 2009)

Laughing that makes me make silly comments!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

Hilarity!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Laughing that makes me make silly comments!!!



I wasn't really laughing at you!


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Hilarity!



Jocularity


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

*Journal of Nursing Jocularity Vol.*​


----------



## BullseyeB (May 1, 2009)

The game called Operation


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

*Milton Bradley*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

*Baseball!*​


----------



## BBW Betty (May 2, 2009)

Sings: "We love baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet"


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

They Go Together in the Good 'Ole USA...​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Route 66: What America Was​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

American Gothic​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

Gothic Beauty - Cathedral in Strasbourg​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

*Strasbourg, France*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

*Louis XIII, King of France*​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

Painting...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 4, 2009)

Spring Cleaning


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

Fresh appearance.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

Daffodils​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

Morning dew.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 4, 2009)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

Soft Drinks.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

I see OWA... and... hmmm.... Mountain Dew....





The Grand Tetons.  ​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Soft Drinks.



Sorry.. was trying to find the damn picture!! LOL

Soft hair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 4, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> ...snip...
> The Grand Tetons.


HAHAHA!


Soft skin


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

Dark, lovely skin.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 4, 2009)

Milk chocolate...sorry, I just always seem to end up back at the chocolate! HA!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

Munich, Germany.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 4, 2009)

Toblerone chocolate


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 4, 2009)

Hiking in Switzerland


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2009)

"I love to go a-wandering along the mountain track,
And as I go, I love to sing, my knapsack on my back."


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

*Greater Swiss Mountain Dog*​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> "I love to go a-wandering along the mountain track,
> And as I go, I love to sing, my knapsack on my back."


*Val-deri,Val-dera,
Val-deri, Val-dera-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha 
Val-deri,Val-dera. 
My knapsack on my back!*

*OMG the memories!!!! Punkin I SO have to come back and rep you for that once my rep coffers are full again!!* 

______________________________________________________________

_*-ahem- Meanwhile back at the Dim boards....*_





*Saint Bernard*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

*Happy Wanderer*​


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

Lapis Lazuli


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Garuda*



_*Appears in Final Fantasy 9 in a random battle and asks for a lapis lazuli._


----------



## steely (May 5, 2009)

I'm speechless, I have no idea what that is or is supposed to be.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Confusion.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 5, 2009)

I'm confused...wait maybe I'm not! (favorite t-shirt quote!)


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2009)

indecisive


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2009)

Wishy washy


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Washing Machine.


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Laundry...


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Clean clothing!


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

New clothes


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Clothes shopping... <.< >.> ^^;


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

*My ultimate clothes shopping desire - 40's it up!
(minus the shoes.. all one color, please!)*​


----------



## steely (May 6, 2009)

Zoot suit,baby!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Tom in 'The Zoot Cat'


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

Swing Time!!!! ​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

*Fred and Ginger *​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

It don't mean a thing if you ain't got that swing​


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

*Swings!*


----------



## BullseyeB (May 7, 2009)

teeter totter


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Wobbling...


----------



## steely (May 7, 2009)

Waffling......mmmm,waffles!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Potato Waffles! *drools*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

*




French Toast with Challah bread!*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

French crepes with raspberries... mmmmmmm love the sweet stuff ​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

Lovely food...


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

*Pigging Out!*​


----------



## Szombathy (May 8, 2009)

Guinea Pigs...Coming Out... 

View attachment uncle-bobby.jpg


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

*National Coming Out Day*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2009)

Rainbow colors.


----------



## Chef (May 8, 2009)

You can buy a Model T in any color as long as its Black. - Henry Ford


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

Classic cars


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Little Deuce Coupe


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

You don't know what I've GOT!!


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

Stop it, you're killing me!LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

die laughing


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 8, 2009)

die enjoying the one you love


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 9, 2009)

come and go at the same time


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

come and torture people with their cleavage and panties shots!!   :smitten:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

*Britney Spears*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

*Mo'Nique *​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

Performance.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

MY NEW CAR
_( bought yesterday )_
2009 Chevy Impala​


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Grandi!!


Baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 10, 2009)

A Yellow Rose of Texas
​


----------



## soleil3313 (May 10, 2009)

April showers bring May flowers!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

Showery spells.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2009)

Scattered showers and thunderstorms - typical West Texas weather in May.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

*Weather Forecast*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

*T-Shirt *​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

*On a T-Shirt - Different Strokes!*​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

*Conrad Bain
AKA
Philip Drummond*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 11, 2009)

*SCTV, where Conrad Bain played his evil
"twin brother" in the Zontar episode!*​


----------



## soleil3313 (May 11, 2009)

John Candy is Uncle Buck!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncle_Buck


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2009)

Giant Pancakes ( like Uncle Buck made )


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 11, 2009)

*Paul Bunyan - who would probably think Uncle Buck's pancakes were just a light snack. *​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

Giants....


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2009)

Redwood trees - giant forest


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2009)

This land is your land, This land is my land
From California, To the New York Island
From the Redwood Forest, To the Gulf Stream Waters
This land was made for you and me.


----------



## soleil3313 (May 12, 2009)

"God bless America.....my home sweet home...."


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

*Franklin Roosevelt, The President of the United States*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

My home is my castle.


----------



## steely (May 12, 2009)

I want a moat for my castle.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

I want a fire-breathing dragon for my moat!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Dragon


----------



## BullseyeB (May 12, 2009)

Dragonflies!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

*Damselfly*​


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

predator .


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Cool Dreads.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

Bob Marley


----------



## BBW Betty (May 12, 2009)

Jacob Marley from "A Christmas Carol"


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Ebenezer Scrooge...


----------



## soleil3313 (May 12, 2009)

Elf with Will Ferrell!

"I just like smiling, smiling's my favorite!!"
"Buddy the Elf, what's your favorite color?"
"You don't smell like Santa, you smell like beef and cheese! You sit on a throne of LIES!!!!"

Ok.....so I <3 that movie....I must admit :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2009)

_Bewitched_ another Will Ferrell movie!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

Witchcraft.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2009)

Salem Witch Trials


----------



## BullseyeB (May 13, 2009)

Assumptions


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 13, 2009)

Copernicus's theory


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2009)

Einstein's Theory of Relativity


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 13, 2009)

You can pick your nose and you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your relatives!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

The theory of relativity is just a theory, like any other... can we find out what exactly light is, already?!?! I mean, come on!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 14, 2009)

Well, I've heard that light is a particle wave.


Or was it a pastries wave?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Turkish Baklava​


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Turkish national flag.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 14, 2009)

Stars and Stripes


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

The Acadian Flag - Acadie, Je me souviens​


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

*Kiteboards*​


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

*Hockey boards (Buffalo Sabres style against those Flyers punks)*​


----------



## Risible (May 14, 2009)

Ooo! So many posts, so many images = slow loading.

Here's Free Association Part 4


----------

